# Detchitoyo High School: Freshmen Year, Q. 1



## Zack2216 (Oct 21, 2003)

It is Friday morning. You can feal a cool summer breeze dance around you as you make your way towards the school. Summer is slowly calming, with Fall just around the corner.

You see a great throng of students, almost all of them as young as yourselves, make there way from almost every direction, in severel common place and unusual travel methods. As you approach the school, the crowd becomes more dense, as students pack their way through the main entrance. 

Hall moniters guid your way through the almost endless hallways towards your destination, the School Theatre. You can here the students about you speak enthusiastically, talking about "finally being in the main crowd," and lamenting their lost summers. However, you do notice the occasional serious face, standing out against a sea of heads bobbing back and forth as they walk on. It is almost as if when you focus on them, the rest of the students just blur becasue of their similarity.

Though must of the students are human, elves are not all that rare, their ears pointing out easily. The crowd is occasionally specked with either an Aasimar or Teifling, their wings standing out or their presence just easily sensed.

The long walk finally comes to a close as you step through the threshold and into the theatre. It stretches out greatly before you, with a low ceiling, aparently for the seating of students on upper levels. The students take their seats, many of them trying to stay in groups that they know. Others just take a seat, and clear a couple seats around them in all directions. As you travel further out, closer to the stage, the lowered roof above disappears, revealing another level above what you had walked under, their rows of seats reaching back towards the wall seperating the school from the theatre.

Once the students have been seated, the curtains open, revealing several rows of seats and a mic. Shortly after, a man with greying hair and glasses in a black business suit walks onto the stage to the mic. Other adults follow him onto the stage and take their seats behind him. You can hear "shhh"'s throughout the theatre as students try to quiet the theatre, and once the chatter settled, he began to speak in a quit voice that shows much patience.

"O'hio Gozai Masu. I am Principle Kirk Hazal of Detchitoyo High School. I welcome you to your first year of Highschool. I just wanted to start your year here with a tour of the school. Before we begin, I would like to say something about our school. Yes, I am sure most of the rumors about the school that you have heard are true. The school does suffer considerable damage. The school does have oddities both inside and out of the buildings. However, we do everything we can to ensure your safety. Don't be afraid to ask for help."

"Hopefully this advice will help you enjoy your stay longer while you are here. We have an outdoor olympic pool. We request that you avoid it, because it is inhabbited by potentially hostile creatures, and ever since it's inhabitation the Nature Exploration Club has insisted apon its preservation. Also, Do not go to deep into our Beast Grazing area, becase you may find some hostile creatures out there aswell."

"Above all else, be careful in general, many of the activities that occur inside our school are unpredictable, and those that occur outside are rumored to be dangerous. But do not worry, I am sure you will meet an older student that will "show you the ropes" as they say. Now then, please seperate into groups of 30 so that you can be escorted around the school and shown what makes Detchitoyo unique and wonderful. You are dismissed."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

A strange beast-boy stands up from his seat and looks around for his group. a thick multicolored fur cover all his body, and he wears only a pair of baggy red shorts, and an american football team's cap with the brim behind, grey tufts and a pink quiff sticking out from the front. He's carring his schoolbag with ease on his right shoulder and a skateboard under his left harm. Though he's trying to look dangerous and cool, something in his movements show how nervous and bewildered he feels. He just looks around trying to gather the courage to speak with someone.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 21, 2003)

A young girl, one who would be almost classified as 'goth', stands - and seems to tower above those near to her.  Her eyes gleaming with a predatory intelligence, as she searches for someone...

"You, there." She calls out, her voice cold and harsh. "With the fur and the skateboard... yes, you."  She approaches him, cutting a swath through the crowd that almost seems to part for her passage.

"My name is Kryptonite." She says quickly. "I don't know if you're with my group or not, but let's just pretend for now that you are." Her black hair shines a dark green in the light as she tilts her head. "Your name?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2003)

_A pretty goth and a technicolour yeti, me thinks I may fit in with them._

Thomas stands, picks up his metal briefcase and straightens his uniform, as much as it didn't need it. He approaches the misfits, bringing a cool draft with him, and waits patiently for the beast-boy to answer the goth girl.

"I'm Thomas," he says, almost deviod of emotion.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

Another girl, this one seeming to be barely old enough to attend the school watches the principal talk excitedly, she is wearing the proverbial school-girl out fit, a green skirt and a a white and green sailor-type top.  She wears a shining smile on her tiny cuoid bow mouth.

She aproaches the fur covered boy smiling up at him,  "Hi, I'm Tamalyn, your different from everyone else, like me, well, like a lot of us here actually, it looks like we are all different in some ways," she says, her smile widening innocently to include all of the others in the warmth and friendliness of her expression.  She beams at Thomas, not letting her good cheer be affected by the chillness of the draft around him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 21, 2003)

A young girl with long golden hair and blue eyes tmakes her way over to the group and smiles at everyone. Her dress seems rather formal and several centuries out of date. 

"Hello, I'm Arestis, its a pleasure to meet you all." 

(/me surrenders the SO to the DMs Mercy)

Drifting along behind her comes a rather tall looking boy about 14 years of age, his pointed ears mark him as an elf, but his silver hair, violet eyes and an obvious unearthly aura of confidence clearly mark him as something different. He too seems to be dressed rather formally and his clothing is also dated. He stands protectively beside the girl and gazes around the group.  

_ Let's see Werewolf ?, Human, Tiefling I think, and hmm not sure, something of mixed blood ?  What an interesting little group. _

Lugh turns to the bestial young boy and after seeing what his response to the girl is, he asks the boy a question

"Why do you wear that form ?  I thought Lycanthropes were only constrained to wear their beastly forms under the full moon's light. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

_Wow, they're really friendly! Not like at home... and the girls are pretty too ^_^_

"Hello, I am Joshua Koji, but you can call me J.K." he says with a wide and shining smile, offering his right paw, then he remembers that's an american gesture and halts a little awkwardly.
"You've gotta forgive me, I arrived in japan only two months ago and I'm not yet very familiar with your customs."
He scratches shyly behind his wolfish ear and turns to the elven boy.
"Well, I am afraid this is my only form, I'm not a were... something, I'm more of a mutant, I guess. Are you an elf? I never met one of your kind. And about being different, what's weird with me is quite plain to see, but you?" He looks expectantly to the others, especially to the three girls, even if he can't quite decide yet which one he likes more.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 21, 2003)

Lugh looks startled at the response 

"A mutant ? Whats a mutant ? I'm afraid, that I'm rather unfamiliar with this era, Arestis and I come from several centuries past according the school staff, a sorceror cast us through time to this place.  

Yes I'm an elf of a kind, I think that Sidhe is the term used by humans for my race, but that name could be rather dated by now. As to whats weird of me, I have an aversion to cold iron, which seems disturbingly common in this world from what I've heard, but mainly I'm here because Arestis has nowhere else to go and I swore an oath to protect her. " Lugh almost seems to be blushing as he speaks this part


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar_
> She beams at Thomas, not letting her good cheer be affected by the chillness of the draft around him.




Thomas looks at her for a moment, his sapphire blue eyes focusing on the young girl, his expression doesn't change.

_She's cheerful, I wonder what makes her so happy._

"You're quite cheerful," he says, stating the obvious.



> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "Hello, I'm Arestis, its a pleasure to meet you all."




"Pleasure's mine, Arestis," Tom says with an inclination of his head, "I'm Thomas Ecks."



> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart_
> ...offering his right paw, then he remembers that's an american gesture...
> 
> "You've gotta forgive me, I arrived in japan only two months ago and I'm not yet very familiar with your customs."




Thomas shakes Joshua's hand. Thomas' hand is notably cold, far lower than standard body temperature.

_He's American, seems one could find _anything_ in America._

"It's no problem, I've been here a fair while, and it wasn't too hard to adapt," Thomas says, his German accent becoming obvious.



> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart_
> "And about being different, what's weird with me is quite plain to see, but you?"




"My grand-parents couldn't stand me, and they sent me here," Thomas said, still emotionless, but for the first time in the conversation, he looks away.



> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "A mutant?"




"A term you will become familiar with over time, you'll find it has much to do science," Tom says, returning his attention to the conversation.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

"Well, my Mommy was an Aisimar, you know, one of the angel people, but my daddy was a shapeshifter, so I'm not really either one, I mean, my wings never formed, so I wont ever be able to fly."  Tamalyn says almost sadly before brightening up again, it was incredibly hard for her to be downcast for any real length of time.  "Its okay though, I can still do one thing my mom's people couldn't do," Tamalyn continues cheerfully, and her hair goes from its soft downy blond to a bright pink, and then to black, and it finally settles back on the blonde again.

"Its very nice to meet all of you, I really hope we'll all have fun here, I just can't wait for this year to get started, I really want to be a cheerleader, and I hear that they might actually be recruiting." she says to Arestis, thinking that the elf girl might also like to be a cheerleader too.  Tamalyn simply nods at Thomas's statement about her cheerfulness.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC- Arestis is human.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Thomas_
> "I'm Thomas,"




"Hello, Thomas." Kryptonite says. "I am Kryptonite."



> _Arestis_
> "Hello, I'm Arestis, its a pleasure to meet you all."




Kryptonite merely nods to Arestis in acknowledgement of her presence.  Her quick green eyes seem to take in everything about her and the elf standing near her, and they narrow slightly, but whether in disapproval or some other emotion is uncertain.



> _JK_
> "Hello, I am Joshua Koji, but you can call me J.K."




Kryptonite nods. "Hello, then, J.K."



> _JK_
> "You've gotta forgive me, I arrived in japan only two months ago and I'm not yet very familiar with your customs."




"I'm an American, as well." She says. "Japan is... an interesting place."



> "And about being different, what's weird with me is quite plain to see, but you?"




"There is nothing 'weird' about me." Kryptonite says quickly. "I'm here for... other reasons, you could say."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "A mutant ? Whats a mutant ? I'm afraid, that I'm rather unfamiliar with this era, Arestis and I come from several centuries past according the school staff, a sorceror cast us through time to this place."



"Well a mutant is... how can I say that... a mutant is a normal human that got changed by something, so instead of being like his parents, he's more or less different. In my case more, I think. But you're not kidding me, right, you really come from the past? Is it really possible then?"


			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Yes I'm an elf of a kind, I think that Sidhe is the term used by humans for my race, but that name could be rather dated by now. As to whats weird of me, I have an aversion to cold iron, which seems disturbingly common in this world from what I've heard, but mainly I'm here because Arestis has nowhere else to go and I swore an oath to protect her. " Lugh almost seems to be blushing as he speaks this part



J.K. thinks with unease at his steel piercings "You mean you're allergic to iron or something?" then he looks with widened eyes at Lugh and Arestis "An oath to protect her?...Does that mean that you... are... engaged?"



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Thomas shakes Joshua's hand. Thomas' hand is notably cold, far lower than standard body temperature.
> 
> _He's American, seems one could find _anything_ in America._
> 
> "It's no problem, I've been here a fair while, and it wasn't too hard to adapt," Thomas says, his German accent becoming obvious.



Nice to meet you, Thomas. I'm sure someone already told you, but you are a cool guy." J.K. grins friendly.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "My grand-parents couldn't stand me, and they sent me here," Thomas said, still emotionless, but for the first time in the conversation, he looks away.



Oh...Well...I meant...Nevermind...Sorry." he looks down embarassed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, my Mommy was an Aisimar, you know, one of the angel people, but my daddy was a shapeshifter, so I'm not really either one, I mean, my wings never formed, so I wont ever be able to fly."  Tamalyn says almost sadly before brightening up again, it was incredibly hard for her to be downcast for any real length of time.  "Its okay though, I can still do one thing my mom's people couldn't do," Tamalyn continues cheerfully, and her hair goes from its soft downy blond to a bright pink, and then to black, and it finally settles back on the blonde again.
> 
> "Its very nice to meet all of you, I really hope we'll all have fun here, I just can't wait for this year to get started, I really want to be a cheerleader, and I hear that they might actually be recruiting." she says to Arestis, thinking that the elf girl might also like to be a cheerleader too.



"Even if they aren't, as soon as they see you they will be. I hope I can make it in some sports team, so you'll dance for me too. They never let me into teams at home."



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "I'm an American, as well." She says. "Japan is... an interesting place."



"Really? How nice to meet a fellow countrywoman. Where are you from?"



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "There is nothing 'weird' about me." Kryptonite says quickly. "I'm here for... other reasons, you could say."



"Sorry, I didn't meant to say you're weird... I only wanted... Nevermind I just talk too much. And I'm not here because I'm a freak either, but that's a story best left for a less cheerful day. Why don't we go see 'what makes Detchitoyo unique and wonderful'? that Beast Grazing Area sounds interesting." he grins and winks at his new friends.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2003)

> _JK_
> "Really? How nice to meet a fellow countrywoman. Where are you from?"




"Around." Kryptonite says. "The midwest."



> "Sorry, I didn't meant to say you're weird... I only wanted... Nevermind I just talk too much. And I'm not here because I'm a freak either, but that's a story best left for a less cheerful day. Why don't we go see 'what makes Detchitoyo unique and wonderful'? that Beast Grazing Area sounds interesting."




"We are outcasts from society." Kryptonite says quietly. "To be a 'freak' is not something to be ashamed of... if everyone were the same, where would the world be today?" She looks up. "Do not be afraid to show your differences, JK... it is in our differences that we find our identities.  There are those who fear our differences, but they are the ignorant, huddled masses, who don't have an original thought amongst themselves..."

She then shakes her head. "But anyway... I wonder if there is a computer nearby, somewhere... and I could really go for coffee, or something, if anybody knows where the nearest caffienated things can be found..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GnomeWorks_
> "But anyway... I wonder if there is a computer nearby, somewhere... and I could really go for coffee, or something, if anybody knows where the nearest caffienated things can be found..."




"Down that hall is a few vending machines, last time I checked they had iced coffee, coke, etcetera. You should find what you want there," Thomas says flatly, "Computer labs are scattered across the school, the closest one is in the next building over, if you head past the canteen you should come out facing the right building."

Thomas blinks a couple of times, and maintains his firm grip on his suitcase.



> _Originally posted by Shalimar_
> "Well, my Mommy was an Aisimar, you know, one of the angel people..."




_That's unsurprising, the girl is probably jammed to the girders with goodness. We'll hardly ever communicate after this, our natures ensure of it._


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2003)

"Well, everyone is different, and special, in their own way.  Its what makes the world such a wonderful place."  Tamalyn agrees with Kryptonite cheerfully.  Her eyes widen when Kryptonite asks for coffee,  "I um... I don't know where there is any coffee, I don't think it was mentioned, I really can't drink it, it makes me all super hyper, so I didn't pay attention for it, I'm sorry." the angelic child says apologetically to the hacker girl, wondering why anyone would want to drink coffee, it was way icky to her, although she did like hot choclate,_maybe they have some in the Cafateria, _she thought hopefully.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> .. Tamalyn continues cheerfully, and her hair goes from its soft downy blond to a bright pink, and then to black, and it finally settles back on the blonde again




Lugh chuckles at this display, "Hmm, perhaps there are more similarities between us then I expected.  " With that Lugh's features seem to shimmer and standing where he was is an almost perfect duplicate of Tamalyn.

 " After all, all sweet nice people know that those naughty fae peoples are icky-bad troublemakers. " she says before the image shimmers and flows back into Lugh.  "  Though I suspect the methods are rather different. A pleasure to meet you Tamalyn " 

Lugh turns at Thomas's mention of science

"Ah, this science is a form of the magics you practise ? I have some rather minor magics but I'm afraid I'm not old enough to be fully  practised in them yet."

Lugh then faces Kryptonite. 

"It is a pleasure to meet you. " 

Then to J.K. again. 

" Yes, Alestis and myself are truly from the past, and I don't think it is possible without powerful magic of some kind being involved. Ah, no, not exactly allergic to iron itself, its more to do with the symbolism behind cold-forged iron, but I feel unconformtable discussing such things. I can touch steel without a problem for example.  " 

At J.K's comment about being engaged Lugh's eyes narrow and the friendly sparkle goes out of them. 

"*No, we are not engaged.* " _ Unfortunately  _ The friendly look then returns to
Lugh's face  "  More I was acquired as a protector for her.  "


"  Ah, how rude of me I almost forgot to introduce myself I'm Lugh."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2003)

Tamalyn claps excitedly when Lugh shifts his form to match her own.  "My Dad was one of the Fae too, thats how I can do what I do, but I'm not very good at it yet, I guess'll it'll take a lot of practice since I'm just half-Fae, but I don't think the Fae are naughty, not really, we just like to have fun a lot."  Tamalyn replies excitedly, happy to meet someone like her father, after-all, she was around her mother's people all the time, Glory had been super kind to take her in, but that didn't mean she didn't want to learn about her other-side of the family.

"Hey, since we are all so special, do you think we'll end up in the same class?  That would be like so cool, wouldn't it?"  The cherubic child asks of the gathered freshmen.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar_
> "Hey, since we are all so special, do you think we'll end up in the same class? That would be like so cool, wouldn't it?"




"Yes, that would be quite acceptable," Thomas lies.

_Special? I'll vomit before the end of the day if I get stuck with her... surely there's an advantage in it somewhere if I do... I'll figure it out if it happens. Until then I can remain firm in the belief she's happy enough for the both of us, and then some._

Thomas straightens his tie and looks blankly to the others.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 23, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Around." Kryptonite says. "The midwest."



"The midwest is quite large. I was born in Denver, but I lived mostly in Rockwell, Tennessee."


			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "We are outcasts from society." Kryptonite says quietly. "To be a 'freak' is not something to be ashamed of... if everyone were the same, where would the world be today?" She looks up. "Do not be afraid to show your differences, JK... it is in our differences that we find our identities.  There are those who fear our differences, but they are the ignorant, huddled masses, who don't have an original thought amongst themselves..."



"Thank you, Kryptonite. Really." The beast-boy smiles warmly at her. "Do you skate?"



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Lugh chuckles at this display, "Hmm, perhaps there are more similarities between us then I expected.  " With that Lugh's features seem to shimmer and standing where he was is an almost perfect duplicate of Tamalyn.
> 
> " After all, all sweet nice people know that those naughty fae peoples are icky-bad troublemakers. " she says before the image shimmers and flows back into Lugh.  "  Though I suspect the methods are rather different. A pleasure to meet you Tamalyn "



"Woooow!" Josh is utterly amazed by both the displays."Is that something one can learn?"



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Lugh turns at Thomas's mention of science
> 
> "Ah, this science is a form of the magics you practise ? I have some rather minor magics but I'm afraid I'm not old enough to be fully  practised in them yet."



"No, science is... well... yeah, we could say it is a sort of magic with some precise and somewhat boring rules.But you really can do magic? I mean, spells and the likes?"



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> At J.K's comment about being engaged Lugh's eyes narrow and the friendly sparkle goes out of them.
> 
> "*No, we are not engaged.* " _ Unfortunately  _ The friendly look then returns to
> Lugh's face  "  More I was acquired as a protector for her.  "
> "  Ah, how rude of me I almost forgot to introduce myself I'm Lugh."



"Errr... I'm sorry, it looks like I can't speak without offending someone today...It just looked like...what do you mean with 'acquired'?"



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey, since we are all so special, do you think we'll end up in the same class?  That would be like so cool, wouldn't it?"  The cherubic child asks of the gathered freshmen.



"Yeah, I hope so too, it would be really nice. I rarely met people like you, that treated me like a friend instead of some kind of monster. I was so afraid it would be just like home, and instead... well let's get to the bar, I already had breakfast but I am always ready to get more of it. Hehe."


----------



## Imerak (Oct 23, 2003)

A short boy looks around aimlessly at the mass of students around him.  His clothing looks like a uniform from a school far stricter than this, and his short brown hair is combed back in an orderly fashion.  He generally looks like a clean and unremarkable human.  The only odd thing is a bulge in each of his pockets.

_My my, aren't we Mr. Assertive,_ a mocking voice rings in his ears.

_Shut up, Ero,_ the boy responds mentally. Finally deciding to meet someone--_anyone_--he heads towards the first group his hazel eyes settle on.  He heads over to the rather unusual group and introduces himself.  

"Hello.  My name is Togashi Tetsuya."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2003)

"Hi Togashi, I'm Tamalyn, its very nice to meet you."  Tamalyn says perkily,  holding out a small hand for him to shake.  She turns to J.K. , "I'm really sorry, I only know how to do it because my daddy could.  I can't even do it as well as he could, I'm just half Fae.  But you might be able to learn how, if you really tried hard."  she said hopefully.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Tamalyn_
> "Hey, since we are all so special, do you think we'll end up in the same class? That would be like so cool, wouldn't it?"




_I would go insane if I had to listen to her airhead babble all day long._ Kryptonite's eyes narrow once more. _If this school has any kind of server set aside for students... her drive is_ so _trashed._



> _JK_
> "Thank you, Kryptonite. Really." The beast-boy smiles warmly at her. "Do you skate?"




"Skate?  No, I don't.  I rarely do anything other than program..."



> _JK_
> "No, science is... well... yeah, we could say it is a sort of magic with some precise and somewhat boring rules.But you really can do magic? I mean, spells and the likes?"




"Boring rules?" Kryptonite looks up at JK. "Science is far more than 'magic with precise and boring rules'.  Science is..." She trails off.



> _Togashi_
> "Hello. My name is Togashi Tetsuya."




Kryptonite nods. "Greetings, Togashi... I'm Kryptonite." Her gaze wanders over him, finally settling on his pockets... "Palm, or GBA?" She finally asks, meeting his eyes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Tamalyn claps excitedly when Lugh shifts his form to match her own.  "My Dad was one of the Fae too, thats how I can do what I do, but I'm not very good at it yet, I guess'll it'll take a lot of practice since I'm just half-Fae, but I don't think the Fae are naughty, not really, we just like to have fun a lot."  Tamalyn replies excitedly, happy to meet someone like her father, after-all, she was around her mother's people all the time, Glory had been super kind to take her in, but that didn't mean she didn't want to learn about her other-side of the family.




Lugh laughs when he hears this
" Perhaps my prejuidice against those of angelic blood needs to be reconsidered, you actually seem to understand what its all about. Forever is boring without being able to have fun "





			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey, since we are all so special, do you think we'll end up in the same class?  That would be like so cool, wouldn't it?"  The cherubic child asks of the gathered freshmen.




" I imagine we will share some classes but I'd guess there'll be a few different classes for those with  special interests like magic or this programming, Kryptonite seems so fascinated with. And perhaps some other interests like whatevers in that suitcase of Thomas's that he seems so fascinated with.  "




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Woooow!" Josh is utterly amazed by both the displays."Is that something one can learn?"




" I don't know, I've seen sorcerors who can do such thing but how I do not know "



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "No, science is... well... yeah, we could say it is a sort of magic with some precise and somewhat boring rules.But you really can do magic? I mean, spells and the likes?"




" I'm afraid thats rather the case with all magic, there are rules that its forced to obey, set down by some oppressive power in times long past I guess. Big spoilsport that it was. Yes, I can really do magic but not even really at the level of spells, more like cantrips. Like cleaning a stain out of cloth or making a little bit of fire.  " 




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Errr... I'm sorry, it looks like I can't speak without offending someone today...It just looked like...what do you mean with 'acquired'?"





" Don't worry about, I'm afraid I can be a little emotional over somethings.   " 
Lughs face goes strained for a second and then returns to normal 

"I was caught sneaking around their castle by a court magician. And he decided that I'd make a good guardian. For, um, some reason, um, I'm, not really sure of um.   " Lugh's normally confident voice drifts off a bit towards the end of his statement as he mumbles.  



			
				Imerak said:
			
		

> "Hello.  My name is Togashi Tetsuya."




" Greetings to thee Testsuya, I am Lugh.   "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Imerak_
> "Hello. My name is Togashi Tetsuya."




"I'm Thomas," he replies in his dull tone, and offers a cold hand to shake.

Thomas glances at Togashi's pockets.

_Is he packing heat? Probably not, they look too small._



> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "And perhaps some other interests like whatevers in that suitcase of Thomas's that he seems so fascinated with."




Thomas looks coolly at Lugh.

"My school things. I find that a metal briefcase is a lot more trustworthy than a backpack. If I seem fascinated with it, it is simply because I have owned it for some time, and it carries much sentimental value," Thomas says, speaking some of the truth.

_Note to self, the elf may have a habit sticking his nose into things, must keep on my toes. Probably no wonder he was caught snooping around a palace or whatnot. Pity bodyguard duty doesn't seem to help him mind his own business._


----------



## Imerak (Oct 23, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Kryptonite nods. "Greetings, Togashi... I'm Kryptonite." Her gaze wanders over him, finally settling on his pockets... "Palm, or GBA?" She finally asks, meeting his eyes.




"Huh?  Oh, um...just cards."  Tetsuya seems somewhat nervous, and doesn't say much--just hanging around and listening to the others.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 24, 2003)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "Hello.  My name is Togashi Tetsuya."



"Hi Tetsuya, nice to meet you. My name's Joshua Koji Anderson, but J.K. will be enough." 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Skate?  No, I don't.  I rarely do anything other than program..."



"Would you like to learn? I can teach you. Not to flaunt myself, but I'm quite good at it. I bet you'd like it. It makes you feel totally free..."



			
				Imerak said:
			
		

> "Huh?  Oh, um...just cards."  Tetsuya seems somewhat nervous, and doesn't say much--just hanging around and listening to the others.



"Cards? of a trading card game? It's been a lot of time since I played one of them. Which ones rule today?" J.K. asks with a fiendly smile.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 24, 2003)

> Togashi
> *"Huh? Oh, um...just cards."*




"I see." Kryptonite says.



> JK
> *"Would you like to learn? I can teach you. Not to flaunt myself, but I'm quite good at it. I bet you'd like it. It makes you feel totally free..."*




"Hmm... thanks for the offer, but I'll pass." She says, shaking her head slightly. "I'm not really into physical activities.  You have your thing, and I have mine."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 24, 2003)

From the crowd of students exiting the theatre an elf emerges, walking towards your group. He looks to be a but older than each of you. He is wearing a light grey school boy uniform (japanese school style). He has black hair that is short, but long enough to be held back in his ponytail. He has green eyes, and is about 5'5", and wears a short silver chain around his neck that ends in a silver ball at the end of it.

"Good morning. My name is Ryuoh." 

He looks at all of you, staring each of you down with interest.

"Quite the group you have here. But don't worry, you'll fit in well here. I will be the student aid that will tour you around the school. But first of all, do any of you have any questions that weren't answered by the Principle during his speach?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 24, 2003)

"I don't think that we do." Kryptonite says. "I, at least, do not."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zack2216_
> "But first of all, do any of you have any questions that weren't answered by the Principle during his speach?"




Thomas shakes his head, and waits patiently.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2003)

"Good morning Ryuoh, I'm Tamalyn, its very nice to meet you."  the half-angel says, the epitome of politeness and curtesy.  "Well, I do have one tiny question, if its ok, where do we sign up for our extra-curricular activites.  There is just so much that I want to do and sign up for.  Cheerleading, and soccer, and all kinds of things.  Who do I have to ask for permission?"  she asks excitedly the words coming out in a rush.  She gives the upper-classmen an encouraging smile as she smoothes out her school uniform skirt.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 24, 2003)

"Konnichiwa, Ryuoh-san! My name's J.K. Doozo Yoroshiku! Can we talk along the way? I am eager to see the school." he smiles shifting impatiently his weight from one paw to the other.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2003)

Lugh also shakes his head.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 24, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Cards? of a trading card game? It's been a lot of time since I played one of them. Which ones rule today?" J.K. asks with a fiendly smile.




A smile begins to cross Tetsuya's face as he talks.  "Well, Yu-Gi-Oh is popular at the moment, but..."  He is interrupted by Ryouh's entrance.  "Oh, hello.  I'm Togashi Tetsuya.  No, I don't think I have any questions at the moment, but thanks for asking."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 24, 2003)

> "Good morning Ryuoh, I'm Tamalyn, its very nice to meet you." the half-angel says, the epitome of politeness and curtesy. "Well, I do have one tiny question, if its ok, where do we sign up for our extra-curricular activites. There is just so much that I want to do and sign up for. Cheerleading, and soccer, and all kinds of things. Who do I have to ask for permission?" she asks excitedly the words coming out in a rush. She gives the upper-classmen an encouraging smile as she smoothes out her school uniform skirt.




"Lets see here. I believe our first sports seasons will be Tennis and Football. Our next seasons will be basketball and volleyball. Each pair takes place at the same time. Hmmm, soccer." Thinks for a little bit. "I think that will take place during the spring, but I'm not quite sure. If you are interested in being in a team, just wait till the announce tryouts. They will tell you who you have to talk to and such. The same works for chearleaders. One of our P.E. teachers, Ms. Johnson, should be able to tell you more."

"Alright, lets go ahead and get you acquainted with where you will be going to school. Feel free to ask questions as we go about the school grounds."

He turns around and walks toward the now clear exit.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 25, 2003)

Tetsuya shrugs and follows Ryouh, mentally memorizing the school's layout.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 25, 2003)

Kryptonite simply nods and follows.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 25, 2003)

Imerak said:
			
		

> A smile begins to cross Tetsuya's face as he talks.  "Well, Yu-Gi-Oh is popular at the moment, but..."  He is interrupted by Ryouh's entrance.



"Ok, we'll talk about it later, Tetsuya. You have to get me up-to-date." he says slapping him friendly on the shoulder... well, friendly according to Josh, that is nearly sending Tetsuya face down on the floor, but he apologizes thoroughly and helps him standing up again.



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Lets see here. I believe our first sports seasons will be Tennis and Football."



"Yeeesssssss!" he utters, turning some somersaults in the air.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 25, 2003)

"Somebody likes football I see." Tamalyn says giggling at Josh's flips.  "It would be great if you got on the football team, and I was a cheerleader, I could Cheer for you at all of you games!  I hope they let people like us on the teams." she continues, sounding hopeful.

"They do let us on the teams Ryouh?  Don't they?" she asks the older student as she follows him about the school, almost skipping in anticipation of all that would be going on this year at school.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 26, 2003)

"As a matter of fact, they do. However, our team leagues are a little different from some other highschools. Because we have such a high population of unique students, we are able to apply to an international league, where other teams with unique players play. However, if we don't have enough unique players, we just apply for the national competition and play against other high schools here in Japan."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2003)

"Ryouh, on the subject of sport, does anyone play pool?" Thomas asks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2003)

"Playing pool sounds like a lot of fun Thomas, would you like to teach me how? then we can play together if you need a partner.  What do you say?  I think it could be a whole lot of fun!"  Tamalyn exclaims good-naturedly.

"Umm, Ryouh. is there anything that we should all expect to happen, like any tradtions or anything like that?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar_
> "Playing pool sounds like a lot of fun Thomas, would you like to teach me how? then we can play together if you need a partner. What do you say? I think it could be a whole lot of fun!"




Thomas looks to Tamalyn.

_Heh, how kind of her, though if she's becoming involved in all the extracurricular activities she wants to be involved in its doubtful she'll have time for playing a simple game of pool. Nonetheless, a game of pool is always a welcome offer._

Thomas' mouth twitches, and for a brief moment he's almost smiling.

"Your offer is quite welcome, and very much accepted," he says.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 27, 2003)

"Hmmm, pool. Lets see, I think that we have a group of pool players, but we don't compete against other schools or anything."

(edit: spelling)


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2003)

"Well, I'm sure we'll both have a whole lot of fun, and you will have to teach me, so there is no need to thank me or anything, I should thank you fro agreeing to teach me to play."  Tamalyn says smiling at the tiefling child.  She begins to skip as she keeps the pace with the others.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 28, 2003)

"No offense, JK," Kryptonite says, "but I think I prefer pool over football... though it is understandable as to why you like the latter.  I think that any sport that requires a keen mind and steady hands, such as pool, is far superior to any other."

"Also, Ryouh, what does Detchitoyo have in the way of technology labs?  Robotics, or anything?  Possibly something more advanced?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zack2216_
> "Hmmm, pool. Lets see, I think that we have a group of pool players, but we don't compete against other schools or anything."




"No trouble, just being able to play it is all I want for." Thomas replies.



> _Originally posted by Shalimar_
> "Well, I'm sure we'll both have a whole lot of fun, and you will have to teach me, so there is no need to thank me or anything, I should thank you fro agreeing to teach me to play."




"Truth is there isn't that much to learn, but places often have their own house rules," Thomas says, "Pool is one of those things which are easy to learn, difficult to master."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 28, 2003)

"







			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "No offense, JK," Kryptonite says, "but I think I prefer pool over football... though it is understandable as to why you like the latter.  I think that any sport that requires a keen mind and steady hands, such as pool, is far superior to any other."



"None taken, but I can't agree with that. True sports are those where you have to work together with your team, and accomplish things you would have never reached alone. Besides, football is all but mindless. If one really wants to be any good at it, he has to learn to think quickly, and analyze what's happening in the twinkling of an eye. Pool only requires your concentration and hand-eye coordination, football challenges your whole being. Not that I have something against pool, my dad was a champion at it" something odd, a hint of sadness passes through his eyes "but he didn't consider it a sport, rather a sort of philosophy..."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 29, 2003)

> "Also, Ryouh, what does Detchitoyo have in the way of technology labs? Robotics, or anything? Possibly something more advanced?"




Ryuoh smiles, pausing a moment. "We have a very good computer and technology science department at our school. As a matter of fact, we also have a Tech Club, and the students that participate are very proud of their work. Though I'm not in the club myself, I can, errr, relate. Our technological science classes teach many things, and the higher classes go into advance robotics and programing, up to the point where you can reproduce A.I. and give it a body."

He thinks to himself a minute, a serious grimace, "About the tech club. Err, as a matter of fact, this could apply to many of the other clubs, but, err, nevermind. It's not my place to be discrediting the clubs," his face relaxing as he finishes.

"Well, in this hallway is the social sciences department for the freshmen population," and he points out a couple social studies hallways, and another couple AP social studies halls.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 29, 2003)

Thomas looks to JK, and listens.



> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart_
> "None taken, but I can't agree with that. True sports are those where you have to work together with your team, and accomplish things you would have never reached alone. Besides, football is all but mindless. If one really wants to be any good at it, he has to learn to think quickly, and analyze what's happening in the twinkling of an eye. Pool only requires your concentration and hand-eye coordination, football challenges your whole being. Not that I have something against pool, my dad was a champion at it" something odd, a hint of sadness passes through his eyes "but he didn't consider it a sport, rather a sort of philosophy..."




_What he says holds truth, a wise young man. I would do well to listen to what he has to stay upon things._

Thomas nods in acknowledgement of JK's words and continues to follow Ryouh.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 29, 2003)

Tetsuya shrugs as he follows Ryouh.  "But really, how can you define a sport?  I mean, pool and football aren't comparable at all, really.  They involve completely different sets of skills, and are completely different games, with completely different mentalities."


----------



## Thels (Nov 1, 2003)

As the group moves through the hallway, another girl walks up to the group. Tanned color, slender, flat face, long black hair, obviously a native, dressed in overly colored shirt and skirt, goldcolored rings, earrings and two bracelets that look somewhat out of place. A small round redfurred something with eyes, ears and white streaks here and there is sitting on her right shoulder.

"Heya! Mind if I tag along? You seem like an interesting bunch, while most of the other groups are soooo boring! I'm Kurawashi Maneko and this is Kaji." she says, nodding at the furball on her shoulder, who runs around to keep his balance as Maneko makes a little bow at the others.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2003)

"Aww, he's just the cutest little thing, hi, I'm Tamalyn." the petite angelic child says excitedly, not taking her eyes off Kaji for a second.  Tamalyn gives the girl and her pet her most friendly and cheerful smile, something bright enough to charm starving hyenas out of their prey.  

"I am very pleased to meet both of you, to meet all of you today."  she says pleasantly, including everyone in her attempt to be friendly and charming, and turn everyone into best friends.  "I really like your earings, they look very pretty, I wish I had my ears pierced." she compliments the other girl, leaving out the fact that her foster mother sees a girl as young as she with pierced ears somewhat loose.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2003)

"Greetings, I'm Thomas Ecks," he says to the new girl with an inclination of his head.

_I hope that thing doesn't shed much hair..._


----------



## Imerak (Nov 1, 2003)

"Hi,"  Tetsuya says to the new arrival.  "I'm Tetsuya."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 1, 2003)

"Hi, I'm Kryptonite." Kryptonite says with a slight nod of her head.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 2, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> As the group moves through the hallway, another girl walks up to the group. Tanned color, slender, flat face, long black hair, obviously a native, dressed in overly colored shirt and skirt, goldcolored rings, earrings and two bracelets that look somewhat out of place. A small round redfurred something with eyes, ears and white streaks here and there is sitting on her right shoulder.
> 
> "Heya! Mind if I tag along? You seem like an interesting bunch, while most of the other groups are soooo boring! I'm Kurawashi Maneko and this is Kaji." she says, nodding at the furball on her shoulder, who runs around to keep his balance as Maneko makes a little bow at the others.




"More company is always welcome! Nice to meet you, Maneko, I am J.K. Anderson. What kind of animal is that?" the beastboy asks, mimicing the bow and then stretching out a paw towards Kaji.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 3, 2003)

"Ah, good morning Kurawashi, I am Ryuoh." 

As the group continues to walk, though the halls appear to stay completely the same, Ryouh says "Ah, here, we have the Language Arts classes, including foreign language classes for freshmen and sophmores, and your basic Japanese classes, such as Japanese literature and Compisition I."


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

"Nice to meet you all!" Maneko starts, smiling at the references to Kaji. "Well, honestly, I don't know. He doesn't talk much, and not at all in front of strangers. I took him with me, when he was being chased by a mad scientist... or at least he told me so. He's cure though, isn't he?"

As Maneko speaks, Kaji is trying to take cover, moving away from J.K.'s paw.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 4, 2003)

"It speaks?" Kryptonite asks, raising an eyebrow at the small furry creature.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 5, 2003)

OOC- My posts are going to be highly sporadic for the next week and a half, my deepest apologies but I've got exams and need to study.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thels_
> "I took him with me, when he was being chased by a mad scientist... or at least he told me so. He's cure though, isn't he?"




_Franken-hairball! The old mad scientist must have spilled too much 'chemical Q' or somesuch on his cat._

"Yes indeed, quite adorable," Thomas says, looking blankly at the little critter, "So Kaji's origins are the world of science? A mad scientist for that matter. Interesting. How does it feel about being the product of a broken mind?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2003)

"I think Kaji is very cute, its not his fault that crazy people like cute little animals."  Tamalyn says, trying to reassure the little fluffball, and notlet JK's feelings be hurt by Kaji's attempts to stay away from him.  "I'd just love to hold you Kaji, but I think we need to be getting on with the tour, we don't want to be late afterall."


----------



## Thels (Nov 5, 2003)

"Uhm, yeah, he talks, but he's shy, so I don't think he'll do it here. I'm not sure he was actually created by the scientists. Maybe they just found him. I'm sorry to disappoint you, Tamalyn, but so far Kaji didn't allow anyone but me to touch him. Dunno why he picked me, but hey, I'm happy." Maneko smiles as she follows the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thels_
> "I'm not sure he was actually created by the scientists."




Thomas nods.

_I wonder if Kaji knows its - I mean his - own origins._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2003)

"Its very good to be happy, its one of the best things, so is belonging, and having people care."  Tamalyn said smiling, both at the other girl and at her small fury pet.  "Maybe Kaji will let me hold him eventually, when he gets comfortable with me, I'd never hurt him, not ever."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 6, 2003)

"Don't worry, there are several such creatures at our school."

The hallway you are traveling turns left, preventing further travel forward without going into a class. Ryuoh turns left, continuing to walk down the hallway, towards the main entrance of the school. (OOC: don't worry, there is still plenty of hallway left before we get to the school bank, school directory, and elevators, all of which you saw when you entered.)


----------



## Imerak (Nov 7, 2003)

"I should hope so,"  Tetsuya says as he follows Ryouh.  "I have a familiar of my own."


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

"You do?" Maneko looks at Tetsuya with big eyes. "Ohh! Can I see it someday? Pretty please?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2003)

"Me too, Me too, I'd like to meet him as well, there is just something so wonderful about little familiars.  They are so sweet and friendly, and warm and furry."  Tamalyn says happily as she skips along the hall next to Maneko, watching Kadji curiously.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 7, 2003)

"Um...sure,"  Tetsuya responds, blushing a little.  "He's just outside right now."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2003)

"I would ask what sort of creatures are allowed." Kryptonite says. "As I, too, happen to have some... companions.  Though not of the furred sort, they act in roughly the same capacity."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 7, 2003)

"Because of their popularity at our school, they are allowed. However, most teachers prefer that they don't disturb class, or help their owners during tests, and stuff like that. However, there is a limit on the allowed size. They can't be bigger 1 meter in their longest dimension, which is generally head to tail or from one wing tip to the other. Otherwise, it is preferred that they are either kept at home, out back in the grazing areas, or wherever they are otherwise transported in."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar_
> "Me too, Me too, I'd like to meet him as well, there is just something so wonderful about little familiars. They are so sweet and friendly, and warm and furry."




_Hmph, that angel girl is coming across as rather naive._

"Not all familiars come under those criteria though, Tamalyn. Practicality may grant them a form far from... cute," Thomas replies.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 10, 2003)

"Well, Ero isn't terribly cuddly"  Tetsuya admits.  "But he's not gross or anything either."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Imerak*
> _"Well, Ero isn't terribly cuddly" Tetsuya admits. "But he's not gross or anything either."_




"Probably the best way to be," Thomas replies.

[ooc: bump]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 12, 2003)

> Thomas
> "Not all familiars come under those criteria though, Tamalyn. Practicality may grant them a form far from... cute,"




Kryptonite nods. "That is quite true.  My own... companions, are practical in form, rather than 'cute'.  I don't believe they care much for their appearance, and so long as they do what they must... then neither do I."



> Ryuoh
> _"They can't be bigger 1 meter in their longest dimension, which is generally head to tail or from one wing tip to the other. Otherwise, it is preferred that they are either kept at home, out back in the grazing areas, or wherever they are otherwise transported in."_




"I believe they fit that." She says. "They don't really have 'heads' or 'tails' or 'wings'... they're both roughly spherical.  I'll check later and make sure... if not, I have... a place to hold them in."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 12, 2003)

Now, you make it to the reception office at the main entrance to the school. Ryuoh continues walking through the large entry way to the hallway acros it leading to the other side of the school.

"There's the reception office. If you need directions, or have absences are tardies you want to take care of, that is the place to go. And now we are in the math wing. All of the possible freshmen and sophmore classes are located in this set of halls."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 13, 2003)

As you make your way to the end of the hall, Ryuoh turns left, continuing onward. 

"At the end of this hall is the science classes, ranging from chemistry to computer typing classes, aswell as the labs for those classes."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 14, 2003)

At the midpoint of the hall, there is a hallway that leads deeper into the school, to another hall perpindicular to it, and there is double doors on the wall.

"Well, further down there is the computer science labs and such. Lets go ahead and show you the cafe."

He turns left, walking towards the double doors, holding them open for you all to walk through.

OOC: check out the OOC thread for a change I've made to the game (don't worry, nothing too serious)


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2003)

Tamalyn smiles up at Ryouh when he holds the door open for her.  "Thank you, that is very polite of you, I hope everyone here is that nice." she says as she skips through the door, staying close to the other girls in the group.  She winks at Kadji, trying to make friends with the tiny familiar.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 15, 2003)

In the hallway before the double doors (that's perpindicular to the hallway leading to it), it reaches far back in both directions, eventually turning inward deeper into the school. You can see doors on the outside of the hallway lining the walls, appearing to be more class rooms. 

Once you enter, you see a very large park. The sun shines bright overhead, no roof appearing there. This area has three stories. You can tell becuase the stories overhead only cover a portion of the lower level, Forming a large set of stairs if you look at it that way. On your level, you can see trees, rolling hills (OOC: well, more like mounds. not enough room for hills) and park benches, circular stone tables and seats litter the place. The grass grows well here, but the grass turns into tile once it reaches shade from the overshadowing level above you. In the shade you see more circular tables, and further back staircases that lead to the next level up. You also see several sets of double doors. To your immediate right, you can see a stage set into the wall. The stage floor rises some 5 feet off of the ground. The curtain is closed.

"This is the cafe.' This is where most students come to eat during lunch hour, which lasts an hour and a half. Behind those double doors over there is the Ala cart' serving area, where students order their lunch for the day. The school pays cooks from Cowboy Jeraffs, whom are very well talented and able to multitask extraordinarily well, to cook for the school. It is a marvel that they can feed the school so well, considering they serve food to 4/5's of the schools population."

"Over here at the stage, students often times perform for the fellows. Musicians, poets, actors, you name it, and there might be an aspiring student performing or soon to be performing on stage. In fact we have a couple celebrity students here, one of which is Christian Lajorn, an illustrate' here at our school. I believe he is going to play a concert here at the school on the first real day of school when all of the students come."

"This level is where the freshmen and sophmores hang out, with the occasional upper classmen who doesn't feel right or fit in upstairs. On the second level, you'll find the juniors and senior, and on the topmost floor, you'll find the illustrate', coffee shop and all. The third floor isn't well populated most of the time becuase most of them choose to eat outside of the school during this hour, generally at expensive restaraunts (ooc: spellcheck?). Generally, students keep to their respective floors becuase upper classmen generally 'don't enjoy the company of their lower classmen.' If they are in a club, and the lower classmen is in the club, then the the upperclassmen might not harass the lower classmen, though that's not stopping anyone else from doing so."

"As you get a chance to explore more of the school when you are an upper classmen, you will find the classes share the same organization, freshmen and sophmore classes at the bottom, juniors and seniors at the second floor, and illustrate' and administration on the 3rd, top floor."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2003)

[ooc: restaurant ]

Thomas looks around, squinting towards the sky for a moment before returning his attention to his surroundings.

_Too hot out here..._

"You will find social divisions no matter where you go in life. Even after life, people are divided by the concept of heaven and hell. Those judged to be wicked shall be cast down and separated from those deemed good," Thomas says quietly in response to Ryouh's explanation, "Lo and behold the wicked are underneath their betters."

Thomas looks up at the higher two levels and grips his briefcase a little tighter.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 17, 2003)

You hear clapping from the stage, and a harsh feminine voice follows.

"Interesting insight, but how true it is, and it is where you belong until you, freshmen, earn otherwise."

She leaps down from the stage. You see an older, very beautiful girl, wearing a black miniskirt, a tight leather trenchcoat, and a tight black shirt with a red inversed pentagram on it squre in her chest. She is wearing black lipstick, black eye shadow, and the outside corners of her eyes have curled lines drawn from them. She has brown eyes, and has orange-burnet hair. 

"However, if you want to try to force your way upward, it's possible, but don't push your luck, someone might be more than willing to cast you down again."

She grins, almost sadistically, with a minor maniacal glint in her eye, showing white teath, with elongated canines.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 17, 2003)

_A goth... probably one of those Vampire freaks, though... just look at those teeth..._

Kryptonite regards the woman coldly, looking her over while she speaks.

"And how would we go about earning it?" She asks, her face emotionless, looking directly into the woman's eyes. "Or are you afraid of being shown up by freshmen...?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 17, 2003)

She scoffs, "Well child, one way of earning it would be just going up there and ripping a new one into all those who would try to stop you, but, by the looks of each of you, I doubt that will be possible. Then, there's always the option of being somebodies b*tch so that they will keep you from harm. Don't worry, they're common, and I'm sure there are plenty of upper classmen who could use a servant or two."

She laughs to herself, "But what do *I* know, you may be able to hold your own, and find your place amongst the stars" she says, in bitter, sarcastic tones.

Ryuoh interjects "You guys shouldn't worry so much about where you sit during lunch."

"Oh, but you are so wrong," she says, the grin becoming sharper, "social status is everything here at the school. I've seen you on the second floor, and even sometimes the third, though I don't know why you were ever allowed up here, you're no better than these children you're parading around. You know that acceptance is everything, you can't say your above it."

Ryuoh breathes as if to speek, but releases it in a sigh.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 18, 2003)

J.K. drops the skateboard, his bag and his cap, and slowly walks toward the vampire girl. The cheerfulness has disappeared from his eyes that now look cold like those of a beast of prey. For a moment everything in his body is just an hidden threat.
"Would you please just leave us alone, now?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2003)

"Your not being very nice to everyone, why don't we all have some hot Chocolate together.  That always makes me feel happier.  I'm sure it would be a lot of fun.  Besides, bullies are bad, and you don't really want to be a bully do you?"  Tamalyn asks the upper-classman sweetly, putting all of her considerable charms behind the question.  She gave off her warmest smile, encouraging everyone to remain friendly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 18, 2003)

Kryptonite's eye twitches slightly as the goth speaks.

_Ooh, she's got an attitude problem... perhaps someone should fix it for her..._



> Goth
> _"But what do *I* know, you may be able to hold your own, and find your place amongst the stars."_




"Don't mess with what you don't understand." Kryptonite says. "It can often times be hazardous to one's health, if you catch my drift."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2003)

_Someone's btch, fck that, had enough of being a pawn. If I choose to go up a tier it'll be under my own steam._

Thomas nods in acknowledgement of what the older girl has to say.

"I think what you have told us is an important thing to be aware of, you won't hear any objections from me of your telling me this. Better I am informed of such things now before the lesson is learned through harsher means," Thomas says flatly.

_It appears we could have something in common..._


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 18, 2003)

Lugh turns around and rolls his eyes and when he speaks his voice is cold.

"Position amongst mortals is fleeting. So little time is spent here that I fail to see the importance of such standings. "

And then his voice changes as another thought crosses his mind and his manner shifts to being more polite

"  Or does a high standing have some use outside these confines ?  "


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

OOC: Italics are thoughts, receiveable by Kaji due to his Telepathy Attribute.

_So the levels equal a social status and Ryuoh does not belong to this level. Neither do we probably._ Maneko studies the goth girl until suddenly, a grin reaches her face. _ Kaji, you picking this up? Let's make some fun of her. Can you make it rain on her?_


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 19, 2003)

> "Would you please just leave us alone, now?"





> "Don't mess with what you don't understand." Kryptonite says. "It can often times be hazardous to one's health, if you catch my drift."



"Oh my, are these threats I'm hearing?" she says sarcastically, with false worry in her voice.



> "Your not being very nice to everyone, why don't we all have some hot Chocolate together. That always makes me feel happier. I'm sure it would be a lot of fun. Besides, bullies are bad, and you don't really want to be a bully do you?"




She rolls her eyes and ignores you, grin fading from her.



> "Position amongst mortals is fleeting. So little time is spent here that I fail to see the importance of such standings. "
> 
> And then his voice changes as another thought crosses his mind and his manner shifts to being more polite
> 
> "Or does a high standing have some use outside these confines ? "




"Your social standing in school can have some affect on your social life outside of school, and vice versa."



> "I think what you have told us is an important thing to be aware of, you won't hear any objections from me of your telling me this. Better I am informed of such things now before the lesson is learned through harsher means,"




"Atleast one of you is smart enough to listen. Perhaps there's hope for you yet."

"Looks like they're getting fiesty, lets see if I can spread my joy to another group."

She smiles, bows with one arm at her stomach and one arm out into the air, and walks off towards the exit across the cafe' from the one you used to enter.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kaji replies _Hmmm... sounds interesting, but I don't know if we will survive a prank like that. Aparently she's a senior, I can hear her rant about her being better then all of us constantly in her head. She keeps going on about being the leader of the witches circle. But what that is I don't know. I can't measure her power, but she has some experience in something..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2003)

Thomas watches the senior girl walk away, and switches to his thermal vision to see if there's anything unusual about her body temperature.


----------



## Thels (Nov 19, 2003)

OOC: The Telepathic power is 1 point/rank, so it's limited to a small group. This small group could be teenager girls though, in which case it would still work on her.

_She's into witchcraft, ehh? Funny. I wonder if it's anything like the Kalanne (OOC: See background), though I doubt that. Anyhow, guess we should stay clear of her._

When the girl has left, Maneko whispers to the others: "Heh, I'm glad she left. Something about that girl was giving me the spooks. There might be more to her than meets the eye."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 19, 2003)

Kryptonite nods to Maneko's statement.

_There was a challenge in her voice... I'm not one to let something like that go unanswered... but later, after I know more of what's going on..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ryuoh:
"Don't worry, she's not the only one that acts like that, though she had acted kinder than most. For the most part, it is the students that belong to the clubs that act like that. The upper classmen that don't belong in clubs generally don't pick on students, generally. But, that's only if they're special, like us, and her."


----------



## Imerak (Nov 20, 2003)

"Well, she was nice," Tetsuya says, sarcastically.  "I hope we don't get any more welcomes like that...although I think that girl may not have the power to back up her threats.  So, we can get a bite to eat here, right?  I kind of missed breakfast."

ooc:Sorry for not posting lately, I've been having computer problems...may have a chance to get on much.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 21, 2003)

Ryuoh "Uh, ya, the ala carte' might be open, but we'll have to check. I know there are working vending machines over there aswell."

Ryuoh begins to walk north, towards the covered eating area, and further back to the serving area behind one of the many sets of double doors leading into the room.

He continues through a couple more tables, to the serving windows. On one of them is a note reading:

* There will be no breakfast served today. However, 
at 12:00, 
the students will  be invited to join a picnic
in the Extraordinary Animal Grazing Area.

food and drink will be provided.*​
Ryuoh: "Well, looks like we get to scout around for some vending machines."

Ryuoh looks around, "Hey, there's a couple." And he points to the far right side of the serving windows along the east wall.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2003)

"Vending machines..." Kryptonite says. "If only I had some warm salt water..." She smiles slightly.

She heads to the far right side of the serving windows in the east wall, and takes a look at what the machines have to offer.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 21, 2003)

The machines have Rotsy drinks (ooc:think coke, just different names), some minor Stup drinks (ooc:like pepsi, but only in association, not owned by them), aswell as a candy vending machine and a chips and cookies vending machine.

Sodas: $1.50
Bag of chips or cookies: $1.00
Candy bar: $.75

OOC: the disdain and frustration of having to find a cheaper place to buy sodas outside of the school: priceless (sorry, had to put that in)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2003)

"What!" Kryptonite says, her face showing clearly her irritation. "No Jolt?  What is that..." She shakes her head.  

She then turns to Ryuoh. "Anywhere that we can get coffee?  And not from a vending machine..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 21, 2003)

Thomas looks at the vending machine containing soft drinks, and quietly gets himself a can of 'Rotsy'.

_That one seems coldest..._


----------



## Imerak (Nov 21, 2003)

Tetsuya puts some coins into the machine, and gets a bag of chips.  He begins munching on them quietly.


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

Maneko still thinks about the sign as she draws a bag of chips from the machine. _Extraordinary Animal Grazing Area. Hmm, I wonder what's extraordinary, the animals or the area. Given the nature of this place, it's probably both. I wonder if Anette is anywhere around. Knowing her, she's probably late._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2003)

"Ryouh, what exactly are the extrodinary animals in the grazing area, are they like unicorns and magical things or what?  I have always wanted to meet a unicorn, they always sound so sweet and nice, and all the pictures show just how beautiful they are."  says Tamalyn, not getting anything from the vendors because that would ruin her appetite, and momma Glory warned her a bout it, even though it was hard to resist a cookie, expecially a chocolate chip.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ryuoh:
"Well, I can't say that there are any unicorns there. However, dragons, green mostly, are an uncommon sight. Also, there are the meriad creatures that the students let graze out here, ranging from extra-planar fiends to dinosaur-insect cross-breeds. They are generally either caught on other plaines, engineered here at home, or some have been known to just appear out of nowhere and conveniantly get caught. The staff lets them do their thing, and hopefully they are trained well enough to not be too agressive, but they try to keep an eye on the area, so that they don't cause too much trouble or actively start fights with other creatures."


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

_Uhh, yeah. What is this place?_ Maneko looks around a bit before asking Ryuoh: "Is there a place for all the freshmen to meet up? There's this friend of me that should also be around somewhere, though she'll probably overslept."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ryuoh "Right now the tours of the campus are still taking place." Ryuoh looks at his watch "Well, it's around 10 right now, so we have another two hours before it starts. I'm sure many of the students will be done before then and will show up a little early to the site. Don't worry, I'm sure we'll meet your friend there."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2003)

"What restrictions are there on items brought onto school property?" Thomas asks Ryouh, "Is there anything the school especially disapproves of?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ryuoh "Hmmm. The situation on contraband is an interesting one. What the teachers and school officials have declared is that no weapons, drugs, etc. be brought on campus. However, the teachers and other staff on campus don't really enforce this. You could say they have a, 'don't ask, don't tell policy' about it. So long as you don't brandish it in their faces, they won't really even do anything about. That, and drugs aren't that bad of a problem on campus anyway, it's just the weapons brought over. However, I have been known to come out on top of a couple fights becuase of the, equipment, I use."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2003)

"Thanks," Thomas says.

_Brilliant..._


----------



## Imerak (Nov 26, 2003)

"Er...right," Tetsuya says between handfulls of hcips.  _A few battles?  He says that so casually.  What is this place, anyways?_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 26, 2003)

_Weaponry is fine here?  That's going to cause some problems, if push comes to shove... hopefully certain programs will be up to dealing with such things..._

"Does that attitude apply to everything, I mean, rules in general?" Kryptonite asks.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ryuoh: "Now that I think about it, I guess it does apply to more than just weapons. Nothing will be done about it, usually because the staff can't handle it or something like that. So, they just got into the habit of ignoring these things. That is unless it have something to do with the clubs they sponsor. And yes, the teachers, I am sure, know that the members they sponsor do act, rudely to put it lightly, to other students. In fact, I think the teachers actually support these activities, either that or they are completely ignorant to the fact and just pretend like nothing is wrong. But that's if they sponser a club, and if the fight dealing with their club doesn't turn out in their favor."


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

_Uh huh, is this a school or an arena?_ "So students pretty much have to fend for themselves, ehh? But where's the line? I guess they don't want students to end up in hospitals, do they?", Maneko asks, visibly shaken.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 30, 2003)

Thomas stares blankly at Maneko for a moment.

"You look worried about the violence here Maneko, so I'll tell you a couple of things. a) Be well aware of the actions you are taking in order to determine whether you tred on any toes in carrying them out, don't step on toes and you won't have to fend anyone off. b) Your attendance at this particular school suggests that you would be able to defend yourself if required anyway," he says.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 30, 2003)

"Wow, it must be tough around here," Tetsuya remarks.  Finishing his chips, he crunches the bag up into a ball and tosses into the nearest trash bin.  "But what about the normal students here?  I was under the impression that not everyone who went here had special powers or anything."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 1, 2003)

"No, not everyone out here can defend themselves. The 'normal' students just avoid contact with the 'special' students. Despite this, some of the stronger students pick on the normal students, and I've heard of a couple freshmen making a seniors life miserable a couple times. On the other hand, there are a couple students that defend and despise the poor treatment of the normal students. And then, most of the 'special' students just don't care, prefering to deal with and befriend students of there own ability."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 2, 2003)

Ryuoh: "You guys shouldn't worry too much about it. Every school has it's bullies, though our situation may be different. But hey, it's not like it's any better in the real world. Some people ignore it, some perpetuate it, and some do what they can to prevent it. Don't think about it too much. Lets go, we still have the rest of the grounds outside to explore. Go ahead an ask any other questions while we are moving."

Ryuoh leads you through the now familiar halls, toward the north-eastern part of the school, close to the amphitheatre, and exits through a set of glass doors leading outside. You can see a large parking lot, that is for the most part empty, and forest further back. To the north, the direction that Ryuoh heads, you can several buildings, seperated from each other, each one story tall, with signs mounted above their entrances.

Paved walkway leads to each entrance, and to the side of the entrance to the building on your left, that reads "Martial Arts Dojo" there is a miniature parking lot, each lot looks to be the size of a golf cart. The building to your right reads "Kendo Dojo." 

Ryuoh "These are our martial arts dojo's. One is for most unarmed styles, the "Martial Arts Dojo," the other is for martial training in most weapons, although they prefer to focus in the use of katana and such.

He continues further east along the paved walkway, that now has a yellow lane stripe running down it's center. Once again, the seperate lanes are large enough for 2 way golf cart travel. 

As you walk further east, a line of trees, quite tall, seperate the martial arts buildings from another fenced off area. 
Ryuoh "These are the tenis courts."

As you travel further along the path, a larger group of trees seperates the courts from another building. The door closer to you reads "Pool" in big bold letters above the entrance. 

Ryuoh: "This is our indoor pool. I don't remember if the principle mentioned, but we also have an outdoor pool, though it isn't suggested that any students go to swim in it. It has been overridden by an a large population of water sprites, and I am sure other creatures have taken residence too."

Further down the path is another door that reads "Gymnasium." 

Ryuoh: "This is where many of you will be taking your P.E. class, unless you signed up for another class that qualifies for a P.E. 1 credit, like one of our martial arts classes. Behind these buildings are the other fields, our soccer, football, baseball field and it's cages. However, they aren't used often, atleast not the baseball field anyway."

As he leads you further down the path, it immediately enters dense forest. However, the sun still shines gleefully overhead as you travel further in along the path. 

Your path begins to turn northward. You see a fork in your path. One looks to be in good condition, however, the other path has been overidden with dense weeds and shrubbery, and the trees shade the path further on. In the distance, you can see a greyish haze.

Ryuoh: "This disheveled path leads over to the outdoor pool, which has been converted into a swamp by it's inhabitance, and with the help of the Earth Friendship club. Don't worry, the grazing area isn't through there." as he points down the path, into the mist.

He begins walking again, deeper into the forest along the path. The group steps up to now open gates made of well carved wood. A sign in front of the gate reads "Extraordinary Animal Grazing Area."

Ryuoh: "This is the grazing area. I recommend staying on the path. Even though school hasn't started, and no student pets are out here, there are some natural denizens, and it wouldn't be fun to have to deal with them." he says, laughing to himself, classic anime sweat drop apearing above his head.

(ooc: completely ok to use anime expressions, such as popping veins, sweat drops, and what not)

The forest runs deep in each direction you look, with minor trails leading off here and there from the main path deeper into the forest. As you travel deeper, you see three different arena styled clearings, where you can see marked bounds surrending each arena, and stone seats on the outskirts of each arena. 

Ryuoh: "Those are the arenas. That's where people usually test each others monsters against each other, though I have seen the occaisonal fist fight aswell. That, and I've seen people fighting their friends monsters, to see who's stronger."

A fork in the path, one leading to last arena, the other leading to a large field of tall grass appears, and Ryuoh continues his lead toward the field. Walking along the thin path leading through the tall grass (about 3' high), he leads you to a clearing where the grass is cut short, around ankle length. Further back is a podium where you can see the teachers conversing amongst themselves, the princeple included. Close by is a large table, with plastic cups and punch, and cookies of varying types. Also, you can see groups of students sitting in the grass talking amongst themselves.

Ryuoh: "Well, this is where everyone was supposed to meet. Right now it's about 11:30, so you have 1/2 an hour to find any friends you wanted to meet out here. They have drinks and stuff if you feel like it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thomas looks to the people sitting around in the grass.

_Might as well find a spot for myself, at least until I can go find a pool table._

He locates a well shaded spot of grass, sets his briefcase down on its side, then uses it as a seat.

_Should get a cookie later, they look nice._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2003)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Ryuoh: "This is the grazing area. I recommend staying on the path. Even though school hasn't started, and no student pets are out here, there are some natural denizens, and it wouldn't be fun to have to deal with them." he says, laughing to himself, classic anime sweat drop apearing above his head.




"Ryuoh, I'm afraid we give the word 'fun' a different meaning." J.K. laughs. "What kind of creatures can we find around here?"
The beastboy sniffs the air to find some unusual smell to track.

OOC: I'm sorry I've been away without notice, it's been a hell of a week. Now my back to my normal schedule.


----------



## Thels (Dec 2, 2003)

_ahh, we go from oddity to oddity. Ain't there anything normal around here?_ Maneko looks around somewhat amazed at all the scenes as they walk towards the grazing area.

"Well, I'll go have a drink and see if I can catch up with my friend. I'll be back in a sec.", Maneko says as she starts to walk towards the larger group, stopping in her tracks as she sees two boys coming towards her, one rather slim, dulllooking and clumsy, the other one rather fat, but as poorlooking as the first, yelling: "Hey, Maneko!"

_Ohh, great._ Maneko sighs, looking a little annoyed. "Why did I get to run into them again?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2003)

_Heh, by the look on her face, I'd assume neither of them are the friend she is looking for. Then again, I really shouldn't be making assumptions, things of importance will reveal themselves in time._

Tom watches the events going on around him with his stony expression, his hands keeping a firm grip on the briefcase beneath him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2003)

n/m double post


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 3, 2003)

_So many people..._

"We should probably stick together." Kryptonite says, looking around. "Would probably be wiser than splitting up."

_There lies strength in numbers..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 3, 2003)

> "Ryuoh, I'm afraid we give the word 'fun' a different meaning." J.K. laughs. "What kind of creatures can we find around here?"
> The beastboy sniffs the air to find some unusual smell to track.




Ryuoh "Well, there are a couple dragons out here, all of them pretty big. Our forest is a little odd, becuase it tends to attract creatures from remote parts of the world, normally making it impossible for them to start a population here becuase of the distance they normally would have to travel. However, they just appear out here. I've seen several varieties of dire animals out here and I've heard of giant spiders, but I haven't seen any becuase I stick to the main path here. You'll have to venture deeper into the forest to find anything."

DM: You can smell the scents of several famaliar animals, specifically that of American birds, bears, wolves, dire bears and dire wolves.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 4, 2003)

As time passes, students continue to come down the path you had taken earlier, taking up patches of grass, conversing amongst themselves. Soon, the sun moves directly overhead. Men and women in white cook's dress bring out boxes apon boxes apon boxes of pizza, setting them up on long tables that had once been covered in cookie platters. The remaining cookies had been moved to the ends of each of the tables.

Mr. Hazel, the principle, steps up to the podium. Mr. Hazel "Good day students. What great weather we're having. I hope all of you had an enlightening tour around the school, and we hope you'll enjoy your school year. Go ahead and enjoy yourself to your lunch. We had it prepared by the well talented workers from Cowboy Jeraffs."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2003)

As the suns draws high Tom squints, and retreats further into shade.

_Getting hot, hope we're not out here for much longer._


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 5, 2003)

Mr. Hazel "Ah, now that everyone has had there fill, you can go ahead and..." He pauses a moment, staring at something farther back in the sky. "Wow, I guess we had better pick up and head out, looks like a storm is coming." He looks to the other teachers and says something, but only Joshua (listen roll of 31), Lugh (listen roll of 21), and Thomas (28 listen, 18 read lips) understand what he is saying. 
Mr. Hazel "I don't remember anything like this in the weather cast this morning. I hope this isn't going to maintain tradition..." The other teachers look at him with fake smiles.

The winds in the area pick up drasticly, and the storm races onward, blanketing the whole sky. The clouds are darker now, and flashes of lightning are constant. Thunder follows each flash as the energy rips the air asunder. Strokes to the ground steadily occur more often, striking trees in the forest around you. 

Three strokes of lightning connect at the center of the storm, now forming an eye directly above the school. However, the eye yields now light, but a purple black portal, with black static bolts running all throughout it.

Many of the students now have ran for cover, though some stand in ah of what's transgressing. The teachers have ran for cover, and the cooks have hastily packed up the tables and food, which have now disappeared with them. Of those students staying behind, several of the are older students, and Ryuoh is one of them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2003)

_Ah, now things _really_ get interesting._

Thomas gets up and takes a white knuckle grip of his briefcase. Strong winds mess with his hair and clothes as he approaches Ryouh.

"Ryouh, I noticed Mr Hazel referred to this storm as being part of a tradition. I take it you merely forgot to inform us of something of this magnitude, yes?" Thomas says, his expression blank, but his eyes boring into Ryouh, "Should we expect violence?"

Thomas takes a moment to look around for members of the faculty.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ryuoh: "Well, something odd usually happens at the beginning of each school year, but I haven't heard of anything like this. I don't know what to expect, just be prepared for the worst..."

Bolts of lightning strike a couple places in the field, some students jumping expectantly, others watching with stern faces or glee.

(ooc: cool music plays)

As you continue to watch, the black static grows more steady, currents of deep purple energy running through the portal now striking at a large object that is now protruding from the portal. As it pushes it's way through, you can see lightning strike it repeatedly. It is struck by three lightning bolts and bursts into blue flame, and is now falling towards the ground around you.

Someone from the crowd with long blond hair calls out in a booming voice
"Ryuoh, you and your friends need to get some cover while I escort everyone here to safety! You should be able to handle this!"

He plays on a very complicated guitar that wasn't there earlier, and he gains everyones attention. "Follow me!" He cries as he runs towards the school, everyone following him now, except for you and Ryuoh. 
Ryuoh: "Doesn't look like it's too big, lets get behind a couple trees!" he yells to each of you and runs for cover.

The blue inferno falling from the sky above you is steadily getting closer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2003)

Thomas nods and procedes to follow Ryouh into cover.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 7, 2003)

"What is that?" Kryptonite asks, as she follows Ryuoh and Thomas.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ryuoh, his voice raised over the storm raging around all of you "I don't know what it is, but I intend to find out once it hits the ground." A serious, troubled expression appears over his face as he gets behind a tree.

The blue ball of fire atlast hits the ground once the last of you successfully get cover. A deafening explosion resounds, as blue fire and earth shoot in all directions, the trees preventing you from being swallowed in the blast. Despite this, the temperature doesn't change around you. 

Once the fire and dust have settled, Ryuoh comes out from behind his tree and goes forward to investigate the crater.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2003)

Thomas follows Ryouh, monitoring his expression to gauge his reaction to whatever's in the crater.

_No temperature change... the nature of this incident is undoubtedly supernatural._


----------



## Imerak (Dec 10, 2003)

"Wah?" Tetsuya says as the storm begins.  He starts to run away, but the cards in his hand he was looking for fall to the ground.  Cursing, he stops to pick them up, keeping his eyes on the crater as he does so.

(He'll be there for the next round or two, then resume running if nothing`s attacking him.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 11, 2003)

_If there is trouble, I may need some assistance..._

Kryptonite hurriedly slings her backpack off her shoulder, and pulls out her laptop and a mass of cabling and devices.  Thumbing the laptop on, she starts rushing after Ryuoh and Thomas.

_Only hope there's no electromagnetic interference..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 11, 2003)

"Ok. I must say that whoever did this definitely got my attention."

J.K. drops again his skateboard and schoolbag and jumps along Ryuoh, Thomas and Kryptonite, sometimes stopping to sniff the air and to examine what hit the tress and the ground. Since there was no heat, he's fearing radiations, and he's not too keen on exposing himself to massive doses of them.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 11, 2003)

Once you make it to the crater, you see a large boulder, minor blue flame smoldering about it. Three bolts of lightning strike the crater, and rebound in seperate directions into the walls of the crater. Where each bolt hit the wall, an image of a humanoid appeared, made entirely of great, blue-white light. The figures raise their arms, and in a flash of light, all three of them disappear.

Ryuoh "What was that...?" He pauses, and the meteor in the middle of the crater now begins to glow briliantly with blue flame. It rises into the air, and as it does so, earth and rocks from the crater begin to float around it, forming crude arms, legs, and a head. The blue flame explodes, enveloping each limb, and immediately crystalizes, forming blue veins around the rock, holding it all together, the crystal stemming from the "torso" in the center.

Ryuoh "Looks like we have a fight on our hands. We should probably take care of this before it runs amuk throughout the school grounds."

OOC: About time this got interesting, ya? Here's the initiative. Summons, familiars, minions, etc. share your initiative. 

Tamalyn: 26
Kryptonite: 25
Ryuoh: 24 (higher dexterity)
Joshua: 24
Tetsuya: 21
Thomas:17
Lugh: 11
Kurawashi: 10
Elemental: 1

It is 30 ft. (at an angle) from the pit of the crater to the edge, so basically you guys, if you are at the edge of the crater (Ryuoh is) then you are 30 ft. from the center of the crater. I'll try to get a map up soon, so that this will be easier to visualize. I am assuming that each of you are close to each other when you see the elemental form. 

When performing an action that requires a roll, could you go ahead and put your bonus to the roll in the post? Much appreciated in the future.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2003)

"Hmm," Thomas says, flicking open his briefcase.

_Combat is upon us, thus I must take necessary action._

As Thomas draws a submachinegun from his briefcase, his form flickers then begins to change rapidly. His skin turns pale blue, and he gains short horns of ice.

He flicks on his laser sight as wings and a tail coated in ice erupt from his back. The ice shatters as he flexes his extra limbs, revealing their jet black colouring, identical to his hair.

He draws the buttstock of the submachine-gun and rests it against his shoulder, while his tail agilely flicks around, taking hold of the briefcase to use it as a shield.

Finally Thomas takes aim at the creature's torso and gets ready to open fire.

[ooc: two questions have come up in my mind on the burst fire feat: a)when it says 2 extra dice, does that mean the weapon's original modifier to damage (if any) if any is included with the extra dice? (submachine-gun deals d8'+1', would burst fire deal 3d8'+3'?) b)for weapons designed with a specific burst fire option (in this case an mp5k) is the ammo expenditure 3 or does it remain at 5?]


----------



## Imerak (Dec 12, 2003)

"Okay, looks like I`d better fight with them..." Tetsuya mutters.  Picking out a card from those he dropped, Tetsuya holds it high above his head.  _"Sacred powers within my mind and soul, enable me to protect myself and my friends...empower this card!  Shock!"_ he  chants.

<Doing something stupid, I see,> Ero says mentally.  The raven flies down, circling Tetsuya`s head protectively.  Tetsuya ignores him and runs up to the rim of the crater.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2003)

_This is getting freakier and freakier by the second..._

Eyes widening first at the sight of the strange creature, then at the sudden transformation of Thomas, then widening further still as Tetsuya chants, Kryptonite calmly unfolds her laptop and types quickly.

The machinery surrounding her hums for a few moments, and a three-dimensional coordinate plane appears, projected from the gear.  Inside the graph a spherical object appears, and it gradually takes on form and shape; the projection of a coordinate plane disappears, but the object - obviously a machine - remains.

"Lucifer Hawk, meet... something." She says, smiling. "Hopefully it's not immune to ESD..."

The three-dimensional graph appears once more as Kryptonite's hands fly over the keyboard, though this time a small, grey device with a dome-top appears, and as it solidifies a sphere of prismatic colors surrounds it.

"And the Willbender, as I imagine we'll be needing it..."

Putting the gear away, she walks cautiously towards the crater, the Lucifer Hawk in front of her and the Willbender at her side.

*OoC:* Not entirely sure how summoning those two would work, so I'm guessing that bringing them both out would take a full round...


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 12, 2003)

OOC: Ya, the book wasn't too clear on summoning, so I'll go ahead and make summoning a standard action, and summoning all of your minions all at once would be a full round action. I'll have to think about a feat that will reduce the times to move equivalent and standard... About burst fire. Hmmm, another item they weren't too clear on. It will add extra dice of damage similar to the ones the weapon uses, but if it has bonus damage (like your weapon) then it isn't increased.

Ryuoh smiles when he looks at each of you, "This might be too bad of a fight after all." Ryuoh reaches into his pocket, and pulls out a silver, brightly gleaming ball of what looks to be platinum or mithril (ooc:yes, the metal does exist, sorry for not mentioning it to those who might've been interested), and crushes it in his hand. As he does so, the metal squirts out of his hand like water, but instead of touching the ground, the streams of silver elongate and envelope his entire body. The metal begins to bubble, and the size of the metal covering his body greatly increases, first his arms, growing to 10 feet long, his legs following suit shortly after. The torso also increases in girth, but no head forms. In the center of the torso, a black ovul crystal appears. His limbs become thick, and from his right hand grows a large deadly looking blade, with gleaming metal teeth protruding from the edge of the blade. The handle grows longer, and Ryuoh grasps the weapon two-handed, his entire body now an everflowing giant of liquid mithril

As Ryuoh finishes the last bits of his transformation, the elemental finishes the last of it's aswell. The blue crystal encompassing the creatures form has grown into spines along it's back and forearms. It's feet now touch the ground, and it gains life as the blue crystal begins to glow.

OOC: Alright, everyone go ahead and post your actions. Remember, modifiers and damage if necesarry. Thnx much


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 12, 2003)

OOC:How big are now Ryuoh and the elemental creature?

J.K. stares wide-eyed as a creature made of crystal and lightning takes form in the crater, as Tetsuya summons something out of his cards and Kryptonite out of her laptop, as Thomas grows wings and draws a machine gun from his schoolbag, and Ryuoh becomes a silver juggernaut.

_Ok, J.K., let's recap:
1) Your new friends are incredibly cool and dangerous! A gun-toting fiend! Solid holograms! Magic cards for real! Whatever is what Ryuoh has become! and you thought you were the odd one!
2) You're going to get into a fight on your first schoolday! Mom will tell Oji-san to ground you until you're forty! Well, at least make it worth-while..._

Josh runs forward and joins Ryuoh on the border of the crater, ready to charge the elemental at his sign.
"Are you sure it's hostile? I mean, you've already met one of these...beings?"

OOC: attack +7, damage 1d3+1d4+9, defense +4, hp 20, regen 1


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 13, 2003)

OOC: the elemental is on the higher end of large, around 15 feet tall. Ryuoh is in the middle of the large category, at 12 feet tall, and has 6 foot wide shoulders.

Ryuoh: "I haven't run into something like this before, but I've been around enough summoners to recognize an elemental, or atleast it's basic characteristics. I don't know how hard it's going to hit though..."

OOC:As soon as we have everyones actions we can resolve the first round.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2003)

[ooc: The other thing about the burst fire feat; do weapons specifically made in order to do burst fire (like Thomas' mp5k) spend 3 rounds instead of 5? Or do they still use 5 rounds for burst fire?]

Thomas exhales, and the cold misty vapours are whipped away by the strong winds around them.

He patiently takes aim, and lets off a burst of 9mm rounds.

[ooc: +5 to hit, 3d8+2 dmg, defense +6 (+8 vs. ranged attacks), cold resis 8]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2003)

_Now to engage..._

Typing quickly, Kryptonite issues commands to her machines.

Lucifer Hawk rolls close enough to get within range of the creature, then lets off an electrostatic discharge [5d8, area, short range].

Meanwhile, the Willbender positions itself near Kryptonite, and the prismatic sphere surrounding it grows into a larger one, encompassing both itself and Kryptonite [Force Field, blocks 30 damage, extendable, offensive, regenerating].


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2003)

Lugh laughs and he shimmers as he stretches and grows from his normal height of 5  and a half feet to 6 feet tall, his eyes darken to an almost blacky purple and his hair turns a brighter shade of silver (Purely cosmetic changes). 

(OOC- I assume its a standard action to create a Projection ? )

An identical Lugh then appears overlapping him and then moving directly in front of the elemental where it blows a raspberry at the creature and chants "Creature of Glass, Your summoner be an ass. " 

(OOC- Projection  (Why does projection have a key stat of Int but use Wis for the DC ?) Rank 1, Wis Mod +2, Int Mod +4 and when I get the opportunity focusing Telepathy on the Elemental ( Rank 2, Int +5)


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 15, 2003)

OOC: Projection: I look at it this way, the creature needs int to actually use the attribute. Doesn't make sense for a golem to be able to project itself even though it has wisdom. And it makes sense for it to be a standard action.
Auto-burst: I would say it uses the usual 5 to do the attack, becuase it has the attack mode, but isn't efficient with it. You just don't need the feet. If you have both the feat and a weapon with the ability, you can nock it down to 3 bullets.
 OOC: Well, becuase Thels and Imerak haven't been posting too much lately, I will go ahead and proceed with the first round.

Tamalyn: "Divine ancestry, protect us!" She casts Shield of Faith (4 ep) and Joshua gains +2 to his defence bonus

Kryptonite: Lucifer hawk fires a fierce looking bolt of electricity at the elemental, dealing 23 damage points of damage to it. You here a loud crystaline crack. (reflex save failed. OOC: you know where the ref dc formulae for the area based special attacks are? If not, then the dc wil be 10+special attack rank (total ranks purchased) +highest mental stat mod.)

Ryuoh raises his blade and charges toward the elemental with unmatched speed, and easily cleaves into the elemental. Several chunks of crystal fall from the creatures body.

Joshua charges the elemental right after Ryuoh, and strikes the creature, however, as his claws run over the creatures crystal skin, he makes a minor scratch. (Attack roll of 14 and missed; spells active: +2 def)

Tetsuya: "Shock, release and strike!" A static bolt releases from the card held over his head, striking the elemental for 5 damage (ranged touch attack of 15, 4 ep)

Thomas: Your bullets fly true, striking the golem for 19 damage, more chips of crystal falling to the ground (attack role of 22)

Lugh: The elemental does not appear to be distracted by the projection

Karuwashi: "Ok Kaji, lets try to help the others!" Kaji: _Looks like one barriers up. Lets see if the creature can be blinded!"_ 

Kaji's eyes begin to glow, and the elemental's "head" and upper half of its torso become shrowded in darkness.

The elementals rocks within the crystal grind together as it goes to strike Ryuoh, hitting hard, knocking large chunks of liquid mithril out of him that splat on the ground around him.

OOC: There goes the first round, go ahead and post your actions for the second round.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2003)

Lugh concentrates focusing his ability attempts to invade elementals mind.

(Mind Control Rank 1, Wis +2)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2003)

_Bah, they're interfering with my line of sight!_

Thomas glances at the melee combatants then with a single thrust of his wings is lanched into the air. He hovers 30' feet above his target and fires another burst down onto it.

[ooc: +5 to hit, 3d8+2 dmg, defense +6 (+8 vs. ranged attacks), cold resis 8]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2003)

*OoC:* Sounds good to me for the DC.

Kryptonite types quickly.

Lucifer Hawk remains stationary, and blasts the creature again [5d8, area, short range].

_Those fools are engaging it directly.  I'll have to send the willbender up there to make sure they don't fall..._

The willbender rolls up to where Ryuoh and JK are, attempting to get them within range of its prismatic shield [Force field, blocks 30, extendable, offensive].


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 16, 2003)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Tamalyn: "Divine ancestry, protect us!" She casts Shield of Faith (4 ep) and Joshua gains +2 to his defence bonus




Josh feels a warm sensation of protection envelop him, and procedes to slash away with his steely claws at the crystal creature with confidence renewed, trying to use his strenght to actually pierce the stony skin, while stepping sideways, trying to flank her with Ryuoh's help.

OOC: attack +7, damage 1d3+1d4+9, defense +4(+2 from Tamalyn?), hp 20, regen 1


----------



## Imerak (Dec 17, 2003)

(I was thinking that charging the card and running up to the crater would take up the round, but whatever...Shock is basically how you described it.)

"Shock, charge and realease!" Tetsuya cries again.  Electric energy cackles betweenhis fingers, and a bolt leaps towards the crystalline elemental.

(Ranged touch attack +3, Defense +3, 1d8 electric damage, uses 4 ep)


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 17, 2003)

Tamalyn "They might need healing, I'll go over there and try to help out." She prepares to act once she is 10 ft. away from J.K.

Kryptonite: Lucifer Hawk sends another shot at the elemental. It doesn't even appear to attempt to avoid the explosion of static electricity, and takes 15 damage. Again, more crystal cracks.
Mindbender moves forward, and Ryuoh and J.K. are surrounded by the field.

Ryuoh strikes again, with more chunks of crystal falling to the ground. It appears that some of the stone can be seen. Much of the lost mithril evaporates, and Ryuoh regains some of what he had lost.

Joshua moves out of the shield to the other side of the elemental and slashes, your claws taking chunks of crystal with them, dealing 15 and 13 points of damage each. (attack rolls of 19 and 27)
OOC:I will treat your claw attacks like they are the natural, primary weapons of an animal, letting you attack with both in a round with a full attack action, etc. If you want iterative attacks with your main hand and an extra attack with your offhand, then I will treat it as fighting with two weapons, penalties and all.

Tetsuya: "Shock, strike again!" and another bolt from his card launches toward the elemental, but the bolt misses and flies off (natural 1, 4 ep)

Thomas: Your bullets fly and strike the elemental, but they ricoche off, appearing to deal no damage (attack roll of 7)

Lugh: You attempt to reach out to the elemental with your mind, however, you failed to contact it. (failed skill check, rolled 4 versus dc)

Karuwashi: "Alright, lets go help out Tamalyn with your barrier!" She runs down to where Tamalyn is, and once again the Furry's eyes flash, and a barrier is set up, bubbling over Karuwashi and Tamalyn.

The elemental, not noticing the actions of the others around it, strikes at Ryuoh once more, once again cleaving a marginal amount of liquid metal from Ryuoh.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2003)

Thomas takes a moment to get better aim, then lets off a single round at the elemental.

_24 rounds left._

[ooc: +9 to hit, d8+2 dmg, defense +6 (+8 vs. ranged attacks), cold resis 8]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 17, 2003)

_I really need to practise more often. _

_One more time._ 

(Mind Control 1, Wis +2)


----------



## Imerak (Dec 18, 2003)

_Hmm...I wish I could do more..._ Tetsuya thinks.  _Maybe there`s some other card that I could use_  He slides from his card pile a Yu-Gi-Oh card, and glances at it.  _Perfect!_  Holding the card above his head, he begins to chant.  _"Sacred powers within my mind and soul, enable me to fight this enemy...empower this card!  Air Shuriken!"_   The card glows with a sky blue aura, and Tetsuya holds it out in front of him. Air   Shuriken, arm me!"  In his left hand forms an almost invisible throwing star made up of moving air.

(Basically, the spell gives me a one-use ranged weapon that does 1d6 force damage, and does double damage against creatures with the earth subtype.  Costs 4 ep.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 18, 2003)

"Ryuoh, are you well?" shouts J.K. as he hammers again his claws into the creature's back.

OOC: that's really neat, zack.  2 attacks +7(+2 flanking), damage 1d3+1d4+9, defense +4, hp 20, regen 1


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 18, 2003)

OOC: NP. they're natural weapons, and you should be able to attack with them like most other animals attack with theirs.

Tamalyn: "Hmmm, I don't know if I can help out Ryuoh, but his thing looks mighty hurt..." She runs over to Ryuoh, just barely out of the creature's reach. "Ancestors, protect my ally!" and she casts shield of faith (4 ep) on Ryuoh.

Kryptonite: Hawk's static bolt strikes again, and again, the elemental doesn't try to dodge it, taking 35 damage.

Ryuoh: "This thing hits harder than it looks, be careful, I don't know how long I can take this..." And another blow falls, striking the elemental soundly, with much more of the main torso now showing its core.

Joshua: You strike, but only 1 of your claws is able to carve its mark into the elementals crystal hide (attack roll 14, miss + attack roll of 18, hit for 13 damage)

Tetsuya: The shuriken sits in your hand, ready for your use.

Thomas: Your shot lands soundly into the elemental (att. roll 17, hit, 6 damage)

Lugh: Your mind successfully enters the elemental's (s.c. 13, successful) but the elemental's mind barely escapes the grasp of your own, your mind leaving it's.

Karuwashi: "I don't know what more I can do..." Kaji: _Don't worry, we will see when the time comes..._

Elemental: The elemental strikes again at Ryuoh, relentless, another strike nocking more mithril out of him.

A good deal of the elemental's crystal exterior has cracked, and many chunks of it are lying on the ground about him.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 19, 2003)

*OoC:* Um... when the elemental attacked Ryuoh, shouldn't it have taken damage from the force field the willbender is producing?

Kryptonite commands Lucifer Hawk to strike the creature again (5d8, area, short range), and for the willbender to maintain it's position (Force field, prevents 30, extendable, offensive).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

Thomas takes careful aim, and fires again.

[ooc: +9 to hit, d8+2 dmg, defense +6 (+8 vs. ranged attacks), cold resis 8]


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 22, 2003)

OOC: It should've, but the creature doesn't even appear to be effected in any way by the force field.


----------



## Imerak (Dec 23, 2003)

Tetsuya throws the shuriken through the air, at the elemental.  "Air Shuriken, arm me once more!"  Another Shuriken appears in his hand.  _I sure hope this battle doesn't last too much longer.  I'm almost out of energy._

(Ranged attack +3, damage 1d6 force, double against creatures with the [Earth] subtype.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 28, 2003)

"Ok, stupid oversized pebble, now I'll show you what happens to those who hurt my friends!"
Josh tries to strike with all his might where the crystal shell of the creature has worn down hoping to reach its core.

OOC:2 attacks +7(+2 flanking), damage 1d3+1d4+9, defense +4, hp 20, regen 1


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 28, 2003)

And another round of combat ensues:

Tamalyn: "Uh, I don't know if my spell is helping Ryuoh!" She will hold her action until J.K. is hurt.

Kryptonite: Lucifer Hawk Lets forth another bolt of static electricity, and again, the elemental doesn't appear to move to avoid it, taking 15 points of damage.

Ryuoh strikes hard at the elemental, destroying most of the elemental's remaining crystal carapace, it falling to the ground about it.

J.K.: Your claws find their way with ease, now that the crystal is, for the most part, gone. You rake much earth out of the elemental, dealing 13 damage (15 roll) and 11 damage (12 roll)

Tetsuya: Your shuriken strikes, dealing 6 damage (12 roll)

Thomas: Your shot hits, dealing 9 damage (24 roll)

Lugh: (ooc: I think it is safe to assume that he would try mind control once again. if otherwise, I can edit ) Your mind reaches out to the elemental's, but you fail to come in contact with it (7 roll)

Karuwashi: "Hmmm" he says to himself, with a worried expression.

The elemental grasps one of the larger boulders from it's torso, and the rock glows with great heat as it superheats in the elemental's grasp. The elemental juts it into the chest of Ryuoh, his chest now bubbling.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2003)

"Somebody do something about Ryuoh!" Kryptonite yells.

She issues the same commands again, and Lucifer Hawk strikes with it's electrostatic discharge (5d8, area, short range), the willbender remaining near Ryuoh (Force field, blocks 30, extendable, offensive).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 29, 2003)

Thomas flicks the fire control to burst fire again, and lets off another three rounds at the now more vulnerable creature.

_20_

[ooc: +5 to hit, 3d8+2 dmg, defense +6 (+8 vs. ranged attacks), cold resis 8]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2003)

"RYUOH!!!" shouts J.K. as he desperately claws the elemental's arm trying to sever it or at least to make it drop the flaming boulder.

OOC:2 attacks +7(+2 flanking), damage 1d3+1d4+9, defense +4, hp 20, regen 1


----------



## Imerak (Dec 30, 2003)

"," Tetsuya whispers as he tosses his shuriken at the elemental."  _Ryou needs help...but I'm not sure that I can do much.  And I'm almost out of energy._


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 31, 2003)

Tamalyn: "Oh no!" She moves to cast a spell, dealing 5 damage to the elementals arm. (4 ep)

Kryptonite: Lucifer hawk unleashes his static bolt again, dealing 26 damage to the elemental

Ryuoh, a good deal of his form now boiling, screaming in agony, strikes hard at the elementals arm, but fails to sever it.

J.K.: You jump and successfully strike at the elemental's arm where ryuoh had dealt most of his damage to it, and successfully cut it's arm in two. (attack roll of 20, 16 damage)

Tetsuya: Your shuriken strikes true, dealing 12 damage to the elemental

Thomas: Your shots thud into it's earthen body, dealing 18 points of damage (attack roll of 21)

Lugh: He focuses once more, and successfully contacts the elementals mind. He is able to defeat the creature's will, but there is another presence in the creatures mind aswell. As both of you fight for control, in the real world the elemental stumbles back 5 ft. from Ryuoh, and hunches over.
(roll of 15, elemental failed it's will save, tied charisma checks to gain complete control over the elemental, roll of 14)

Karuwashi: "I know, make it rain to cool of Ryuoh!" _I understand_
A dark rain cloud begins to form over Ryuoh's head.

Though the elemental appears to be stunned, the boiling in Ryuoh's body, despite the elementals seperation from the boulder, rapidly gets worse, until it explodes, sending Ryuoh realing backwards and large sploches of burning mithril in all directions. However, Willbender is able to shield everyone from the explosion, and now it's shield is a little dimmer (The shield took 23 points of damage, and I assumed that willbender was far back, so that Ryuoh was just within the barrier, thus willbender took no damage)

Ryuoh now lies unconscious (sp?), the mithril that once surrounded him now a pool of silvery liquid around his body.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2004)

Thomas glances back at Ryouh.

_Fights well. I'm sure the bleeding hearts will look after him. Not like I'm going anywhere near temperatures as high as that._

Thomas moves a short distance from the massive heat source and lines up the stationary elemental, pumping more rounds into it while it's immobile. A puff of mist is propelled from his nostrils as he fires.

_17_

[ooc: +5 to hit, 3d8+2 dmg, defense +6 (+8 vs. ranged attacks), cold resis 8]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 2, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> (The shield took 23 points of damage, and I assumed that willbender was far back, so that Ryuoh was just within the barrier, thus willbender took no damage)




*OoC:* Hmm... it's regenerating.   Sorry that I wasn't noting it, I forgot about it.

-----

"Why hasn't it fallen yet?" Kryptonite yells while typing.

Lucifer Hawk blasts the creature again (5d8, area, short range).

_What to do with the willbender... I suppose it'll just maintain position until somebody needs it..._

The willbender maintains its position (Force field, blocks 30, extendable, offensive, regenerating).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2004)

Joshua steps between the elemental and Ryuoh, and with no words, only pure animal rage, a fury he hates as he resort to it, tries to dig into the very heart of the creature with his claws.

_Why isn't anybody helping us? The teachers, the older students? Are they going to watch as we die?!_

OOC: 2 attacks +7, damage 1d3+1d4+9, defense +4, hp 20, regen 1


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 8, 2004)

Tamalyn: As she runs over to Ryuoh to aid him, she finds that the mithril surrounding him is still hot, and she can feel it's heat through the souls of her shoes "hmm, I know" She casts a spell, and is able to stabalize Ryuoh, healing 4 hp. (4 ep)

Kryptonite: Ignoring the elemental's stupor, Lucifer Hawk's static strikes true, doing an impressive 37 points of damage.

Ryuoh's breathing has become calm and even, though he is still unconscious.

J.K.: Both claws rend, you feel much earth fall to the ground where you attacked, dealing 31 points of damage total (attack rolls of 10 and 19)

Tetsuya: "Hopefully my last bit of energy can aid us while the elemental is weakened," and casts Air Shuriken again

Thomas: As have the others, your attack does appear to harm the elemental greatly, your attack doing 25 points of damage (attack roll of 22)

Lugh: After continued wrestling with the other power, the other mind appears to leave the creatures mind, saying in a feminine voice "Hmmm, I wasn't expecting interference, but that's o.k. I hope to see you and your friends again." The voice is young, not too much older than your new friends'. "However, I won't let you keep my toy, I was never a good sport." She cackles, and the laugh fades. You open your eyes to see the following:

Karuwashi: _Keep the rain going no matter what Kaji!_

A black vortex appears above the elemental, and the crystals that once surrounded the creature's body are sucked into it, strong winds carrying most of the elemental into it. iAnd in a clap of thunder, the vortex disapears, and what's left of the elemental is but a pile of earth, and a fragment of the elemental's core, a blue crystal with many crystal spikes coming out of it, almost shaped like a heart.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

Thomas drops down gracefully next to the pile of earth, and studies the crystal intently as he exchanges the partially empty magazine in his weapon for a full one inside his coat.

[ooc: what temperature does the elemental's heart show up as in Thomas' thermal vision?]

He carefully packs his MP5K away, and sits the briefcase down by his feet. Thomas' wings flex hard, then he disappears in an explosion of feathers, a wave of frigid cold washing over those nearby. By the time the feathers clear there are none lying about, and Thomas looks like a human again. He straightens his clothes and removes the partially empty magazine from his coat, starting to repack it with loose 9mm rounds he's carrying somewhere on his person.

"It appears we may have earned an item of power for ourselves. Kind of the disappearing elementel to leave us a gift," Thomas says emotionlessly, though he doesn't touch it, "Then again, it could be an explosive surprise for those of us assuming it has beneficial properties."

Thomas puts the reloaded magazine back into his coat, and picks up his briefcase, making his way out of the crater to go see what condition Ryouh is in.

_Just as I predicted, a bleeding heart saved him. Good for him I suppose._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 9, 2004)

_What a day... hopefully nothing else strange happens..._

"I don't think we should mess with the... remains." Kryptonite says, pulling out her gear. "Like you said, Thomas, we don't know what it'll do."

She commands the two machines to transfer themselves back into code format.  Once finished, she puts her laptop and gear away.

"Anybody have any idea what that was that made it disappear?"


----------



## Imerak (Jan 9, 2004)

"I have no clue," Tetsuya admits.  He tosses his airshuriken at the remains of the elemental carelessly.  He sits down, breathing heavily.  "Hope we don`t run into it again, though."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thomas, your thermal vision shows that for the most part it is cool, similar to the temperature around it, but there is a single point, about the size of a grain of sand, at it's center that has a far higher temperature.

Tamalyn will cast another healing spell, and this one successfully reawakens Ryuoh. Immediately, the mithril from the surrounding area rushes toward Ryuoh, quickly reforming the mithril body that had absorbed him. Once the body had been completely reformed, all the mithril begins to drain into one point somewhere in the creature's right arm, until all that is left is Ryuoh standing there, clutching a mithril ball in his right hand, looking exhausted.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2004)

"Welcome back Ryouh, you fought well," Thomas says, seeing Ryouh return to consciousness.

He turns back to Kryptonite.

"The object seems to be ground temperature, save for an area aproximately the size of a grain of sand in the centre, which is abnormally high," his sapphire blue eyes glance from person to person, assessing the total damage done by the elemental.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2004)

Lugh lets out a gasp of breath and then slowly gathers himself together.

"Someone else was controlling that elemental, a female a little older than you I think. Spoilsport that she is, she wouldn't let me keep my new crystal toy. "

Lugh looks at the crystal remains checking if he sees a magical aura.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 11, 2004)

Lugh: You can see a magical aura eminating from it, several different schools of magic showing through at the center point that Thomas described.

Ryuoh responds "Well, I tried. I wasn't expecting that elemental to use an attack like that. I'll have to take note of that the next time a fight such a creature." He pauses, noting the crystal in your hands "Hey, what did you find?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 12, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The object seems to be ground temperature, save for an area aproximately the size of a grain of sand in the centre, which is abnormally high,"




"So what does that mean?" Kryptonite asks. "Does that mean that it's dangerous, or something?"

She then takes a quick look around. "And... where'd everybody else go, anyway?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Someone else was controlling that elemental, a female a little older than you I think. Spoilsport that she is, she wouldn't let me keep my new crystal toy. "




Thomas looks to Lugh.

"Maybe you could elaborate for us, are you saying you gained control of the elemental and gave this woman you speak of reason to withdraw it from combat?" Thomas asks.



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "So what does that mean?" Kryptonite asks. "Does that mean that it's dangerous, or something?"




"From my personal experience I would compare it to explosives, but that is biased by my unfamiliarity with detailed workings of the arcane," Thomas replies, "What of you, elf? Anything you can enlighten us with about the crystal heart?



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "And... where'd everybody else go, anyway?"




"Those who aren't here were probably quick to leave the presence of this object. I can see reason for not trusting it, but I am without reason to scurry off with my tail between my legs," Thomas says, emotionless still.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC:The other party members are still there. sorry, it looks like you think the rest of your party is missing . 

Ryuoh "The other students and teachers left before the meteor hit. They were escorted by Chris back out of the forest. You know, I am sure you could get that checked out by one of the shops out in the city. Though I am sure one of the teachers could identify it, they may want to use it to their own means."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2004)

After a few long breaths, J.K. is able to calm himself. With a gentleness surprising in one of his kind and strenght, he sustains Ryuoh with one of his big paws, his steely claws disappeared from sight. 
"Are you injured, Ryuoh? Shouldn't we take you to the... Infimary?"
A sudden shudder runs down the best-boy's spine at the mention of that.
"I still wonder why the school staff lets something like this happen, though. A lot of students could have been hurt, or worse! Why had we to deal with this menace? And the girl that sent that being, what was she trying to do?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ryuoh, replying to J.K. "From what I can tell, for the most part the staff aren't even half as, strong, as any of us. However, I'm sure they helped Chris get the students to the school. Oh, and don't worry about me, I'll be fine." He pauses a moment, a serious look of foreboding on his face, but he shakes his head, ignoring the thought. "Generally, things like this are student problems, and generally because the staff, for the most part, can't handle it, they prefer to stay out of it. Some students like to volunteer to help those that can't defend themselves under such circumstances."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 14, 2004)

"As far as I can tell, that lump of crystal is intensely magical at the centre, it may be dangerous, there's to much overlapping magic for me to tell. And yes, some girl was fighting me for that things mind. She then said I couldn't keep the pretty crystal and left.   "

To Ryuoh 

"So things like this happen often here ? Well at least I won't be homesick. "


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ryuoh "Often, but not everyday, unless you are looking for it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Often, but not everyday, unless you are looking for it."




"Or unless it is looking for you," Thomas adds, and turns his blank expression back to Lugh, "Lugh, do you remember what this girl said exactly? Anything she said could give an insight into her motives or goals."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2004)

"No, nothing specific but she did say she'd like to play again. I hope the next game is a little more fun, or that I can keep what I win. I look forward to it. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "No, nothing specific but she did say she'd like to play again. I hope the next game is a little more fun, or that I can keep what I win. I look forward to it."




Thomas looks at Lugh a little longer, his eyes almost seeming to bore into the elf.

_Did he just say he wanted to encounter this person again? If we're unlucky she would have something personal against us now, so he could be going to see her work again whether he likes it or not. Bah, if he likes conflict it's no wonder he got kicked out of Santa's workshop._

"Well then, there will be another opportunity to investigate this matter, should we become involved in the next incident," Thomas says.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 18, 2004)

"A girl, you say?" Tetsuya wonders.  "Wonder if it`s someone at this school.  But what motive would she have?"  Hmmm...wait a minute...Ryouh, it looked like the elemental was focused on you.  So either it`s very simpleminded...or maybe it was targeting you."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2004)

"Could it have been that person we met earlier?" Kryptonite asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Could it have been that person we met earlier?"




"I wouldn't start pointing fingers until we had more evidence," Thomas replies.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2004)

> Thomas
> _"I wouldn't start pointing fingers until we had more evidence,"_




"I wasn't pointing fingers." Kryptonite says. "I was just asking.  We can't really rule anything out, we don't know enough about what's going on around here."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ryuoh: "I have friends in high places, and I generally can take care of myself. No, this might be an old friend from another school, but I'm not sure. Well, we shouldn't worry too much about it. Lets see if the other students and staff are all right."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Thomas nods, reaffirms his grip on his briefcase, and gets ready to follow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 21, 2004)

_Wow. I just escaped from a place where people tried to kill me to end up in a place where people will try to kill me regularly. Mom and oji-san gotta explain me something._

"So the staff allows students to carry weapons for self-defense?" Josh asks as he walks along with the others, still sustaining Ryuoh.
"and these students that volunteers to defend the others, are they a club or something? Can I join them?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "So the staff allows students to carry weapons for self-defense?"




"Lets pretend that I don't carry around an automatic weapon, because I think we can be safe in assuming the staff don't like it," Thomas says in his standard unemotional but German-accented tone.

_Hmph, now they have leverage against me if they so wished it. Maybe it would have been wiser to flee with the rest of the sheep at the first sign of trouble. Too late to change things now, best not linger upon it..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ryuoh, responding to J.K. "No, if only there were. Most, no wait, all, of the clubs that exist currently are self centered, only caring for their own dealings and business. Plus, from what I've heard, the clubs generally don't offer aid to anyone outside of their members unless they pay for it. Most of the students that do help others do it becuase they feel it's right. And ya, students are generally allowed to carry weapons, but as Thomas said, it is prefered that they are hidden. Some students are oblivious to some of the things that happen at our school, and for them to assume that there's a terrorist in school and that they don't do anything about it could get some unneeded attention."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 22, 2004)

> Thomas
> _"Lets pretend that I don't carry around an automatic weapon, because I think we can be safe in assuming the staff don't like it,"_




Kryptonite nods. "Understandable.  I wouldn't want people to know I was carrying around an automatic weapon... if I had one, that is."

_Though that is a creepy thought... and what was that whole thing with him earlier?  Hopefully he won't turn on us... though if he does, at least I have Lucifer Hawk and the Willbender..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ryuoh, leading you to the school, you notice that outside that clearing, barely any damage has occured. No one is outside of the school. Once the group makes it back to the exit out of which they left, you can see the young man that had aided the other students leave before the fight began.

He calls "Hey Ryuoh, I took care of my side, how did your's go?"
They give each other knowing glances, Ryuoh saying "I'll tell you about it later, but we did our part." Looking to each of you, he says "Oh, this is Chris."

Chris "Thanks for the help back there. I'm sure that the fight went well, all of you are back in one piece."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

_Grr, thats what I forgot, I left my spent brass at the crime scene. I have to go back and see if I can recover any._

Thomas turns to head back to where the conflict happened.

"I humbly request that you do not mention anything of my weapon and my... alteration in appearance," Thomas says quietly to Ryouh before heading back to where the fight happened. 

He spends a while investigating the scene and recovering any spent brass, and even starts to search through what remains the elemental left for any bullets he could get. After spending long enough there to be satisfied (or if he is disturbed by someone who wasn't part of the conflict) he'll brush himself off and calmly head back and try to find the others.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thomas, you are able to find 13 of the bullets you used on the elemental still in tact. The rest of the bullets are chipped or damaged beyond reuse. You feel confident that you were able to find  the remains of the bullets used.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2004)

While no-one is around, Thomas smiles sinisterly.

_That seems to be most of them, now I can dispose of them where they won't be found._

He opens his briefcase and puts the spent casings and bullets in there for the moment. A moment later he takes a deep breath and runs his hand over his face, effectively wiping the smile off it.

Using the knowledge imparted to him earlier he makes his way to the infamous out-door pool, and if there isn't anyone there monitoring the wildlife, he'll discard the handful of small metal objects into it from what he perceives as a safe distance away (about 6').

_Ha, won't see anybody going in there to retrieve them._

His sapphire-blue eyes glint coldly as he makes his way back to where he last saw the others, and if they aren't there he'll spend time searching for them.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 23, 2004)

In the center of the lilypad covered pool, a large willow grows out from the water. The occasional light flitters out from it, looking similar to a firefly. The mist is just as heavy here as it is at the entrance. The pool appears to be deserted of intelligent life.

You are able to find the others, still talking with Chris and Ryuoh.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ryuoh: "Well, looks like everyone's safe." He stops a moment to look at his watch "Hey, school's out for the day. You guys can go and get ready for school tommorrow. I'll see you later."

Chris nods to the door, and they both walk together into the building.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 27, 2004)

"Okay, cool," Tetsuya says casually.  "I'd better get home soon, or my uncle might get mad.  Seeya."  Tetsuya shrugs and starts to walk home.  

_So, how was your day?_ Ero asks, bemused.

_You know perfectly well how my day was._ Tetsuya responds curtly, knowing of their empathetic bond and the fact that Ero followed him around all day..

_Oh yeah.  Fine except for the fight with the giant crystal monster,_ Ero says mentally.  _You know, I'm surprised.  I didn't think you would try to fight that thing._

_I know, it doesn't sound like me,_ Tetsuya muses to his familiar.  _But you know...it's just like, everyone else was doing it, and I thought I could do it to._

_Ah, so it was peer pressure,_ Ero responds with an invisible smirk..


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 28, 2004)

"I suppose I'll head home, as well." Kryptonite says. "Everyone... I'll see you in the morning."

_What a day this has been.  So much to uncover... this place is so much stranger than home.  That thing was probably a lot more dangerous than it seemed... all of those people have some... unusual skills, that probably lessened the lethality of it all._

_Back to myself, though... I should probably scan the school's systems, see if there's anything interesting... see if there is anyone who would be capable of bringing forth something like that..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2004)

J.K. puts down his skateboard and looks ready to go, when he turns to the others: "Well... I live a couple miles to the south...does anyone happen to live on the way? we could go together..."
Well, he's somewhat looking, but he would like chatting a bit with some of his new 'friends'.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 30, 2004)

"I should find Arestis. So that I can escort her home. The school gave us accomadation a little to the south.  "


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 30, 2004)

Lugh: you find her in the cafeteria, now that school is out, and safety has been assured, the students have started to file out, going home after a somewhat interesting day for them.

"What happened? I only saw the oncoming storm, and was wisked away by the tall blond musician."

Everyone parts ways, going to their respective homes, minds resting, contemplating the days events, etc.

OOC: You guys can edit your characters, adding 300 exp. to your totals. Oh ya, who is going to carry the crystal? Right now it looks like either Thomas or Kryptonite.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 1, 2004)

Later that night, on the news for those who watch it, you see a minor story 

News Caster "Well, it looks like school has started once again, with the almost cliche' odd event happening on the freshmen's firt day. A minor storm appeared, and all damages have been taken care of. Now, onto other events..."

She continues on, like this sort of thing was old news, common. You can hear it in her voice.

And after a good night's sleep, alarm clocks buzzing (or sleeping past it), the first day of school for the entire school population has just begun.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

[ooc: If Kryptonite doesn't take it Thomas will, though he is loathe to touch it and will simply wrap it up in an old piece of clothing and shut it away in an empty draw or cupboard as far away from where he sleeps as possible.]



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Well... I live a couple miles to the south...does anyone happen to live on the way? we could go together..."




_Hmm... Sasquatch Junior seems to be a good individual, and he fights considerably well (mental note: avoid getting on wrong end of claws). Not only is it an opportunity to get to know him to a greater degree but it would likely make him feel better if I accomponied him to his residence. Whether my dorms are that way or not is irrelevant._

"I believe my dorms are that way, mayhaps I could accompony you if you would will it," Thomas says, his eyes cast into shadow by his long fringe, "I may be able keep up with your skateboard."

*   *   *   *   *

Later that evening Thomas smiles for a moment at the news report as he slides his briefcase under his bed. He gets up early the next morning, as per usual, and arrives punctually at his first class.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 1, 2004)

Lugh does not need to sleep so he arrives early, stopping on the way to make sure Aresits won't be late.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I believe my dorms are that way, mayhaps I could accompony you if you would will it," Thomas says, his eyes cast into shadow by his long fringe, "I may be able keep up with your skateboard."



Josh flashes a wide grin: "Are you really sure about it? Police patrols can't. Err... not that I ever had to run from them, that is... Well, let us go then. I hope tomorrow will be calmer. Cya!"
On the travel home he talks with Thomas about the courses he'd like to take, how was his impact with Japan, and what are his hobbies. If he 'warms up' a bit he'd like to ask him about his transformation before... but probably not. He'd be to awkward and he doesn't want to offend his new friend. They'll have time to speak about it.


			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> News Caster "Well, it looks like school has started once again, with the almost cliche' odd event happening on the freshmen's firt day. A minor storm appeared, and all damages have been taken care of. Now, onto other events..."



"A minor storm! A MINOR STORM!!! No mention of that huge crystal creature that nearly killed us! Bah, stupid TV reporters. No wonder mom left ages ago."


> And after a good night's sleep, alarm clocks buzzing (or sleeping past it), the first day of school for the entire school population has just begun.



J.K.'s predatory instincts wake him up immediately when the clock rings, so he prepares a quick (but massive) breakfast for oji-san and himself, and he's off to school right on time with his skateboard.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> On the travel home he talks with Thomas about the courses he'd like to take, how was his impact with Japan, and what are his hobbies.




Thomas nods, clearly listening intently but not showing any emotion as per usual. He talks about the subjects he's going to take, they have a clear police/investigation theme to them, but he doesn't elaborate as to why. He does smile for a short moment, what seems to be a genuine smile, when he talks about playing pool, but it quickly passes. If asked about his transformation he says its unimportant, and that in the end he's no different really from anyone else at the school (basically deflecting any attention and trying to redirect it elsewhere).


----------



## Imerak (Feb 1, 2004)

Tetsuya is awakened the next morning by his uncle's prodding.  With a moan, he swings his feet over the side of the bed and sits up.  "Don't turn sleepyhead on me now," Tetsuya's uncle Shiro warns.  "You were up at what?  Five thirty yesterday morning?"  Mumbling something about decks, Tetsuya gets up.

After getting ready for school, Tetsuya waves goodbye and heads to school.  On his way, Ero circles him, occasionally resting on lampposts or trees.  _So, first day of school._ Ero says aimlessly.  _What classes do you have, anyway?_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2004)

*OoC:* If Thomas was reluctant to take it, Kryptonite would take the crystal-thing.  She'd probably just stick it somewhere where it wouldn't be too obvious for a casual onlooker to spot.

Waking the next morning to the sound of a beeping alarm, Kryptonite leaps out of bed, fully clothed, her hair floating gently down around her shoulders as the sudden rush of adrenaline of being woken fades.

"Damn, I have to stop getting freaked out by things like that." She says, shaking her head. "It's only an alarm clock.  Not like it's going to kill me, or something..."

After a quick change of outfit, she gathers up her laptop (and the crystal, if she took it), and heads for her first class, taking her time, even if she appears late.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC: Blast, I forgot to mention this during the last post, oh well.

Yesterday you recieved your schedules, they were sent to you while you were at school.

Overall you have 6 subjects. On mondays and fridays you have three really long periods, 2 hours each. On tuesday through thursday you take 4 slightly shorter classes. Each of you have 4 required classes and 2 electives. the schedule goes like this:

monday: periods 1-3
tuesday: periods 1-4
wednesday: periods 5,6,1,2
thursday: periods 3-6
friday: periods 4-6

Coincidentally, each of you have your 4 required classes together, Language Arts I, World History, Biology I, and P.E. (OOC: Your other two classes are to be chosen by you. If many of you choose the same class, say a language class, then you have a chance of being put in the same class. This is important becuase you may come to interact with important npcs).

Period 1: World history
Period 2: P.E.
Period 3: Elective
Period 4: Biology I
Period 5: Elective
Period 6: Language Arts I

IC: Each of you arrive at the 1st period class. Class doesn't start for another 5 minutes.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC: Blast, I forgot to mention this during the last post, oh well.

Yesterday you recieved your schedules, they were sent to you while you were at school.

Overall you have 6 subjects. On mondays and fridays you have three really long periods, 2 hours each. On tuesday through thursday you take 4 slightly shorter classes. Each of you have 4 required classes and 2 electives. the schedule goes like this:

monday: periods 1-3
tuesday: periods 1-4
wednesday: periods 5,6,1,2
thursday: periods 3-6
friday: periods 4-6

Coincidentally, each of you have your 4 required classes together, Language Arts I, World History, Biology I, and P.E. (OOC: Your other two classes are to be chosen by you. If many of you choose the same class, say a language class, then you have a chance of being put in the same class. This is important becuase you may come to interact with important npcs).

Period 1: World history
Period 2: P.E.
Period 3: Elective
Period 4: Biology I
Period 5: Elective
Period 6: Language Arts I

IC: Each of you arrive at the 1st period class. Class doesn't start for another 5 minutes. It is tuesday, so you will have periods 1-4 today.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 2, 2004)

[ooc: Thomas' subjects:

Period 1: World history
Period 2: P.E.
Period 3: Chemistry I
Period 4: Biology I
Period 5: Philosophy I
Period 6: Language Arts I]

Thomas opens his briefcase slightly and glances inside to check he's got everything he needs. He shuts it a moment later, and turns his attention to whichever classmates are present, looking specifically for any of the individuals he fought alongside the day before.

_Hmm, history, generally I don't mind it, but like any subject it takes a good teacher to make it interesting. Wonder what the teacher's like..._


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC - What are the electives to be chosen from ?


----------



## Imerak (Feb 2, 2004)

Tetsuya's Schedule:

P.1:World History
P.2.E.
P.3:Computer Science I
P.4:Biology I
P.5:English I
P.6:Language Arts I

Tetsuya comes in fairly early, and sits behind Thomas.  "Morning," he says quietly.  He takes a slim brown binder from his bookbag and puts it on his desk, then sits back and waits for the teacher to arrive.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC: Well, generally anything a highschool freshmen can take. Philosophy I, as Thomas has chosen (thanks, I'll have to add that one to the list), Language classes, Extra math or science classes (Oh ya, you need 3 credits in math to graduate. Don't be in a hury to get them, you have another 4 years), music related classes like choir or band (keep in mind they will take a lot of time outside of school), business ed, home economics, Forensics (another class that will take some time after school) any classes that would qualify for you to take sociology or etc. Also, if you have suggestions, please make them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2004)

[ooc: Forensics eh? Thats a good one I'll edit it in. ]



			
				Imerak said:
			
		

> "Morning,"




Thomas nods in reply, then a thought comes into mind, and he turns to talk to Tetsuya.

"Is it just me, or does it seem that the school is going to ignore our deeds from yesterday?" he asks flatly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 5, 2004)

OOC: Arg, by forensics, I mean debate team. However, forensics (criminal science) will be available after a couple years.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 5, 2004)

(ooc: ah, i'll just switch him back to chem in that case)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 5, 2004)

> *J.K.'s Subjects:*
> Period 1: World history
> Period 2: P.E.
> Period 3: Chemistry I
> ...




Josh arrives, waving to his friends from the day before. He leaves his skateboard and cap in his locker, runs a paw on his mane to comb it a little, makes a sad face when he realizes the benches are barely going to fit him, and takes out of his schoolbag a large notebook and some really oversize coloured pencils.

When he sees Tom and Tetsuya, he walks to join them.


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Is it just me, or does it seem that the school is going to ignore our deeds from yesterday?" he asks flatly.



"It does indeed. The news talked only about a storm. Either its all to common for such things to happen, or they're keeping it under silence. I don't like it anyway."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2004)

Lugh's Day
Period 1: World history
Period 2: P.E.
Period 3: Debate Club
Period 4: Biology I
Period 5: Philosophy
Period 6: Language Arts I

Lugh walks into the class room, looks around nods to Thomas, JK and Tetsuya and takes a seat near by before scanning the room for Arestis, he then sits back and amuses himself by creating miniature illusionary carictures of people in the room.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 6, 2004)

*Kryptonite's Day*
Period 1: World history
Period 2: P.E.
Period 3: Computer Science I
Period 4: Biology I
Period 5: Philosophy I
Period 6: Language Arts I

_I can't believe they won't let me take a higher computer science course... given everything I've done in the past, you'd think they'd let me take something more challenging..._

Kryptonite wanders slowly through the halls, watching people go about their business.

_Strange... what happened yesterday seemed to have no effect on anyone..._

She heads for her first class, and joins the others already there.  The only object on her person, other than her attire, is a small black bag, the now slightly familiar shapes of her laptop and other computer-related gear making strange bulges in it.  She takes out her laptop and power cord, sets them on a desk, and hooks up the power cord.  She thumbs the laptop on, opening it, then takes a seat.

"History... this will be interesting." Kryptonite says, shaking her head. "Or not.  But physical education... that's going to hurt..." She flexes her fingers.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 6, 2004)

(Edited my above schedule to match more with others)

"P. E., huh?" Tetsuya says.  "Bet that'll be interesting here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 6, 2004)

Gnomeworks said:
			
		

> "History... this will be interesting." Kryptonite says, shaking her head. "Or not. But physical education... that's going to hurt..."




Thomas gives Kryptonite a small wave, upon hearing her voice nearby.

"We were just discussing the school's reaction, or lack thereof, to our assistance yesterday. Anything of interest happen to that large crystal?" he asks, his German accent sounding out of place in a Japanese school.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 8, 2004)

"Not that I noticed." Kryptonite says, shaking her head. "I didn't bring it with me today, figured it might be a bad idea to carry it around." She shrugs. "We can take a look at it later, if you want."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2004)

"Well, a closer examination would probably be in our best interests, so I guess that's acceptable," Thomas replies.

He slides a text book out of his briefcase, and places it carefully next to his other things on the desk.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 11, 2004)

Once everyone has taken their seat and gotten settled and the bell has rang, and an old man with grey hair steps through the door to the desk in front of the class. Most of the students quiet down immediately quiet down. He looks asian,  has tanned skin and dark brown eyes.

"Thank you class. My name is Mr. Obama. Hopefully today will be a good day for all of you. You get to see the school through new eyes, as the entire populas will be here. Today, I will be handing out text books, explaining the rules of my class, etc. Hopefully you are more mature than you were last year, but then again, such things would only normally be problems in America." He smirks at this momentarily, then stops when he sees a couple european students in his class. "Anyway" he says as he picks up a stack of papers to hand to each row, and they begin to pass them down "This year you will be learning about world history..." he goes off, talking about the course syllabus, etc. He passes out the class books, stating how homework will be done, etc. The class takes a long time, some of the students dosing off midway in his lecture on the importance of rules, etc, making more remarks about he poor disciplinary system in America. 

After what seems forever, and your bags/backpacks a bit heavier, the bell rings, announcing the start of second period class. The P.E. building is outside of the main building, and as you walk towards it, you can see a couple pairs of older students riding golf carts up and down the paved path. Once you make it to your 2nd period class, You are greated by a lean blond, blue eyed female wearing shorts, a white T-shirt, and a whistle, as she directs each of you and the other arriving students to the main indoor basketball court. When the class has finished filing in, you notice that it is quite large, about 300 strong.

"Good morning, my name is Ms. Johnson, one of the several P.E. teachers here at Detchitoyo. My class is probably a little different from any P.E. classes that you have had before. I hand over the distribution of students to my 10 class administrators, who handle what tasks I give them for the day. Today, you will all get acquainted with the girls that will be running your portion of the class for the rest of the year. Girls take it away."

A girl steps out in front of the class, with 9 others in her wake. As soon as Ms. Johnson entered her office on the side of the gymnasium, she spoke, with spite in her voice, and cruel intention. "Good day freshmen. My name is Nicole Dust, but you may call me Ms. Dust, ok? In addition to running this class, I also participate in the G.S.C., of which Ms. Johnson sponsers. So lets begin shall we. We need each of you to seperate into 10 even groups. The sooner you finish, the sooner I will continue."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 11, 2004)

Kryptonite listens intently at first to the old man, ignoring his references to the poor educational system in America.  However, after a few minutes, she opens up a web browser, and checks the various news sites for stations and newspapers in the area, looking for any indication of what happened yesterday.  Once finished with that, she does a quick search on information about crystals, trying to find something that would explain, at least partially, what the crystal they found from that elemental was.

-----



> Nicole Dust
> _"Good day freshmen. My name is Nicole Dust, but you may call me Ms. Dust, ok? In addition to running this class, I also participate in the G.S.C., of which Ms. Johnson sponsers. So lets begin shall we. We need each of you to seperate into 10 even groups. The sooner you finish, the sooner I will continue."_




Kryptonite quickly looks to her companions. "How many of us are there?  We should probably stick together, it'll be best that way... but we may have to find others to add to our number."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 11, 2004)

J.K. barely survives being bored to death during history lesson and tries not to get too annoyed when the teacher badmouths America, often looking towards Kryptonite to see if she reacts in any way. He's much more happy when finally the bell rings and they head for the basketball court. Well, he's happy until Ms. Dust speaks. Wondering what's wrong with her, Josh helps forming a group of about 30 students, trying to keep all his friends together.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 11, 2004)

Tetsuya sits through Mr. Obama's lecture, half-listening too him as he doodles on a pad of paper.  When class breaaks, he heads to the Gym feeling just a bit nervous.  He hangs around his friends, aiming to get into their group.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2004)

Thomas sits still during the history lesson, listening half-heartedly to the old man. He issues a faint sound similar 'hmph' as Mr. Obama bad mouths America's education system.

_Ah, listen to him ramble. Whining as though his opinion matters and people listen..._


*          *          *          *          *


Thomas shuffles along after the handful of people he knows.

_'GSC'? Wish I cared enough to know what it means. Sounds like 'Ms.Dust' doesn't like freshman, hehe, it would be satisfying to humiliate her in front of them. Hmm, that should keep me occupied a while._

"Ms.Dust will be a trying individual I predict," he mentions to the others, and adjusts his grip on his briefcase.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 13, 2004)

Kryptonite: your search yields little on the events that took place yesterday, and even less on your search on the crystal. From what you did find, it's called an elemental heart, generally left behind by powerful elementals from other plaines. Search on elementals reveals that they are extraplanar creatures composed of one 'general' element type, examples including fire, earth, crystal, water, air, ice, acid/ooze, magma, and more. More information on the crystal only yields scetchy rumors, such as it being the housing of the creatures soul, it being forgeable, it being able to grant wishes, etc.

The students seperate into their seperate circles, friends sticking with friends, etc. Aside from the normal looking students you can see 1 or 2 students stick out from each group. Some of them look wary, others a little over excited at this event.

Once each group has seperated, moving toward the outer edges of the gym, the 10 girls meet in a huddle, talking excitedly, pointing fingers at each group.

BOOM! The gym now silent, you can see that one of the 10 girls has her hands clapped together in front of her. With the students attention, several of them a little startled, the girls branch off, each moving to a seperate group. 

And interestingly enough, Nicole Dust is moving towards your group of students.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 13, 2004)

> Thomas
> _"Ms.Dust will be a trying individual I predict,"_




Kryptonite nods. "I agree.  She doesn't sound very friendly.  Also... later, after this class, I can tell you what I found online about that crystal... not much, but there are some interesting ideas..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "...later, after this class, I can tell you what I found online about that crystal..."




"Excellant, I assume I'll want something to take my mind off what's going to happen here," he replies, and looks blankly at Ms. Dust from under the shadows cast by his fringe.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2004)

*bump?* (can't let this one go without some resistance )


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 16, 2004)

Josh, hoping Thomas is wrong about Ms. Dust, remains in the front row, straightening himself, and welcomes her with a smile.

OOC: Festy I agree. This is a cool game and I really want to see what Zack still has to show us. Perhaps we should try to recruit someone to replace the players that disappeared.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 16, 2004)

-sorry, I hit reply instead of edit-


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 16, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> OOC: Festy I agree. This is a cool game and I really want to see what Zack still has to show us. Perhaps we should try to recruit someone to replace the players that disappeared.




*OoC:* I agree... this game is good, and it would be a shame to see it die.  If we recruited new people, they could be easily added at the moment, since there are so many in the class.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2004)

(ooc: Well, sounds like a plan. Now if only Zack were present we could get underway.)


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC: I apologize that my posting has slowed a bit, I hope to pick back up to the original pace shortly. Don't worry, this game shall not die! Hmm, I'm not sure what to do about the characters that have stopped posting. I think 2 have stopped, maybe three. This drops us down to 4 or 5. We could recruit for 1 extra person, it wouldn't hurt too much. 

Nicole, after clearing her throat, speaks out loud to her chose group "Well, looks like we have a couple winners here. Alright, get into 3 lines of ten, any extras will be handed over to the other groups." 

Once the students finish, she finds an extra 3 students (ooc: don't worry, not any of you) and tells them to find another group. "Well, since today's the first day, I'll let you off with uniform requirments. Yes, I realize you already have the P.E. uniforms, however, you have to be marked properly, so that I can identify you from the rest of the students. This will make competing with the other groups much easier. Now, for a good mark..." Putting her hand to her chin, she thinks a moment."Ah, I have it. Each of you will have a pink star on your left shoulder. Oh, and I don't want to hear any complaints, just make it happen. Talk to a friend or something that can do this if you can't. I'll leave you to stew for a bit, but I don't way to hear a word from any of you! Be right back loves." Smiling, she walks to the middle of the gym, the other girls, one by one, following and moving to the center.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC - I'm still here. You don't lose me that easily. 

Lugh sighs and then concentrates and a pink star appears on his left shoulder. He turns to his 'friends' and asks

"Why do we need to be marked ? We are what we are. "

(Cosmetic Form Change. I assume it can affect clothing since certain forms would be embarassing if not. )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Lugh sighs and then concentrates and a pink star appears on his left shoulder.




_Hmph, looks like he has it easy... I was hoping I didn't have to wear that stupid PE uniform... grrr, must be a way around it._



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Why do we need to be marked? We are what we are."




"As I understand it, as easy to identify as we may be, 'Glitter Dust' would prefer us to be branded like cattle so she can easily identify the students she 'owns'," Thomas says, and though emphasising a couple of words, still manages to get the response out without a sign of emotion, "Placing strange symbols on our clothing is the next best thing."


----------



## Imerak (Feb 17, 2004)

"All right, I guess I can help us out here."  Tetsuya digs through his pockets for a moment, then pulls out a Magic card.  "Brand, mark my friends!"  Red strands of light come out of the card and touch each of them(except for Lugh) on their left shoulder, leaving a pink star.  "Okay, that solves that.  I just have one question, though...why pink?"

ooc:Basically, it's a narrower Prestidigitation that allows me to erase the mark afterwards.  Costs me 1 AP.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2004)

> Thomas
> _"As I understand it, as easy to identify as we may be, 'Glitter Dust' would prefer us to be branded like cattle so she can easily identify the students she 'owns',"_




Kryptonite sighs, shaking her head. "I think you've got it... I don't like this at all.  I'm not someone who likes to be restrained, and it sounds like this one has some control issues."



> Tetsuya
> _"Okay, that solves that. I just have one question, though...why pink?"_




"I hate pink." Kryptonite says bluntly, crossing her arms across her chest. "It's probably some attempt to humilitate us, in some fashion.  That'd be my guess."


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 18, 2004)

After about ten minutes, Nicole and the others disperse, Nicole walking toward your group with a smirk on her face.

"Well, looks like I got my way, and you freshmen are stuck with your current marks." After looking around, collecting the disdain on the student's faces, says "I see I have a couple enthusiasts to the cause. Well, I'll enjoy this group more so than last years." She smirks, looking to your group. "Though, the markings are for your P.E. uniforms, not your normal dress. I hope your peers don't think you're gay or something..." She begins laughing at her joke, your peers dubious to their surroundings, some of them looking a little insulted by her comment.

"Well, you have the rest of the class to yourselves, tommorrow you need to report to me dressed, in your P.E. uniforms. Have a good day class."

After 10 minute's have passed, the bell rings, signifying the end of this class, and the soon begginning of another.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 18, 2004)

Lugh shrugs and the pink star vanishes.

_You will pay for this._


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 18, 2004)

Lugh shrugs and the pink star vanishes.

_You will pay for this._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2004)

Thomas looks at the pink star when it appears on his clothing.

_Hmm, not sure whether to thank Cardcaptor Tetsuya or cringe at having that ugly icon attached to me. Hopefully it's temporary nonetheless, I like this coat. Give him a positive sign anyway._

Thomas bows his head for a moment towards Tetsuya.



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Though, the markings are for your P.E. uniforms, not your normal dress. I hope your peers don't think you're gay or something..."




The cracking of knuckles is heard from Thomas' direction after this is said.

_Hmm, if she's so irritating I'm surprised noone has tried to do anything nasty to her yet... unless people have tried and failed. Mayhaps it would be wise to wait and gauge her ability before making any plans._



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Well, you have the rest of the class to yourselves, tommorrow you need to report to me dressed, in your P.E. uniforms. Have a good day class."
> 
> After 10 minute's have passed, the bell rings, signifying the end of this class, and the soon begginning of another.




"Kryptonite, now that there's a spare moment, care to share what you discovered?" he asks.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2004)

J.K. shrugs as Tetsuya makes the star appear on his left shoulder's fur, since he's wearing no shirt as usual.
"I see no problem with it. She'll just recognize us faster this way. And I like pink. Besides, that's really a cool way to get a dye. How long will it last, Tetsuya? 'Cause I could ask you to do it again, sometimes. Will it go away when I shower?"

Then, overhearing Thomas's question, he turns to Kryptonite, concern and curiosity on his furry face.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 18, 2004)

*Does the Double Post dance*


----------



## Imerak (Feb 18, 2004)

"Well, I can basically recall them at will."  Tetsuya concentrates, and the pink stars disappear.  "I guess I should mark our gym unifroms, huh?  So, I have Computer Science next.  What about you guys?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 19, 2004)

"Well, I didn't find much." Kryptonite says with a shrug. "Apparently, the crystal isn't unique... powerful elementals leave them behind.  They're known as 'elemental hearts', so they're not rare enough as to not be known.  There was some more info, too, though it was a little less believable... there were some theories that it houses the elemental's soul, that the stuff can be forged, that it can grant wishes... the typical stuff myth thing, I suppose."


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 19, 2004)

Your next period is similar to your first, though each of your teachers aren't quite so stubborn in their ways as Mr. Obama. Each of you have seperate teachers that describe each of their preferred class activities, rules, etc. The class flies quickly, ending as soon as it began, signifying lunch.

Some of your classmates look a little excited, making their way to the cafe' where each of you met the charming young goth. The freshmen, apparently already knowing the social order, as far as you can tell aren't trying to make their way upstairs, as if by instinct. Each of you finds the others without much difficulty.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 23, 2004)

**bump**


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 23, 2004)

Lugh looks around at his friends. 

"So, who wants to crash the party ? "


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 24, 2004)

> Lugh
> _"So, who wants to crash the party ? "_




"What do you mean by that?" Kryptonite asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2004)

"Its possibly a suggestion that we go upstairs, and cause trouble amoungst the older grades," Thomas says, holding his briefcase in his lap.

Notably, there is no food in front of him.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 25, 2004)

"Doesn't sound like a great idea to me," Tetsuya says, pulling out a sandwhich and eating it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 25, 2004)

Lugh shrugs

"Well, if you don't want to join the game I suppose its best you stay down here.But I'm going to see what's going on. So who wants to come with me ? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "So who wants to come with me ? "




_Best I get a look at how things operate upstairs, if we show no signs of stopping and making ourselves at home I estimate we shouldn't be troubled. With any luck Santa's little helper won't try to attract any attention with his smoke and mirrors._

"It could be a worthwhile venture, count me in," Thomas says flatly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 25, 2004)

J.K. stops devouring voraciously the biggest sandwich you ever saw, just to remark: "Do you really have to go looking for trouble, when trouble is not coming your way. As annoying as that goth girl could have been, do you have to go upstairs just to challenge her?"
Then, realising he's speaking as his mother, he adds: "Ok, I'm in, but we find Ryuoh, see if he's well, and come down. Agreed?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 25, 2004)

OOC: So, is the party heading upstairs?


----------



## Imerak (Feb 25, 2004)

"Er, you guys can go," Tetsuya says timidly.  "I'll just stay down here."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 26, 2004)

"I'll come with." Kryptonite says, shouldering her bag containing her laptop. "You might need some... support."



> JK
> _"Ok, I'm in, but we find Ryuoh, see if he's well, and come down. Agreed?"_




Kryptonite shrugs. "If we see him, that's fine.  Besides, do you really think that such an agreement would keep us from 'accidentally' finding that goth?" She asks, smiling at JK.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 26, 2004)

Leaving the rolling grass, the next level isn't that much different than the 1st level, and definately not as large. As you look around, you see that the students on this level aren't that much older than the freshmen downstairs. Looking around, you don't see anyone you recognize, namely Nicole, Rhyuo, Chris or 'the goth.' No one stands to step in your way on this level, let alone notice you, except for one person. A boy, very small for his age, dressed in red with brown hair and brown eyes, walks up to you, and speeks meekishly, 

"Hey, you new here too? I'm a freshmen, and was told that the freshmen were supposed to stay on the first floor. I think I saw you guys yesterday. Nobody up here is talking to me though. Oh, my name is Robby, what's yours?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 27, 2004)

Kryptonite regards the new-comer coldly, with an appraising eye.

"I am Kryptonite." She says.

She looks to the others. "None of the people we're looking for are here.  We might have to go higher to find them... and doing so could be risky, as we'd have to come back down through these levels to return to the one we're supposed to be in.  I'm all for continuing... but how do the rest of you feel about going higher?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 27, 2004)

Lew introduces himself to Robby
"I am Lew"

To Kryptonite
"A game is no fun without other players, lets go up and see what there is to see."


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 28, 2004)

Looking to Kryptonite, he says, "All life is equal." After pausing a moment, he says, "Well, I don't know if the next level up will be quite as hospitable as this one. I saw a couple tough looking students head up there from the first and second levels here. But hey, friends are always nice to have. Who's Ryuoh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "I'm all for continuing... but how do the rest of you feel about going higher?"




"I wish to see the heirachy for myself, I am content to follow," Thomas replies.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "A game is no fun without other players, lets go up and see what there is to see."




_Gah! If that rose-bush dweller is intending to play games and start a sht storm to rain on the upper grades' parade then I'll take that as a que to leave. I'm not getting dragged into his battles._



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "All life is equal."




_Hmph, I guess he's entitled to an opinion._



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Who's Ryuoh?"




"A student who's been here much longer than any of us," Thomas replies in his cold German voice.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 29, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Hey, you new here too? I'm a freshmen, and was told that the freshmen were supposed to stay on the first floor. I think I saw you guys yesterday. Nobody up here is talking to me though. Oh, my name is Robby, what's yours?"



"Hi Robby, I'm J.K." the beastboy introduces himself offering his huge paw to the little boy "What do you mean nobody's talking to you here? Are there really that many jerks in this school?"



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "None of the people we're looking for are here.  We might have to go higher to find them... and doing so could be risky, as we'd have to come back down through these levels to return to the one we're supposed to be in.  I'm all for continuing... but how do the rest of you feel about going higher?"



"If you must..." Josh sighs, preparing to go upstairs "Now why my mom never believes me when i tell her I'm the one that tries to keep others out of trouble?!"

OOC: Kalanyr: Lew??? wasn't it Lugh?


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 29, 2004)

OOC- Maybe. Hehe Yeah it was my mistake. I got confused and switched to a different spelling I'll use Lugh more consistantly now.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 29, 2004)

Robby says "Well, I'm not sure why they won't talk to me. I guess I do look a little young, and I guess they ignore me because of this. Oh well." He pauses a moment, "Uh, hey, do you mind if I hang out with you?"

OOC: So, is the party heading upstairs?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 29, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Robby says "Well, I'm not sure why they won't talk to me. I guess I do look a little young, and I guess they ignore me because of this. Oh well." He pauses a moment, "Uh, hey, do you mind if I hang out with you?"



"Not at all! Though I have to warn you: we are dangerous..."
He flashes his white teeth at Robby, in a snarl that soon becomes a friendly smile, and then he pats him on the shoulders with his trademark slam that threatens to send him spinning on the floor.
"Where are you from, Robby? That is not a japanese name. And what did you do to get locked in here?"



> OOC: So, is the party heading upstairs?



OOC: I guess so :rollseye:


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 1, 2004)

Lugh makes use of Telepathy to do a quick scan on a few random students to see if any of them have any unspoken opinion on our presence. Avoid using it on anyone with a magical aura.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 2, 2004)

Lugh, while probing minds, you are able to notice that some of the older students are staring at you and your group. _Freshmen, they should go back to the first level. Hopefully they don't come over and start anything..._ This appears to be the general concenses, and as you probe you can also hear other notions of wishing they had the strength to push they're lessers around. The students being probed are normal students, but those that aren't don't appear to care, for the most part.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 2, 2004)

_Mmmm, Interesting, just those too weak to make a stand here. Useless._

OOC: Guess up staits it is,


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 3, 2004)

Once you make it to the third floor, it looks similar in size to the second floor, but not very populated. As you look around, it looks like you've gotten the attention of a couple students. A tall, lean japanese student walks towards each of you, wearing loose white clothing, walking with a curved, large cane.
Now that he is in front of you, you can see his brown almond eyes and bowl haircut, his hair stopping short of his jaw.

Asking in a semi-polite, arogant voice "Are you lost?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 3, 2004)

Lugh responds in a similar tone.

"Technically yes, I'm well out of my time, but since I assume you mean in the spacial continuum as opposed to the temporal, no I'm perfectly aware of where I am, this _is_ the upper floors of the Detchitoyo High School eating area, no ? You wouldn't have seen Ryuoh would you ?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

Mentally, Thomas rolls his eyes.

_Well, Lugh is happy to use too many words to an arrogant 'elder'. I'd best try and clean up after him if possible._

Thomas waits to gauge the older student's reaction, and reply, to Lugh's introduction, then tries to improve relations somewhat.

"You have the look of a swordsman about you. An admirable profession," Thomas says, "I take it you practise with that? Rather than risk harming your colleagues with a bladed weapon."

_Hope that cools things a little._


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 3, 2004)

He smiles at Thomas' remark "Ah,you have a good eye, but you see..." He presses a switch on the top of cane, and the swords sheeth unlocks, showing a glint of metal beneath the wood "My weapon is real. I just practice with a kendo stick..." He pauses a moment, then appears to have remembered something "Ok, stop changing the subject. I know you all aren't Juniors, so what are you doing here?"

Replying to Lugh "What do you need to see him for? I doubt he would know any of you willingly..."

Overhearing the argument, several students turn around to watch with a morbid glint in their eyes, a couple of them walking towards your circle, standing behind the japanese student, each of them with similar looks about them, half of them carrying a similar cane, the others appearing to be weaponless. 

A couple more pipe up, with similar arrogant voices, asking "What are you doing here?" and "Why don't you go back downstairs with the other freshmen?" and such.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 3, 2004)

" We're here because we want to be. Do we need another reason ? Maybe written permission from your club ? I don't know why the other's are here, I'm here to see whats going on and find out why there's the strange division. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 3, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Replying to Lugh "What do you need to see him for? I doubt he would know any of you willingly..."



"It's a private matter, but thanks anyway for asking. Is he here?"


> A couple more pipe up, with similar arrogant voices, asking "What are you doing here?" and "Why don't you go back downstairs with the other freshmen?" and such.



J.K. straightens himself up to face them.
"We're not looking for trouble. We'd just like to talk with Ryuoh and then we'll go downstairs, if it isn't too much of a problem."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 4, 2004)

> JK
> _"We're not looking for trouble. We'd just like to talk with Ryuoh and then we'll go downstairs, if it isn't too much of a problem."_




"Of course," Kryptonite says off-handedly, "if trouble were to find us, then we'd be more than capable of dealing with it." She smiles slightly, and winks at the first junior who showed up.

_Subtlety should do the trick... if they don't get the hint, I guess Hawk will get some exercise today..._

"So, have any of you boys seen Ryuoh around?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 4, 2004)

The voices get louder, but after a minute, a familiar face pokes in through the crowd. 

Ryuoh "Uh, hey guys, how are you doing? I see you're getting accustomed to the school's castes." Once he begins talking, the others begin to disipate slowly, leaving you to speak with Ryuoh in peace, some of them grumbling things like "Stupid freshmen, they should know they don't belong anywhere near this level..." and similar comments.

Ryuoh "So, what bring's you up here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Ah,you have a good eye, but you see..." He presses a switch on the top of cane, and the swords sheeth unlocks, showing a glint of metal beneath the wood "My weapon is real. I just practice with a kendo stick..."




Thomas nods, then lifts his briefcase in front of his chest and gives it a pat, signifying its similar purpose.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> " We're here because we want to be. Do we need another reason ? Maybe written permission from your club ? I don't know why the other's are here, I'm here to see whats going on and find out why there's the strange division. "




_Hahaha! He's curious about social division!? Did his parent's keep him in a cage in their basement!? Surely there isn't that much to humans. Heh, anyway, what do the Americans say? "Duck and Cover"?_



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "We're not looking for trouble. We'd just like to talk with Ryuoh and then we'll go downstairs, if it isn't too much of a problem."






			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Of course," Kryptonite says off-handedly, "if trouble were to find us, then we'd be more than capable of dealing with it."




_Well, if the others intend to stick around I'm not about to leave them as well, they've proven themselves to be decent folk._



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Ryuoh "So, what bring's you up here?"




Thomas silently raises his arm and indicates Lugh.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ryuoh: "Hmmm, interesting. Well, you can get away with hanging out up here, not many students up here are strong enough to take you all on as a group, and a couple of them don't care. However, until you get to know more people and get stronger, I recomend that you don't go upstairs further. Not even I go up there, not unless I'm sent on an arrand." 

Downstairs, you can here speakers bing checked, and a blond standing in the center of the stage on the first floor. Ryuoh "Hey, looks like Christian is doing his usual beginning of the year concert. But you know, I was always curious about how he is able to avoid the mobs of rabid fangirls. He just says that he's good at being inconspicuous. Meh." He begins to trail off somewhat. "He hasn't released a new cd lately, I wonder if he will have a new song written for this occasion."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 7, 2004)

> Ryuoh
> _"Hmmm, interesting. Well, you can get away with hanging out up here, not many students up here are strong enough to take you all on as a group, and a couple of them don't care. However, until you get to know more people and get stronger, I recomend that you don't go upstairs further. Not even I go up there, not unless I'm sent on an arrand."_




Kryptonite's brow furrows slightly, though she says nothing.

_We'll get up there, at some point... we have to talk to the goth, and find out if she was tied to the elemental... and even if she isn't, if whoever caused it to show up is up there, we're going to pay her a visit, caste system or no caste system..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 8, 2004)

"Who is this Christian? a student that is also a singer? I'm afraid I never heard of him."
J.K. looks curiously downstairs.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 8, 2004)

Ryuoh: "Christian is a rockstar from Europe. He's popular in most countries, I assume, considering he sells his records in almost every nation. I can't really compare him to any Japanese bands. Hmmm, He plays a combination of modern orchestra heavy metel. You guys met him outside of the school after the fight with the elemental, remember? I had walked off with him afterward."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2004)

"I know of him, but I didn't actually realise that was him," Thomas says, looking down at Christian, "He is very popular."

_Hmph, I should be more observant. I listen to the guy's music after all..._

"Unless we have anything else to be attended to up here I'd suggest we return to the first floor," Thomas adds, "The disturbance we create doesn't benefit us much."


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 10, 2004)

From the stage, you can hear a classical piano seranade. Those familiar with his songs know that this was a recent hit single released about a month ago. Classical strings join in shortly after, guitar power chords lead the song into it's chorus, Christian singing out loud.

"Ah, good stuff. The only reason I listen to him is because he performs out here." Replying to Thomas' comment "Ya, doing stuff like that, you can recieve some unwanted attention. But hey, if you want to hang out, I can wait for you on the freshmen floor, and we can walk up here together."

Robby "Really? Cool!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2004)

"Thomas has a good idea." Kryptonite says, nodding. "We probably shouldn't hang around up here.  The longer we do, the more likely it is that we're going to run into trouble."

_Not that that would be a bad thing... but we need to pick the time and place, and everyone here has the home-turf advantage.  This isn't the time to start a fight._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 10, 2004)

Nodding at Ryuoh, J.K. plants his eyes on Lugh, to see if that deal is enough for him, hoping he wouldn't want to look for any more adventures upstairs.

"Oh, it's Chris singing this song? I heard it on the radio, but didn't know who it was by. I like it. What's the title?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 10, 2004)

Ryuoh "I think it's called 'Soul's Net.' Anyway, it was good to see you guys. Besides, you guys will probably make yourselves known soon enough, and you might gain some semblance of respect from the older students."

Robby "Ya, but not everything is just handed to someone." 

Ryuoh "You have a good point. Your wisdom belies your age."

Robby smiles, a blushing lightly from embaressment.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2004)

"Thanks for your time, Ryouh," Thomas says, and turns to go downstairs.

"Robby, feel free to join us if you feel like it," Thomas proposes quietly as he walks past, and pats Robby on the shoulder.

His hand is cold. Cold enough for Robby to notice.

_Wonder what he's got up _his_ sleeve. Hope he can be of use._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 12, 2004)

"It was nice to see you too, Ryuoh. Well, can we back to the café now? I'm getting hungry. Josh says, rubbing his rough tongue over his lips, flashing his huge teeth.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 12, 2004)

By the time each of you makes it downstairs, Christian has finished his first song, and has started his second. 

Robby "Hey, I heard that you guys and him over there helped stop that elemental. Was it fun?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Hey, I heard that you guys and him over there helped stop that elemental. Was it fun?"




_Heh, what should I say..._

"Depends on your definition of fun," Thomas replies.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 13, 2004)

Robby "Meh, just making conversation. So, did it leave anything behind?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 14, 2004)

"Why do you want to know?" Kryptonite asks, looking at Robby.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Why do you want to know?"




_That was a good move. She's cautious with the newcomer._

Thomas also looks at Robby, hoping to read his body language and compare it with what he says.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 14, 2004)

Robby's tone and stance change to that of confidence, over his previous shy nature. "Just curious, you don't need to bite my head off. It's just that, hmmm, never mind."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 16, 2004)

_So he does have a backbone excellent_

Lugh quickly checks for an aura of magic from Robby before asking 

"Are you interested in such things ? Or was the question just a random whim. The study of such things is a hobby of mine, so if you are a student of such things, I'd enjoy talking to you a bit more. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 16, 2004)

Josh scowls at Kryptonite and Thomas.
"Why are you being so inquisitive? He only asked a question." then turning to Robbie: "No, it wasn't fun. Someone could have got seriously injured. And I really want to find out who sent that thing after the students. It left behind only a sort of crystal, nothing useful. We only know it was a girl, 'cause she spoke with Lugh when he tried to control the elemental. Do you know anything about those creatures? Can you help us?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Josh scowls at Kryptonite and Thomas.
> "Why are you being so inquisitive? He only asked a question."




Thomas looks at Josh impassively from under his fringe, then clenches his briefcase's handle a bit harder.

_Hmph, enemies can come from anywhere. Does he consider it bad that we show caution towards someone we found lingering a floor up? I half expect Robby to be an older student's btch trying to spy on us."_



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "It left behind only a sort of crystal, nothing useful. We only know it was a girl, 'cause she spoke with Lugh when he tried to control the elemental. Do you know anything about those creatures? Can you help us?"




Thomas' grip on his briefcase becomes white-knuckle as Josh spills the beans.

"My apologies if Kryptonite came across as harsh, but some of us feel caution should be shown extra attention while we still do not know who our enemy is," Thomas says in his unemotive tone, making it nigh impossible to tell whether he meant what he said.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 16, 2004)

Robby "Ah, thank you, both of you. I was curious, because I represent one of several interested parties."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Ah, thank you, both of you. I was curious, because I represent one of several interested parties."




Thomas is quick in his reply.

"And what interested party do you represent in that case?" he asks, again paying careful attention to Robby's body language.

His trigger finger twitches.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 16, 2004)

J.K. likes to think the best of the people he mets. So when Robby asked that strange question, he thought that he was probably simply curious, and even if he wasn't, there was no harm in playing good cop to Kryptonite's bad cop. It's always come easy to him to seem not as smart as he is. People sees him and thinks he's some kind of animalistic retard, or at the very best a dumb jock. and it's easier to see how people really are when they think to be smarter than you.
Now that it looks like Robby had some reason to want to hang out with them, he sees no reason to drop his cards. He'll explain to Thomas and Krypto later.

"Really? There are people interested in what we did? Can they help us?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Really? There are people interested in what we did? Can they help us?"




Thomas sutbly takes a step out of Robby's view, then tries to meet Josh's gaze. He doesn't say anything or move his head, but his sapphire eyes seem to be looking for answers.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 16, 2004)

Robby "My organization has nothing to hide. I am a member of the Earth Friend club, a group of like minded students that want to protect the Earth and study it. Getting the chance to study a greater elemental's core does not occur often. On a side note, it is very strange that you mention a female controlling the elemental. We don't know of many female summoners powerful enough to bind an elemental that strong."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 17, 2004)

> JK
> _"Why are you being so inquisitive? He only asked a question."_




Kryptonite says nothing, only scowling slightly.

_Fool.  Of course I'm being inquisitive.  The question is - why is_ he _being so inquisitive?  Funny that you didn't question that... we have to watch ourselves._



> Thomas
> _"My apologies if Kryptonite came across as harsh, but some of us feel caution should be shown extra attention while we still do not know who our enemy is,"_




At this, Kryptonite only nods.

_Apologize for me, will he... well, I suppose it's for the best.  I should be concentrating on the events at hand, not on my thoughts.  We need to deal with this one, and find out why he's here..._



> Robby
> _"My organization has nothing to hide. I am a member of the Earth Friend club, a group of like minded students that want to protect the Earth and study it. Getting the chance to study a greater elemental's core does not occur often. On a side note, it is very strange that you mention a female controlling the elemental. We don't know of many female summoners powerful enough to bind an elemental that strong."_




"Hmm..." Kryptonite muses aloud. "Earth Friend club.  Interesting."

_I'll have to look into this club later on... if it really exists, there's going to be traces of it somewhere.  And I'll find out if it does what he says it does... there is a chance that this whole thing is a fake, and I'm not going to fall for it if it is.  Take no chances._

Kryptonite ponders for a small moment. "You say that you don't know of many female summoners... would you happen to know anything about the ones you're aware of?  Where they live, their activities, things of that nature?"

_Doesn't hurt to ask him about that... chances are that if someone sent him, they already know that we're looking for her... or him.  Whatever._


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 17, 2004)

Robby "Hmmm, the leader of the Earth Friend club is a summoner. However, he has had his elemental since he was young, and has trained and performed magic rites on it to bring it to it's current strength. He has only summoned and bound his one elemental though, and he occasionally summons other elementals and creatures from other planes. The leader of that all-girl witch club might be able to summon though. However, I don't 'keep tabs' on the activities of others."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2004)

Thomas' grip relaxes on his briefcase relaxes.

"It would appear you represent a group worth trusting somewhat. I wouldn't oppose having the leader of your club examine the crystal in that case," Thomas states simply.

_If I'm taking too great a risk I assume Kryptonite will put me back in place._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 19, 2004)

"Assuming we were there to watch over it." Kryptonite says as Thomas finishes. "I don't think we're done with the heart yet."

_Damn it, why is everyone so trusting?  If this one was sent by the girl who summoned that thing, told him what to tell us... it could be one giant trap._

_It might not turn out to be so.  But until I have proof, I'm not going to believe one word this kid says.  It's almost too coincidental..._


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2004)

Lugh smiles as he listens to the debate followed by the agreement, for those who look there's something a little unsettling about that smile, it just seems a little _off_.

_Please, Please be a trap, finding out who sent that thing will be far more interesting than listening to someone preach about the sanctity of this realm even as they trample all over it. _


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 21, 2004)

Robby "We appreciate your cooperation. I will get back to you tommorrow during lunch, and then we can talk about when we can meet. But this is assuming you will let us study it." Robby smiles, and begins to walk away. Christian on stage has started another song.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2004)

Thomas glances at Lugh, noting the slightly off smile.

_Heh, what's Santa's Little Helper got in his bag of goodies? Looks as though someone's gonna get coal this time round..._

He sits down where he was before they left for the upper floors, providing the spot hasn't been filled with one of Christian's fans.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 21, 2004)

"Hey," Tetsuya says nonchalantly as the others come back.  As he finishes his lunch, he asks "So, how did you guys fare?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 25, 2004)

Christian finishes his current song, announcing "Well. I will play one last song, and don't worry, I play here fairly often. This isn't my last performance."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "Hey," Tetsuya says nonchalantly as the others come back. As he finishes his lunch, he asks "So, how did you guys fare?"




"Found Ryouh, spoke with him briefly, returned with a student named Robby. Robby appears to be in the same grade as us. He also represents a group interested in looking at the elemental's remains," Thomas summarizes for him, and elaborates on anything Tetsuya wants to know more about.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2004)

J.K. listens to Chris' last song, leaves to get some sandwiches and returns to talk with his friends.
"So, what do you think of Robby? Is he telling the truth? By the way, Thomas, I noticed your look, I was only trying to get some more info from him before. I'm not that dumb. But often it doesn't hurt to make people think I'm not bright, either."


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 29, 2004)

Christian finishes his last song, saying "I will play again!" And he disappears in a puff of smoke. Most of the students applaud his concert, and you can hear several comment on his inunique exit. 

Currently, there is another 30 minutes of lunch left.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "So, what do you think of Robby? Is he telling the truth? By the way, Thomas, I noticed your look, I was only trying to get some more info from him before. I'm not that dumb. But often it doesn't hurt to make people think I'm not bright, either."




_Hmm, the furred one has a point._

"A wise path to take, JK. I was too quick with my skepticism, but I believe we have dealt with the situation adequately," Thomas replies.

_Hmm, could a barrel and receiver be crafted from that elemental's heart, and still have material to spare? Not the time to be thinking of such things... We must speak with the goth girl. I want to know how she is connected, if at all._

"Put simply, the elemental's heart is ours, and if clubs are going to get involved we need to insure its safety. It could be a bargaining chip of sorts, because of its many uses, or alternatively we could look into having it made into things for ourselves," Thomas says, "Also, I suspect the goth girl to be involved somehow. It would be in our best interests to keep her under observation when possible."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 30, 2004)

"We don't have proof she's involved, but ok, I'll take note of her smell when we meet her again." J.K. says, as it was a perfectly normal and urbane thing to do. Then he remembers it is not.
"I don't think I noticed her smell over that creature or its heart, and probably there shouldn't have been any. But if we meet her again, I'll be sure to know if we ever find an object she touched or kept with her. Believe me, my sense of smell is sharper than a bloodhound's. And smell usually tells me a lot about people, even if they usually don't like to be reminded of it." his face wrinkles in an embarassed smile, as he resumes wolfing down his sandwiches.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 1, 2004)

Kryptonite gives JK a slightly odd look, then shrugs.

"The heart could be used for that, I guess.  I didn't look for that sort of thing specifically, but I'm certain that, with Google, I could find anything.  I just need time."

"As for the goth... we have to find out where she is first.  I wonder if there's any kind of residue she left on the elemental when she summoned it?  Psychic energy, or something?  I don't know how we'd detect that sort of thing if it's there, but if it has a particular scent..." She winks at JK.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 2, 2004)

J.K., out of all of the complicated scents in the cafe', although the goth's is among them, it isn't emanating from the crystal.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: I thought Kryptonite left the heart at home, so please forgive me if this doesn't make sense. You tell me and I'll edit it out.

J.K. carefully inspects the crystal.
"No, I'm afraid I can't feel the goth girl's scent on it, though..." He looks around taking deep breaths. "She is definitely around here, somewhere. Should we look for her and face her?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2004)

"No need, its only something I suggest we be wary of," Thomas opens his briefcase an inch, and whips out his timetable, looking it over.

_Well, what can I expect next?_

He calmly slips the piece of paper back in, then shuts and locks the briefcase.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't think she has it with her...

"Maybe now isn't the right time for a confrontation." Kryptonite says slowly.

_As much as I'd like to... we can't, not here.  Later._

"Now that you know the scent, though, you should be able to find her again - right?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 9, 2004)

Because of J.K.'s scent strength, He could track her so long as there is open air. Tracking her through the school hallways will be a little more difficult, but possible.

OOC: I'm sorry for not having posted as much as I could have lately. Work has been keeping me busy, despite that I am currently enjoying my spring break. I hope to post more on a regular basis


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 11, 2004)

OOC: Wow. Alrighty then, I think it's time we tried to recruit another student to the party. I figure that, in game the party has another 20 minutes of lunch left, so , in the mean time, in real time, we could try to get another 1 or 2 new members. Sorry if this is a little sudden. I just got done looking over the party's actions, and people are dropping like flies. Don't worry, be strong.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 11, 2004)

"To be honest, I don't see why everyone suspects the goth," Tetsuya says, shrugging.  "I mean, sure she was nasty to us, but we really don't have any reason to think she summoned the elemental."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "To be honest, I don't see why everyone suspects the goth," Tetsuya says, shrugging. "I mean, sure she was nasty to us, but we really don't have any reason to think she summoned the elemental."




"She comes across as someone with a high standing of some sort. What I am saying is that while there appears to be no link, she seems to be worth suspecting from the impression she has left on me," Thomas replies.

[ooc: Fresh meat sounds good, inject a little vitality into the game.  ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 12, 2004)

OOC: Yay, new meatshi... I mean fellow players. 

IC: 

"She's the only other magic user we've encountered so far except for that aasimar who was around before, though that admittedly means nothing. It would hardly be surprising for there to be other magic users in this school. "


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 13, 2004)

OOC: Two of the recruits have posted their characters. One of them, Draconnyte was curious if he could tie his character's origins to Kryptonite. However, it's up to you Gnomeworks. The link to the recruitment page is right here if you want to see.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2004)

_That's everything we know on the issue... I'm going to get a drink._

Thomas suddenly gets up out of his seat, and silently walks over to a vending machine to get a drink.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 14, 2004)

"Hmm..." Tetsuya says, tapping his chin.  "If you ask me, these Earth Friend guys seem pretty suspicious to me.  I mean, nobody else really seemed to care that we got rid of the elemental, meanwhile they not only know but manage to bump into us and guess about the heart.  Not to mention that they _sound_ able to summon that kind of stuff."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 14, 2004)

As Thomas leaves the group, a pair of figures approach from the same direction, moving towards an empty seat further down the table.  The first is a tall, slender young man with bone-white hair falling down his back.  He is followed by a skeleton carrying a backpack and a lunch tray.

The teenager sits in the empty place before turning around to face his companion.  He takes the tray and starts eating his lunch while the skeleton watches silently over him.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 14, 2004)

Suddenly a voice sounds from above you. 

"Mother!"

A robot suddenly appears in the air above Kryptonite. He drops down and hugs Kryptonite. The robot is humanoid shaped and pitch black, you can see that he has some sort of weapon in place of his right arm.

"Oh mother I've been looking for you for months. I'm so glad I've finally found you."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 14, 2004)

Given the situation, Lugh does the only thing an anime character can and sweatdrops. 

"Admittedly I'm no expert on human biology but isn't she a bit young to be a mother ? Come to that aren't you a bit to constructed to have a mother ? "

Lugh then concentrates for a while (detecting magic) _ I wonder ]what kind of magic keeps you going, I've never seen anything like it before, wait a second its not magical what is that thing ?  _

Lugh's face takes on a shocked expression

"What manner of creature are you ?! "


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 14, 2004)

OOC: It would be great if we had sweat drop emoticons. Anyway, there is another 10 minutes of lunch left.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 14, 2004)

"Oh I'm sorry, I forgot to introduce myself."

The robot lets go of Kryptonite and faces the others.

"I'm Experimental Weapon Prototype 001, but you can call me P1. And Kryptonite is too my mother. She gave me my intelligence and saved me from those horrible mean bad people. So now she's my mother."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 14, 2004)

The pale young man has finished his lunch, and now leans back in his chair to watch the spectacle going on.  At P1's comment he grins slightly and looks at Kryptonite.

"His mother? My, that must have been painful."


----------



## Imerak (Apr 14, 2004)

"Er...hi," Tetsuya says to the new arrival, trying not to stare at the skeleton following him.  "I'm Tetsuya.  Who're you?

When the robot bursts through the roof, Tetsuya only sweatdrops.  "Er...Kryptonite-san?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 15, 2004)

Kryptonite's expression becomes one of mixed horror and confusion as the robot drops out of the sky and latches onto her.

"Um... okay." She says slowly. "This is news to me..."



> Lugh
> _"Admittedly I'm no expert on human biology but isn't she a bit young to be a mother? Come to that aren't you a bit to constructed to have a mother?"_




"Quite right, Lugh." Kryptonite says quickly. "You're a quick one, aren't you." She rolls her eyes.



> P1
> _"I'm Experimental Weapon Prototype 001, but you can call me P1. And Kryptonite is too my mother. She gave me my intelligence and saved me from those horrible mean bad people. So now she's my mother."_




"Hmm..." Kryptonite says to herself, thinking. "I recall something... I got into a system, it had some AI, and I toyed around with it a little, made it a little more interesting... whoever did the code really needed some coding classes, or something." She shrugs. "It's possible that my modifications made it think I'm it's mother... though how it recognizes me, I have no idea."



> Tetsuya
> _"Er...Kryptonite-san?"_




She simply shrugs. "I'm not too creeped out by it... I mean, maybe being called 'mother' is a bit much..." She looks to P1. "You can just call me Kryptonite, if it's alright with you." She looks back to Tetsuya. "But just think of how useful he'll be.  An Experimental Weapon Prototype... now, if we meet that goth girl, or the summoner, we'll definitely have an edge." She smiles.



> The teenager sits in the empty place before turning around to face his companion. He takes the tray and starts eating his lunch while the skeleton watches silently over him.




"Well, after being called 'mother'," Kryptonite says, smiling slightly, "I don't think that a kid walking around with a skeleton following him is too great a surprise, is it?" She looks to the pale boy. "So, who are you, and what's with the walking bones?" She indicates the skeleton.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 15, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Well, after being called 'mother'," Kryptonite says, smiling slightly, "I don't think that a kid walking around with a skeleton following him is too great a surprise, is it?" She looks to the pale boy. "So, who are you, and what's with the walking bones?" She indicates the skeleton.




He nods back in greetings to the new mother.

"No, it certainly doesn't seem that anything around here should be taken as unusual.  My name is Damien, and this is Skull.  He's harmless.  Brainless, but harmless."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 15, 2004)

> though how it recognizes me, I have no idea."




"Oh I didn't know what you looked like at first. So it wiped out the hit squad they sent after you. They had a picture of you and mentioned this school."



> "You can just call me Kryptonite, if it's alright with you."




"Alright mother, if you say so." (It's obvious that your not going to get out of being called mother quite that easily)

Then he looks at skull, "Hello Mr. Skull. Is he your mother?" He says indicating Damien.

OOC: If your not sure what my character sounds like, Imagine a little kid that is very excited to be meeting new people.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 15, 2004)

Lugh keeps does his best to keephis expression carefully neutral as Kryptonite insults him.  He then turns his attention to the necromancer and the skeleton.

_At least I understand what that is. Even if I don't like it. If humans were meant to hang around and be annoying for ever, they'd be ageless like we are. _


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 15, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Then he looks at skull, "Hello Mr. Skull. Is he your mother?" He says indicating Damien.




Damien cocks an eyebrow at P1, and then stage whispers back.

"Skull doesn't talk much.  No tongue.  But, no I'm not his mother, he's my grandfather, or at least what's left of him.  I'm not my own great-grandmother.  That would be a little bit too wierd I think."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2004)

Thomas returns with his drink, and sits down where he was before. He glances at the newcomers, then at Kryptonite, who appeared to be being harassed by one of them.

"Are these individuals also after the...?" he leaves the question unfinished, but its obvious to those who know what was left out.

_More unwanted attention? Urgh, that thing brings back memories._

Thomas looks at the skeleton out of the corner of his eye, and shudders slightly before returning his attention to any response he may get.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 16, 2004)

"No." Kryptonite says shortly in response to Thomas' question.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 16, 2004)

"Yeah, what mom said. I'm not after the, uhhh.... What am I not after?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 16, 2004)

"Don't worry about it, P1." Kryptonite says. "It's nothing of great importance."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 16, 2004)

Damien shakes his head.

"No, I am not here for the . . . either.  I was merely eating my lunch, here in the cafeteria.  Then Oedipus here showed up, and I couldn't help but remark."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 16, 2004)

"If you say so mom."



> Then Oedipus here showed up, and I couldn't help but remark."




"Who's Oedipus?" P1 turns to Thomas, "Are you Oedipus?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 16, 2004)

J.K. finally manages to swallow the rest of his sandwiches, after having risked suffocation many times due to laughing.

"Ok, this has been incredibly funny... but Krypto-chan, the government thinks you stole this robot, and now they're looking for you? And what does it means with 'wiped out'?"

He waves at Damien.
"I'm J.K. Nice to meet you and your... grandpa" The beast boy visibly doesn't feel at ease around the skeleton.

Then he takes a closer look at the robot: "P1, right? Mmm, do you have a father? Would you like one?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 16, 2004)

"Wiped out. You know, killed, eviscerated, shot into little bloody chunks, that sort of thing. But they deserved it, they were going to try and hurt mother."

He says it in his same childlike voice but all of a sudden you think you know why he's called a weapon.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 16, 2004)

Damien raises his eyebrow at the accuracy of his own statement, but simply shakes his head to clear it for a second.  He waves back at J.K.

"Nice to meet you also."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2004)

_Ha! The skeleton's master has a sense of humour. I shall cam him Szass Tam._

Thomas introduces himself, "I am Thomas. A pleasure to meet you, I'm sure."

Thomas has a German accent and his voice lacks emotion.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 17, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "Wiped out. You know, killed, eviscerated, shot into little bloody chunks, that sort of thing. But they deserved it, they were going to try and hurt mother."
> 
> He says it in his same childlike voice but all of a sudden you think you know why he's called a weapon.



J.K. suddenly freezes.
"W-what? You killed them?"
He turns his wide open eyes at Kryptonite.
"What did you do?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 17, 2004)

Lugh doesn't really seem at all concerned by the description of wiped out and just answers the question about Oedipus

"Oedipus was a Greek, he killed his father who was a King, and slept with his mother. I don't really see what the connection is either. Perhaps the magus would like to explain himself. "


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2004)

Damien shrugs and looks unconcerned.

"He's right about who Oedipus was.  He loved his mother, and hated his father.  If the military scientists were your fathers, and Kryptonite here is your mother, your actions seem to parrallel his, even if you seem a bit less emotional about it.  It's not very important, just a small joke."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 17, 2004)

> JK
> _"What did you do?"_




"What do you mean, what did I do?" Kryptonite asks. "I don't control his actions... what he did, he did on his own, and it's the same now.  As for the government hunting me down..." She shrugs. "I've had worse."



> Lugh
> _"Oedipus was a Greek, he killed his father who was a King, and slept with his mother. I don't really see what the connection is either. Perhaps the magus would like to explain himself. "_




"Hmm..." Kryptonite says as Lugh explains the Oedipus reference. "Well, that's... very interesting.  Let's just hope that P1 doesn't attempt to... *ahem* complete the parallelism..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 17, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "What do you mean, what did I do?" Kryptonite asks. "I don't control his actions... what he did, he did on his own, and it's the same now.  As for the government hunting me down..." She shrugs. "I've had worse."



"You messed with its controls, and it killed people! This thing must go back straight from where it came! It's not a toy!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 17, 2004)

> JK
> _"You messed with its controls, and it killed people! This thing must go back straight from where it came! It's not a toy!"_




"What?" Kryptonite says, standing up, her eyes narrowed. "All I did was give P1 free will... what he did with it was his own decision.  He killed because he wanted to protect me, for whatever reason."

"And even though I'm a little creeped out by this whole 'mother' thing, I'm not letting it go back to where it came from, not if there's a government behind it.  Governments have a tendency to be very nasty, and I don't doubt that they'd be more than willing to disassemble P1 if they thought he was a threat... and human or not, he is intelligent and posesses free will, and I won't let anyone destroy that."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 17, 2004)

"I'm never going back there! All they would do is remove my free will and make me a mindless killing machine. I'm staying right here with mother and there's nothing you can do about it. So there  ."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 17, 2004)

Lugh just bursts out laughing seeing the strange construct poke its tongue out after throwing a tantrum.

"I like your style. "


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2004)

Damien nods along with Kryptonite and P1

"Nobody can truly say what constitutes a sentient life form.  P1, If you believe yourself to be in control of and responsible for your actions, then you are as close to being sentient as you need to be.  Welcome to highschool."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 17, 2004)

J.K. stands up as well, towering over Kryptonite.
"WHAT? It's sentient, it has free will, it's in control of his actions so it's welcome and shouldn't be destroyed!? And the people it killed didn't have also the right not to be destroyed? Didn't they have friends, a family, a 'mother'? Governments tend to be very nasty?! So it's better to force our own decisions on everyone just because we feel like so?! Governments are made of people who only work for the common good, like my father... oh, go to hell!"
Everyone could notice his voice suddenly break when he mentioned his father, as if he was about to cry. He quickly gathers his stuff and runs out of the café.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 17, 2004)

"Oh, damn," Tetsuya says.  "I think we hit a sore spot.  It's a messy situation...I mean, if we send him back, they'll essentially kill him.  I don't believe in 'an eye for an eye' punishment, but it doesn't seem right to just accept it..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2004)

_The large one has left himself open to emotion, thus emphasizing the benefit of my way of life. Hmm, I had best try to... comfort... him. His claws will be needed in the future._

Again without warning Thomas abruptly stands and leaves, following JK. His expression never changes throughout.

"Both my parents worked for the government, you know. Neither of them are here to talk about it though. Police officers. I am under the impression I know how you feel," Thomas says to JK.

_Urgh, going to have to try._

The corners of Thomas' mouth twitch a few times, before finally creating a friendly smile.

_Hope its convincing enough._

"There are many different people who work for the government. My assumption is that P1 wiped out a black-ops unit, which would have been comprised of men without families. They lived and expected to die in that occupation. I doubt they were anything like your father," he says at length, painfully maintaining the smile.

_Bah! Enough!_

The smile disappears.

"Take your time. Come back when you feel better," and with that Thomas returns to the table.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2004)

Damien stands in stunned silence at J.K.'s outburst, and watches as he flees from the cafeteria.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 17, 2004)

"Well what was I supposed to do? Just sit back and let them kill mother because they work for 'Good People'. Would you let someone kill your mother just because the government told them to?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 17, 2004)

Lugh looks at Testsuya with a confused expression 

"What is wrong with an 'eye for an eye' justice ? Is that no longer how things are done here ? "


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 17, 2004)

Kryptonite's expression is blank as JK yells.  As he stomps off, she seats herself.



> Tetsuya
> _"Oh, damn," Tetsuya says. "I think we hit a sore spot. It's a messy situation...I mean, if we send him back, they'll essentially kill him. I don't believe in 'an eye for an eye' punishment, but it doesn't seem right to just accept it..."_




"Sometimes there is no right answer." Kryptonite says quietly. "He's here now, and even if we decided to send him back - which I am very much against - we wouldn't know where to send him."

She sighs. "Perhaps my comment about governments wasn't so wise... I have my reasons for having made it, but given how little we knew each other, I should have known that someone wouldn't like it."



> P1
> _"Well what was I supposed to do? Just sit back and let them kill mother because they work for 'Good People'. Would you let someone kill your mother just because the government told them to?"_




"Maybe there was a better way, though?" She says to the robot, half-stating and half-asking. "Perhaps you could've simply knocked them out, rather than outright killing them."



> Lugh
> _"What is wrong with an 'eye for an eye' justice? Is that no longer how things are done here?"_




"No, that's not how things are done anymore, Lugh." Kryptonite says quietly, no trace of sarcasm or mockery in her voice.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 17, 2004)

> "Maybe there was a better way, though?" She says to the robot, half-stating and half-asking. "Perhaps you could've simply knocked them out, rather than outright killing them."




"But if I did that they would have gone after you again, and I might not have been able to stop them a second time. Ensuring mother's safety is the first priority in all actions."

The last sentence was said in a different voice. As if he were repeating his hard-wired programming.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 20, 2004)

And with that, P1's comment echoing, the lunch bell rings, signifying the end of lunch, and the beginning of your third period classes.

J.K. and Thomas heading to Chemistry, Kryptonite heading to Computer Science 1 with P1, Lugh heading to Debate, and Damien to Anatomy/Physiology.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2004)

Damien rises from his seat and with a small wave to the group heads off.  He disposes of his tray and the debris from his meal and then gestures for Skull to follow him as he heads off for his class.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 20, 2004)

P1 takes a few AA batteries out of his mouth and drops them in the garbage. Then he follows Kryptonite to the Computers class.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 20, 2004)

Tetsuya stares at P1 and slowly follows him and Kryptonite to Computer Science.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 21, 2004)

"Thanks, Thomas, but please, leave me alone now, ok?"
J.K. escapes all company and takes a long walk outside of the school, for he needs some time to get to gripes to what happened inside himself, so he is a bit late for Chemistry class. He mutters some apologize and takes one of the free desks, possibly in the back rows.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 22, 2004)

Chemistry, similar to your other classes, passes by fast, taught by a young female teacher with blond hair and blue eyes, named Mrs. Scarplan. As far as you can tell, she is a total ditz, the other students commenting on how disapointing it will be to have a teacher of her 'caliber.' 

Computer Science 1 is lead by a tall japanese man with coke bottle glasses, which appear to constantly hide his eyes with a constant glare. "Good afternoon class. I'm Ronald Sonyusky, Troy Sonyusky's younger brother. If anyone here is interested, me and my brother run the Tech Inc. Club. Our club has members of all interests, so hopefully we can interest you." He looks to P1. "Hmmm, I hope so indeed." He pushes up his glasses, and with another glint in his glasses, continues with the introduction to the course.

Lugh's stay in Debate is almost no different. Once the class sits down for the bell, a young man, tall, brown hair, hazel eyes, steps to the front of the class. "Hey there, I'm Dan Hill. No, I'm not the teacher of the class, but I am one of his trusted aids. I run the class when he cannot. Don't worry, eventually you too will be able to miss school on a regular basis" tears tinkling in the corners of his eyes "so that you too may earn glory for our schoo!" And after the overdramatization, "Don't worry class, we will make you fine debaters indeed..."

Anatomy/Physiology is taught by a middle aged man with pink spiked hair, and chains connecting piercings from his nose to his eyebrows. Up until the bell rings, you can here blaring Static X tracks. He shuts them off once the bell rings. "Oi, uh didn think uhd get seo meny preppy's," speaking in an obviously fake Australian accent. After taking in the disdain of a good deal of the class "Ha, ha ha! Ah, I really got you guys there. No, but seriously, My name's Zeke Louise." Speaking in now well stuctured english. "Oh, that's right, not many of you know english." Switching to Japanese, "My name is Zeke Louise, I'm your Phys/Anat teacher. Hey, I see I've already got a fan of the subject," looking to Skull and Damien. "Nice specimen, must say he's pretty old from the decay. Grandfather maybe? I don't know, it doesn't matter, welcome, all of you."

Each of you finish your final period of the day, nice weather greeting you as you step outside of the air conditioned complex.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2004)

[ooc: Something amusing: As I write this post I'm listening to 'Bled for Days' by Static X. ]




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Thomas, but please, leave me alone now, ok?"




Thomas looks away for a moment, then abruptly turns and leaves.

_...Well, I tried... He'll probably be late with that kind of mood, I'll sit down the back._

He acknowledges JK's late arrival with a nod of greeting, but soon returns his thoughts to the class and its teacher.

_Argh! She's a bimbo! And a ditzy one at that! What am I supposed to learn from her? Hmph, she _somehow_ got this job. Mayhaps she'll make this class worthwhile with the same methods she used to get employed._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 22, 2004)

P1 sits down next to Kryptonite. There was another kid in the seat already but he suddenly decided to go sit elsewhere. It's really strange how oddly humans react when you point an energy cannon at them.

P1 wasn't overly skilled at computers but he managed anyway, his natural ability making up for what his training lacked. Eventually class ended and P1 follows Kryptonite outside.

"What do you think of the teachers recommendation to join the tech club? It sounds like it might be a good idea, I need to find a place where I can get parts and repairs done."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 23, 2004)

Lugh takes a seat near the front of debating class. If there are any actual debates Lugh will use his (non-illusion, non-mind-control) abilities to show off to the maximum.

Stepping outside the complex Lugh looks around to check where Arestis is and immediately heads to join her.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2004)

"I think we should keep low, P1." Kryptonite says.  She had found the programming class depressingly limited; she had been doing that sort of thing for as long as she could type.  She spent most of the class searching the net for information about the Canadians, and what the chances of them actually being able to hunt down P1 would be. 

"We should avoid the clubs... being involved in that sort of thing could only bring more attention to ourselves.  Remember the Canadians..."

She looks around for the others, ensuring that P1 stays nearby.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 23, 2004)

Damien nods along with the teacher's assesment, still stunned by the sight of an aging punk teacher.  However, once the lesson starts, he gets out a note book and starts paying attention to the class.

Later he steps out of the building and glances around at the schoolyard.  He waves for Skull to follow him as he takes a small stroll around the campus to stretch his legs and see what's there.  He nods to the kids from lunch as he passes by them.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 23, 2004)

J.K. spends most of the time lost in his thoughts, scribbling something about the lesson on his notebook, but his eyes often wandering at the window. When the bell rings he quickly gathers his stuff and runs outside, looking for Kryptonite and P1.

When finally he finds them, he lets out a deep sigh.
"I'm very sorry about before." he says to the girl "What happened to my father has got nothing to do with you. I... just got carried away. But I've thought a bit and I wanted to tell you just one thing. On purpose or not, you gave P1 what we might call life. Now he is like a child, and you are responsible of him. You are the one that has to teach him how to tell right from wrong. Now I dunno how difficult it will be. But should you need help, I'm right here. And you" he turns to the robot "You'd better obey your mother, or I'll show you how I chew on steel."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 23, 2004)

"A low profile. Right, I can do that."

P1 fades from sight as the cloak on his force field takes affect. His voice sounds out of thin air when he talks again.

"But I am going to need parts for repairs and such. I can plug into a household outlet to recharge myself but my body is made of some uncommon materials. I want to be able to fix myself if I get hurt."

P1 just watches when J.K. runs up and starts talking to Kryptonite.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2004)

> JK
> _"I'm very sorry about before.  What happened to my father has got nothing to do with you. I... just got carried away. But I've thought a bit and I wanted to tell you just one thing. On purpose or not, you gave P1 what we might call life. Now he is like a child, and you are responsible of him. You are the one that has to teach him how to tell right from wrong. Now I dunno how difficult it will be. But should you need help, I'm right here."_




Kryptonite nods slowly. "It's alright.  We sometimes get carried away about things that are close to us.  I understand."

"Yes, I did give P1 'life'.  As for teaching him about right and wrong... I can try, at least.  But I'll be the first to admit: as a hacker, my morals are a little... skewed.  So some help now and then would be nice."

"Though I wouldn't call yourself his 'father'." She says, smiling. "I doubt the child of a goth genius and beastboy would come out a killing machine."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

[ooc: I'm assuming P1's cloaking device is purely visual.]

Thomas follows JK out and stands by as he speaks with Kryptonite.

_Hmm, where's that robot..._

Thomas looks about for a moment before becoming fixated on a point in space. His sapphire eyes glitter strangely under his long fringe.

_Ah, its heat signature. It would appear it can become invisible. How quaint. Considering the way it treats Kryptonite I would find it quite odd if it actually wasn't nearby._


----------



## Imerak (Apr 23, 2004)

Tetsuya sits through the programming class quietly, seeming distracted.  If any tasks are asked of him, he performs them with a relative degree of aptitude.

After class, Tetsuya follows Kryptonite and P1 softly until they run into J. K.

"That's good," Tetsuya says to him, smiling.  "You know, the whole question of whether, say, P1 here is alive is actually quite complex... I have a feeling that in a couple years, we'll be hearing a lot more about these type of things, and people are going to have to make up their minds.  Me, I'm not sure if it's right to just create thinking beings, but I'm not going to take away anyone's mind, robot or human."


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 27, 2004)

Ryuoh spots your group from a distance, and joins in. "Hey, how was your first day?" For a moment, his eyes glint over to P1's position, and then they return to the rest of the group. "Make new friends?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Seeing an unknown person heading their way P1 moves between it and mom (Still invisible)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2004)

"It was alright." Kryptonite says. "No giant rock-things appearing out of nowhere, so better than yesterday."

"We also met a few new interesting people..." She indicates where she thinks P1 is. "For instance, this one... this is P1, a robot... it's alright, P1, you can show yourself.  Ryuoh is a friend."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 28, 2004)

P1 reappears in front of Kryptonite and holds out his good hand to Ryuoh.

"Hello Mr. Mother's Friend."


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 29, 2004)

"Interesting. Hey, if your friend needs any technical help, just ask. I'm experienced in such things, as you saw from yesterdays fight."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 29, 2004)

P1 looks horrified at the mention of the fight (It really is amazing what kind of facial expressions you can see on a rogue warbot). He starts fretting over Kryptonite like an old mother hen.

"Mother got in a fight yesterday! Oh no, how horrible. Are you alright? Did anyone hurt you? Have you alerted the authorities? If only I'd gotten here a little sooner this wouldn't have happened. Don't worry mother I'll never let anyone hurt you ever again."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 29, 2004)

"Kryptonite is fine. Her creations were considerably effective in their respective offensive and defensive roles, allowing her to remain unharmed throughout. She is quite capable of defending herself," Thomas says flatly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ryuoh: "That, and if it wasn't for her, I don't think I would've come out of that as well as I did."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2004)

"Thank you, Thomas." Kryptonite says, nodding.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 1, 2004)

"Wait a minute, her creations? You mean I'm not an only child? When do I get to meet my brothers and sisters?"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

OOC - Since its been a week since I've posted I'm just going to assume Lugh met Arestis and then moved over to join the others. If not Zack lemme know and I'll edit this. 

Lugh wanders up the group and stands in at the back and listens trying to catch up on what's going on.

To those watching closely his face and bodyshape seem to become more average, to blend in more with the crowd.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 3, 2004)

OOC: Don't worry about it, last week was pretty slow.

Ryuoh "Well, it's good to see everyone in one piece, I'll see you guys tommorow at school."

With that, he takes his silver ball from his necklace, crushes it, and is once again surrounded by his liquid mithril golem. It's two front arms converge to form a single large drill, and it dives into the ground, disappearing from sight.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 4, 2004)

"Well, it's gonna take me some time to get used to this school." J.K. says looking at the hole where Ryuoh just disappeared.
"I'd call it a day. Anyone going home my way? Thomas?" he asks as he puts down his skateboard.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Lugh shrugs

"I believe Arestis and I, live in that direction, would you object to our company ? It feels strange to me being an outsider and I suppose you must have a better understanding of how to deal with that than I would. "


_It is always well to make friends, especially someone with muscle. Perhaps I can learn a little more about how things have changed in a millenia. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 4, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "I'd call it a day. Anyone going home my way? Thomas?" he asks as he puts down his skateboard.




Thomas nods, and falls in step beside J.K.'s skateboard.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "I believe Arestis and I, live in that direction, would you object to our company ? It feels strange to me being an outsider and I suppose you must have a better understanding of how to deal with that than I would. "




"I cannot think of any reasons to disagree with your presence," Thomas says, "Sounds like you would appreciate something explained."

_I wonder how much Damien knows of the dark arts... How much would an elf know? They're usually tied in with magic. Hmm... irrelevant anyway. The crystal heart is my biggest concern of late._

As he leaves Thomas raises a hand in farewell to those who aren't walking the same way.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 4, 2004)

And so, the first day of school has ended.

Unless any of you want to do something, I'll assume everyone went home for the night.

*Beep-Beep-Beep*
Another day of school begins. Traffic is light, in the morning anyway.


----------



## Imerak (May 4, 2004)

Tetsuya blinks as Ryouh exits.  "Show off," he says lightly.

After waiting around for a while and saying goodbye to his friends, Tetsuya gets picked up and driven home.  The night and early morning pass as expected, and he arrives at school somewhat early the next morning.  "Hmm...what do I have first...history again.


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2004)

Damien rose out of bed to the noise of his alarm.

"Wednesday. . .", he muttered to himself, shaking his head to clear the morning fog.  In a daze he stumbled around his room getting all his stuff ready for the day.  He went for his shower and then dragged a comb through his still damp hair before heading out the door, Skull in tow.

Once he reached the end of the street, he turned back to observe the skeleton following him.  Sighing a little, he pulled out a small rag and gave a small polish to Skull's skull where he'd somehow managed to get a streak of dirt.

"C'mon slowpoke, we're going to be late."

Then he resumed his trip to school, reaching his first class a few minutes early.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 4, 2004)

Kryptonite doesn't get a wake up call from her alarm clock. Instead she gets it in the form of an annoyingly cheerful childish voice.

"Motheeeerrrrrrrr. It's time to get uuuuppppp. I made breakfast for you."

Then she is further awakened by the sound of a fire alarm going off.

P1 had followed Kryptonite home after school. He had spent the rest of the day exploring the house and checking out the neighborhood while invisible. Finally he had plugged himself into a socket in the hallway and went to sleep.

Now he is in the kitchen thouroughly dousing the bakon and eggs that had caught on fire. Obviously cooking was not one of the strange android's skills. He gives Kryptonite a sheepish grin when she comes in.

"Uuummm, do you want some cereal?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2004)

"Tired..." Kryptonite moans quietly as she sits up on the bed.  She sits on the bed for a few minutes, gathering her thoughts.  Her dreams were always vivid, and sometimes they were dreams of the government finally finding her, taking her to prison... last night, though, it was not just that: it was also the Canadians, disassembling the robot that had followed her home before her eyes.

"Cereal would be fine." She says as she wanders into the kitchen, her eyes still half-closed from sleep. "And some coffee... can you do that without burning it?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 5, 2004)

"Well there's only one way to find out."

With that P1 busies himself in the kitchen again. Pouring a bowl of cereal and milk with ridiculous care and attention before turning on the coffee pot. Thankfully he has more luck this time and the coffee is served unburnt.

"So are we going to go to school again today? I read about schools before but I'd never actually been in one before. It's so weird seeing so many different people in one place. But your friends are pretty nice."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Lugh turns up to school early and does some investigation of the various clubs, looking for one that sounds interesting.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2004)

Thomas lies in bed and stares at the ceiling for half of the night. Nightmares had woken him again. Sleep wasn't exactly something he liked anyway.

_What is Japanese television like at two in the morning?_

His thumb changes the channels at a steady rythm, but he wasn't looking for anything. Right now his mind ticked over on the matter of who was behind the elemental incident. No leads, the only clue was the elemental's master's gender. A female, deceptive creatures that they were. Apparently there were two people who could summon such a creature, and one was ruled out because he was male. Which left the goth-ish senior as the prime suspect.

_Unless it was from someone not enrolled here..._

The one thing which could pin the goth was not present: a motive.

_What did she hope to achieve with that elemental? Is there anyone I do not know of who can summon elementals? I hate unanswered questions..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 6, 2004)

As P1 busies itself in the kitchen, Kryptonite goes to her room and retrives the crystal.  She brings it to the table, and sets it there, watching it as she sips her coffee.

"Yes, we're going to go to school today." Kryptonite says between sips. "It's a requirement."

"S'good." She says.  Coffee never seemed to lose its awakening effect on her... no matter how many cups she had, each time was like the first, the caffiene jumpstarting her - but never to the jumpiness she saw others exhibit.

Draining the mug, she sets it on the table with a slam.  She looks at the cereal, and ponders it for a moment.

_When was the last time I had breakfast?  A week?  A month?  A year?_

Gradually, her gaze turns back to the crystal.

_What are we going to do with this thing?  Thomas mentioned something about using it... I wonder what it would take to replicate this material with my laptop..._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 6, 2004)

After making breakfast P1 starts trying to clean up the mess he made. He obviously has no idea what he's doing but after a bit of trial and error he is able to clean up with a minimum of collateral damage. When he finishes up he goes over to the table to look at the crystal Kryptonite brought over.

"That's pretty, what is it?"


----------



## Zack2216 (May 6, 2004)

Japanese television in the mornings is interesting, morning talk shows and japanese game show reruns abound, with the occasional early morning kiddy cartoon, such as japanese dubbed looney toons and such.

Lugh, your search on school clubs leads you to the school website, an interesting bit of technology that is easy to navigate with the mouse after having some direction. Official, school supported clubs include Girl's Social Club, Nature's Friends, Tech Club, Kendo Club, High Mage's Council, Witches Circle, Karate Club, Magical Beast Raisers Club, and Otoku Club.

There is a note, the clubs listed are older, previously established clubs. New ones may be established.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

Lugh will check what the requirements for the Nature's Friend and High Mage's Council clubs are if its listed, if not he'll take a look at the descriptions and who to see about joining.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Thomas arrives at school bright and early, though he is as stone-faced as usual, bearing nothing but the neutral expression he always does.

_Best to check a list of the clubs, may help determine suspects..._

Lugh hears Thomas' greeting from over his shoulder.

_How conveniant, the fairy came out from under his rose bush early today. Mayhaps he can shed some light on these clubs._

"The early bird catches the worm, yes?" the german accent says from behind him, "At a glance, which of those do you think would be capable of summoning an elemental?"

Thomas flexes his grip on the briefcase in his hand. It was almost an extension of his arm.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

Lugh shrugs

"I don't need to sleep, I don't actually really understand the need for it humans have, but Arestis seems to require it. It eventually gets borings pacing around or thinking. " _ Or doing other things but you don't need to know about those _ "So I decided to make use of the time I had. Learning to use a mouse was _amusing_. And this thing called a screen is quiet interesting. I suppose making the image without magic is one of those technology things of yours. Well from what I've seen of it so far I'd guess maybe the Tech Club, since it seems Technology can duplicate some magic, the Nature's Friends club, which we already know about, the Witches Circle, maybe the Magical Beast Raisers, maybe the Otaku Club, since I am unsure of exactly what a 'House' Club is.  And in my time I would also suspect the high mage's council. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

"That means that two thirds of the established guilds are possible suspects," Thomas says as he reads over Lugh's shoulder, "And that is suggesting that the culprit can be found within school grounds, and that they're not an independant summoner."

He appears to think for a moment.

_The tech club, how insightful of him. I should give him more credit... but I probably won't._

"It may be best to start any investigation with the Witches' Circle. Though that Nature Friends' lackey may not have been trustworthy, it is the only lead we have," Thomas states flatly.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

"Yes, I agree, the Witch's Circle seems like a good place to start considering that our primary suspect seems to be a Witch. Tell me something , from your transformation during our fight with the Elemental, it seems you have the blood of a creature not of this world in you, how do you deal with it? Being so different to those around you ?"

_Probably better if I don't say *superior* to *most* of those around you, heh_


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 6, 2004)

J.K. arrives as usual flying on his skateboard, and lands after an amazing somersault right behind Lugh and Thomas.
"Hi guys! What are you doing?" He looks at the monitor over their shoulders. "Checking the clubs? Found anything interesting?"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

Lugh looks up at J.K's entrance 

"Nothing that would interest you I think unless you're secretly a magician,magical being, beast trainier, weapon master, martial arts master or a  "house".Would someone please tell me WHY there is a club for houses I cannot understand it ? Did they do the translation magic wrong? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Tell me something , from your transformation during our fight with the Elemental, it seems you have the blood of a creature not of this world in you, how do you deal with it? Being so different to those around you ?"




_Observant, but then again it isn't too hard to tell. He's too unpredictable to divulge much about myself to him. Hmm, best to be vague in answering._

"I put in a little effort to fit in, and most people's sheer ignorance does the rest of the work for me. Once you cross the threshold into normal looking, the sheep assume you to be mundane, one of them, and pay you no mind," Thomas says.

Though his expression never changes, there is a chilling edge in his voice, and the temperature in the room drops a couple of degrees.

_Got a little carried away there... doesn't matter, there's noone else-_




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> J.K. arrives as usual flying on his skateboard, and lands after an amazing somersault right behind Lugh and Thomas.




The temperature rises a couple of degrees as Thomas releases his influence upon it.




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Hi guys! What are you doing?" He looks at the monitor over their shoulders. "Checking the clubs? Found anything interesting?"




"It's in our best interests to start any investigation into the elemental incident with the Witches' Circle, from what Lugh and I have determined thus far," he replies.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Would someone please tell me WHY there is a club for houses I cannot understand it ? Did they do the translation magic wrong? "




"I'm sure we'll find out during the process of the investigation," Thomas suggests.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

Lugh nods at Thomas's comments from before JK's arrival 

_Impressive, he can manipulate at least the ambient temperature at will it seems. But his control seems tos slip abit with his emotions, not that I should be criticising anyone on that.  _

"Then things have changed little in that respect, that is well for me to know, thank you. "



> "I'm sure we'll find out during the process of the investigation,"






"Yes, I suppose so. So it means "house" to you too ? Puzzling. "


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

Lugh suddenly has a flash of insight about some things he's remembered, he checks the website to see if there's a photo of the Witch's Circle, and then compares the founding date of the High Mages Council to the Witch's Circle.  


Lugh concentrates and his thoughts transfer as concepts into Thomas's mind.
_Goth- Rejected - Mages - Formed - Witch's Circle - QUESTION (Ending) Elemental - Display - Superiority - Chance - Revenge - QUESTION (Ending) (Feeling of non-worry) - Negation - Reading - Deep - Exlusion to - Surface - Ideas (Ending) Read - (Image of Thomas) - Reply - Exlusive - (Feeling of Ease) - Comparison - Sending (Ending) (Image of Thomas) - Displayed - Power - (My) - Turn (Ending) (Final Ending) _


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Yes, I suppose so. So it means "house" to you too ? Puzzling. "




"Japanese isn't my native language," Thomas explains.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Lugh concentrates and his thoughts transfer as concepts into Thomas's mind.
> Goth- Rejected - Mages - Formed - Witch's Circle - QUESTION (Ending) Elemental - Display - Superiority - Chance - Revenge - QUESTION (Ending) (Feeling of non-worry) - Negation - Reading - Deep - Exlusion to - Surface - Ideas (Ending) Read - (Image of Thomas) - Reply - Exlusive - (Feeling of Ease) - Comparison - Sending (Ending) (Image of Thomas) - Displayed - Power - (My) - Turn (Ending) (Final Ending)




_Hmm, very well, as long as you keep your access to my thoughts restricted... Give me a moment to process this... Yes, yes it makes sense. A motive, perfect. Its all hypothetical at this point, but we'll get our chance during a lunch break or the like._

Thomas turns to JK.

"Anything of interest happen between our meetings?" he asks.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 6, 2004)

"Not really. But the Otaku club is not about houses, it's a club of anime and manga fans. Tetsuya would love it, I guess. Do you need me to investigate about something? Maybe the nature's friends? Also, where would we find out about the new clubs that could have been founded?"
He casually scratches his left shoulder, where he painted a bright pink star with dye.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

"Ah thank you for that J.K. Now I understand.  If you and P1 could investigate the Nature Friends I think that would make sense. "

_ Yes, this should give me some time to look into the Goth without them around, I think they'd probably only get in the way, of talking. _


----------



## Imerak (May 6, 2004)

"Hey guys," Tetsuya says, walking up to the three of them.  "Thought I'd find you somewhere around here.  What are you looking at?


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2004)

> P1
> _"That's pretty, what is it?"_




"Just what it looks like." Kryptonite says distractedly. "A crystal."

She grabs her laptop, which she had set on the table last night, and it's case.  Shoving the crystal in, she turns to P1.

"We should get going... the others are probably already at school, and I don't want to miss the conversation."

-----

After a small amount of time and ensuring that P1 stays safely near her, she arrives at the school.  Sighting the others, she moves toward them.

"Have we found out anything yet?" She asks, looking around at the group. "By the way, I have the heart on me.  Thomas, if there's room, I think it'll work better in your briefcase... it's a little bulky for me to have in my laptop case."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "Hey guys," Tetsuya says, walking up to the three of them. "Thought I'd find you somewhere around here. What are you looking at?




"Determining which of the established clubs is worth investigating in relation to the elemental incident," Thomas replies.

Upon seeing the pink star on J.K.'s shoulder Thomas nods.

"PE... I am inclined to make a nasty comment about our PE supervisor," he says.

_PE... curse that obnoxious btch and her pink stars. How about a blood-ringed bullet hole? That would look nice on her._




			
				Kryptonite said:
			
		

> "Have we found out anything yet?" She asks, looking around at the group. "By the way, I have the heart on me. Thomas, if there's room, I think it'll work better in your briefcase... it's a little bulky for me to have in my laptop case."




Thomas nods as he places his briefcase up beside the computer Lugh is using.

"We are taking a look at the established clubs, trying to determine which are likely suspects for the elemental incident," he replies.

Thomas looks around, and his eyes glitter strangely. He is looking for heat signatures, the presence of anyone other than members of the party nearby. Satisfied, he pops open the briefcase, revealing a few notebooks sitting atop of an MP5K, rigged to fire while in the briefcase if required. He quickly accepts the crystal, and fits it in alongside. Thomas shuts and locks the briefcase, then resumes his iron grip upon it.

"I am looking to buy a small backpack in the near future. To keep text books in," he says flatly, but trying to make conversation. 

There was less space in the briefcase than there appeared to be, but the crystal managed to fit in.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 8, 2004)

The High Mages Council was founded the 2nd year of the schools opening, in 1980. OOC: (I'm not sure if I mentioned this, the current year is 2010, if I said otherwise, please say, I'm forgetfull when it comes to such things.)  The Witches Circle was formed in 1986.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 8, 2004)

"Interesting then, the High Mages Coucil was formed 30 years ago, the Witch's Council 24. That discounts a theory of mine .... Still we may as well continue with out current plans we don't seem to have any better leads. Having searched my memory I think the Goth is unlikely to have been our candidate. The voice in the elementals head was playful, the Goth seems more bitter and I think a little to old. "

_Still since she's apparently one of only 2 people capable of raising that elemental we may as well look into it, she may know something and she did give us some advice at least when we first met her._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

P1 follows Kryptonite to school. Remembering her warning to keep a low profile he activates his cloak for the trip.

When they arrive and meet the others he deactivates his cloak and listens to the conversation. Trying to figure out what they were planning on doing.

OOC: I think you lost me somewhere here. What is the current plan?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 8, 2004)

OOC - Well as I understand it most people are suspicious of the Goth Witch girl ) who we know OOC (not sure if IC) leads the Witches Circle) as being responsible for summoning the Giant crystal elemental thing that attacked on the first day, having reread over the thread I'm inclined to doubt this now and talking to Lichtenhart it seems he also isn't convinced its her. At the moment the current plan is to investiagate her and the Nature club the two most likely candidates as far as we know. I think thats everything. Or it could be Ryouh and the Tech Club .


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2004)

"If everyone has been briefed to their satisfaction then I am going to class," Thomas says.

He waits a moment for any further questions, then leaves for his first class.


----------



## Imerak (May 10, 2004)

"Okay, sounds like a good idea," Tetsuya mutters.  He grabs his bags and starts walking to Geography"So, what's going on?  Personally, I don't think that we really have any kind of evidence...there could be tons of girls in this school who could summon giant stone monsters...wow, we're wierd."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 11, 2004)

"Okay see you all later."

As P1 starts following Kryptonite to her next class he asks her.

"So what is all this stuff about the crystal and goth girls summoning stuff anyway?"

OOC: You don't really need to reply to that, other than to say if you tell him or not. I've read the story but P1 just arrived at lunch yesterday and still doesn't know what's going on.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 11, 2004)

And so, to each of your 5th period classes  you go.

In philosophy, you are greeted by a short, aged chinese man standing at the door to your class, eyeing many students warily as they enter his class. Once the bell rings, he slams the door, and waves a stick with a slip of paper on it at the door, saying something in chinese. Once done, which is a 5 minute ritual, he claps to himself quietly with a smile, and then hobbles infront of his desk. His stature seems even shorter now, barely standing over his 4 ft. desk. He rubs his chin, summing up the students in the class. "Aura's all abound. No matter, I'm not as young as I used to be." He says in an aged, semi-whiney voice, "Good morning class. I am Kiran Yomada. I am your philosophy teacher. Though I will mostly focus on several of the Chinese philosophies, I will cover most ancient philosophers, their beliefs, and of course, their philosophies." He turns around, and begins to pace the length of his desk in front of the class. You can hear mumbling, and he stops, faces the class with a dire expression of anger, "Should you bring any bad luck into my class, I shall clense you myself!" After bringing himself together almost immediately after that outburst, he smiles. "Now then, how about those rules slips that you need signed?" He pulls out his stick again, and waves it menacingly at the class. A rip in the paper, and pieces of paper similar to it land on each students desk, each of them with the same chinese on his. Then each paper turns into a standard permission slip and rules summary.

At the bottom of the rules summary, in big black bold letters, reads "NO BAD LUCK."

In english, a tall young man, tall, white with spiked brown hair and a black T-shirt that labels several different kinds of weapons, each of them displayed in polygon, enters the class 10 minutes late. "(english)So this is my class. I have much work to do, for this class has not yet learned the meaning of life." "(japanese) Good morning class, my name is Ezekial. That is what I would like to be called by. To learn my last name, you'll have to learn some of my native tongue." He smiles, saying something to himself in english about zombies and cults.

In Earth Science, an aging man in green robes enters the class. The tables at which each of you sat at sink into the ground beneath you, in what appears to be quicksand. The classroom walls begin to overgrow with foliage and vines. It gets cooler in the class. "Ah, that's much better. It would be much less trouble if I didn't have to do that at the beginning of each day." Looking down at a dumbfounded class. "Ah, my name is Druid Elder Scarletoak, but you may call me Mr. Scarlet or Scarlet-san, whichever suits you," Looking to J.K. After the class has been handed a rule's form by a walking bush, and after he has gone over the rules, he says "Ah, and if any of you are interested, or haven't noticed, I sponser the Nature's Friends school club. We are holding our first gathering this friday after school at the Extraordinary Animal Grazing Area a little after dusk." When he says this, a couple of the students begin wispering to each other "Isn't that friday a full moon?" "Ya, the full moon is all that weekend." "What's that supposed to meen?" "Didn't you know, buncha were's hang out in that club. Everything from bat's to zebra's." Another pipes into their conversation,"You idiot, don't you know anything, only carniverous animals qualify as lycanthropes." In retort the other student replies, "Hey, if you know so much, why don't you be one of them?" She blushes, and turns away. She is Asian-Indian ((OOC: From India ), with short, tied back platinum hair, platinum eyes,  and a long daimond in the center of her forhead, stretching from an inch above her brow to a centimeter from her hair line. She is dressed in loose fitting garments, similar to long scarves, in hues orange and red.

And with that, the bell rings, signalling the end of this class and the beginning of the next.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

Thomas remains statue-like during Yomada-san's strange display, watching it detachedly from behind his long black fringe.




			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> At the bottom of the rules summary, in big black bold letters, reads "NO BAD LUCK."




_Hmph, I better not get any trouble from that old man over this. Any bad luck I have is restricted to myself, fortunately._


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 11, 2004)

J.K. quickly packs his things and runs after the indian girl.
"Excuse me!" he says, his sudden blush luckily hidden under his fur "Errr... Are you going to the Nature's Friends meeting this friday? I am interested, but I'm new here, and I was hoping I could find someone to go with me.... oh, my name's J.K., by the way."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2004)

Lugh seems preoccupied as he wanders down the hallway to his next class

_Damn priests and their wards and their aura vision! I just hope he's not from one of those wretched religions that think ringing very large bells in my face is a good way to drive me off! That is so annoying. Maybe I'm lucky and he's never heard of us, or considers us good luck. Please Oberon! Ah well at least we have an amusing english teacher, how can he fail to notice that at least 3 of us can probably speak english ? _


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2004)

Damien walks out of his class* and wanders down the hallways towards his next.  As he passes any of the people from lunch the day before he will give them a polite nod.  He pauses to take a drink from a water fountain and then gazes up and down the halls for a second watching the bizzare mish-mash that is the student body.  After a few seconds he resumes his trip to his next class.


*[ooc- this didn't get described, I presume that was just an oversight and not a declaration that art is not an available class.  I can just assume nothing very important happened today, yes?]


----------



## Imerak (May 12, 2004)

Tetsuya sits through his English class somewhat amused by his teacher.  He  does any work that's required of him diligantly, and shows a surprising amount of aptitude.

Tetsuya looks around for his friends, and if he doesn't see them, heads to his next class.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 13, 2004)

OOC: Oops, sorry about that, totally slipped my mind.  

Art is a very curious class indeed. Stepping in around 5 minutes after the bell, a tall man steps into the class. He is white, brown shaved hair, black sunglasses, a U.S. military seargants hat, combat boots, and the frilliest, laced out pink balarina tootoo imaginable, tights, dress and all. In a booming, militaristic voice, "Good morning class. I am Sgt. Giovani. I am here to put the meaning of art and expression into your spineless, err... spines! I decided to give you a taste of the course by cutting to the chase, and getting to some of the more advanced techniques you will learn, so that you may know your enemy, uh err.. what the course is like!" He pulls out a remote, presses a large button, and from the floor rise a canvas for each student, and a caged panther. "Ah, here we are. Today, I will teach you how to express fear in your art!" After opening the cage, he hurredly and timidly says "Well, I will see you later then," and he hurries out the door. *Anime moment* The panther growls intimidatingly at the class, approaching slowly. The student immediately run to the back of the class, turning over desks and tables for cover. The panther chases a student, but as he runs for the windows metal grating immediately covers them. He jumps, hurreidly climbing the fencing, trying to avoid the panthers pawing. 

After about 30 minutes of the panther chasing several students around the room, until everyone is either clining to the walls and ceiling or well fortified behind several desks, the panther grows disinterested and returns to it cage to nap. Sgt. Giovani returns 10 minutes before the bell, half the class still terified of the animal, "Ah, I see you servived, err, I mean, learned well, ya that's it. Now, I want each of you to remember that fealing and translate it to paper, be it in poetry, a drawing, whatever you can think of, that is artistic." He hands out rules forms and such just as the bell rings. "Tommorrow, I want you to express that fear to me. Don't be late!" *end anime moment*

To J.K. "Oh, hi. My name is Raya (ray-uh)." She looks around, making sure, that no one unwanted is overhearing the conversation. "I guess it isn't too hard to see that I know more than I pretend, huh?. But hey, I'm glad that you're interested. The club doesn't have too many pleasant rumors floating about our school.  Heh heh, it's pretty funny. I'm talking like I'm already a member." Smiling, looking deeply into your eyes, "I would be happy to go with you. We could even call it a date." She giggles, and runs off to class.

OOC: Sorry for not being specific. This was meant to be each of your second elective class periods, not the course of several periods.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 13, 2004)

And so, everyone meets in Language Arts I for 6th period. The teacher is sitting atop her desk, one leg crossed over the other. She is very beautiful, with light skin (She's white), long, glossy black hair, deep and gorgeous black eyes, and rose red lipstick. Once the class has settled, which occurs very quickly, considering a good portion of the class is male, she hops off of her desk, bouncing jubilantly (*ahem*). She is wearing a black miniskirt, fishnet stockings, a black overjacket and a white long-sleeve collared shirt underneath. Her voice as she speaks further quiets the room, sounding light, delicate, almost musical. "Good morning class, I am your Language Arts Teacher."

OOC: Too be finished soon


----------



## Zack2216 (May 14, 2004)

"You may call me Ms. Selura." Smiling, batting her eyes, most of the males in the class are practically drooling, leaning forward as far as possible. "Today we will take it easy. The period is yours once I have passed out the rules forms to be signed. Go ahead and ask what you want to know of me, I'm sure all of you are curious." She pauses a moment, "Ah, yes. I am also the sponsering teacher of the Witches Circle, should the club entise any of your interests." Smiling again, she passes out the forms, and takes a seat behind her teachers desk. After a couple moments, one of the sudents shows is bravery, asking if she is single, to which Ms. Selura answers yes. He and those who coaxed him to ask look very pleased with themselves.

And with that, the bell rings, signalling the beginning of your lunch period.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2004)

As Ms Selura speaks Lugh stares at her intently. _ I wonder if she has any power, lets see _ (OOC- Use Detect Magic)

After class ends Lugh waits until everyone has left and then walks up to talk to Ms Selura

"Greetings Ms Selura, I was wondering what is required to join the Witches Circle ? I have an interest in joining a club, and I am unsure if the Witches still require exclusively female applicants these days. Since you are the sponsor perhaps you could help me ? "


----------



## hafrogman (May 14, 2004)

Damien leaves class as slowly as possible, watching the teacher as he fumbles around with his books and bag.  This was certainly a change from his art teacher.  He finally decides he has spent as much time as is reasonable packing up and reluctantly leaves.  He keeps looking back at Lugh, wishing he too had come up with an excuse to speak to Ms. Selura.

Once he is out of the classroom he regains most of his composure and heads off towards the cafeteria, Skull following behind.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 14, 2004)

Selura does have an aura of magic about her, reading as enchantment [compulsion].

"As a matter of fact, the Witches Circle only accepts females, and that's after I or one of the clubs leaders have seen some magical talent, and after the initiation rites."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 14, 2004)

Thomas waits behind Lugh's shoulder, watching Ms. Selura's words carefully.

_Attractive woman, she seems to be the kind who likes to show off her looks though. I have mixed feelings about that. Wonder if she's involved..._


----------



## Imerak (May 14, 2004)

Tetsuya stares at his desk for most of  the period.  _I wonder if it's magic, or if she looks that good naturally...aargh, don't think like that!  Now what's the subject again...Languase As...arh!_  Tetsuya spends most of the period doodling.  After class, he leaves swiftly, and heads to the cafeteria.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2004)

_ Not exactly the indicator of power that I was looking for. It's probably not in my best interest to attempt to use glamour on a teacher here, it would doubtless cause problems, and I have no ability to dispel the compulsion (assuming its hostile). There's definitely something weird going on with the Witch's Circle. _

"Thank you, Ms Selura. I will not bother you again then. " 

Lugh then heads out of the room seemingly deep in thought.

In Thomas's mind 2 words appear _She's Enchanted._

Lugh then heads to the computer room and goes to the strange website he was shown that morning and checks which teacher is responsible for the High Wizards. _Need to find someone with  a mastery of this human magic._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 15, 2004)

P1 follows Kryptonite into the English class. Being a robot, and thus lacking hormones, he pays little attention to her. After she mentions the witches circle he pays attention again. That was one of the groups the others had said might have caused them trouble. If he ever did find out who it was that had dared to attack Kryptonite they would be the ones in trouble.

After class he catches up to the others.
"So have we got any new leads on the ones that attacked mother?"

OOC: So has anyone heard from Gnome Works lately? It's kind of hard to play the devoted robot when the object of it's devotion isn't around too often.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2004)

"S-See you on friday then!"
J.K.'s eyes are too full of Raya for him to pay more than a vague attention to miss Selura's lesson.
_A girl actually told him she would be happy to do something with me! She even said we could call it a date!!!_
Actually, it's a mystery how he resists jumping all over the walls, letting out his joy and excitement in animalistic calls.

After class he's till visibly happy as he joins the others: "I've got good news! The Earth Science teacher is the sponsor of the Nature's friends club. He said he's a druid or something, but the fact is that he definitely got magic powers. They have a meeting on friday and I'm going! Then about the Witches... mmm... we need a girl with magic powers - where is Tamalyn now that we need her? - or... Lugh, how long can you take someone else's shape? Could you take Kryptonite's shape and try to convince Miss Selura to get you in? Mmm.. wait a moment... Damien, is that fear I smell? What happened to you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 15, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> In Thomas's mind 2 words appear She's Enchanted.




_It would be in my best interests to learn more about magic for this case. Meh, I don't care enough._

Once out of earshot of Ms Selura, Thomas asks, "What does that mean?"




			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "So have we got any new leads on the ones that attacked mother?"




"Nothing that means anything without further investigation," he replies.




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "I've got good news! The Earth Science teacher is the sponsor of the Nature's friends club. He said he's a druid or something, but the fact is that he definitely got magic powers. They have a meeting on friday and I'm going!"




"Excellant progress on your part JK. This may not turn out to be as difficult as we thought should we maintain momentum," praise coming from Thomas is a little disturbing in its lack of emotion.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2004)

OOC - So I can answer Lichtenhart I'll just assume Lugh heads to the cafeteria after checking. 

"I can hold any form I assume as long as it pleases me, truth be told I'm not even sure that I have a real form. But I'd be radiating magic, which might make them check and a creature of indeterminate gender is likely to get voted out I imagine. Might be worth trying though. Probably not wise to go as Kryponite though because the next time she returned and they wanted to see magic .... "


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2004)

Before they reach the cafeteria probably when in the computer room Lugh explains to Thomas

"Her mind is under the control of someone else or she's got a spell up that allows her to control people she chooses to, one or the other. Either way thats not good. "


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> " Mmm.. wait a moment... Damien, is that fear I smell? What happened to you?"




Damien turns around surprised at someone speaking to him.  He looks back and spots one of the people from yesterday's lunch.

"Fear?  Not really, not unless you count the residual shock from meeting the art teacher."

He shudders dramatically.

"Imagine GI Joe in a pink tutu and army boots."

He looks around at the gathering of students heading towards the cafeteria with him and talks as they walk.

"So what's with all the plotting?  I heard you guys were involved in some sort of scuffle during the orientation.  You scheming revenge or something?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2004)

"EWww! Now I got a brand new nightmare. Sorry, do you mind?"
Josh walks around Damien, sniffing the air.
"Mmm, I was wrong, it's not your fear. But someone has been pretty frightened to leave this smell on you, and... a cat? No, it's no normal cat... Is art supposed to be that... interesting? Anyway we aren't plotting revenge as much as trying to find out the culprit. If it wasn't for Kriptonite someone could have been seriously injured. Are you planning on joining a club?"


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2004)

Damien gives Josh a puzzled look as he keeps sniffing around.  He pulls the front of his shirt up to his nose and gives it an experimental sniff.  He silently thanks the powers that be that he had time to shower and put on deoderant this morning.  He shrugs at the questions raised.

"I guess I hadn't realized how serious it was.  Local scuttlebutt has it that there's always something wierd that happens the first day.  I wouldn't put it past the teachers here to plan it, but I guess I don't really know anything about it.  If you guys need any help in your investigations just let me know, okay?  

I haven't looked too deeply into the clubs, but none of them seem very much up my alley.  I'm probably a bit too specialized for the High Mages' Council, but they might be a valuable resource for my research also."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 15, 2004)

From Lughs investigation, The High Mages Council is Sponcered by a Mr. Raddlin, a teacher who dresses in business suits, has greying hair, and wears glasses. He teachers A.P. Psychology I and II.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Her mind is under the control of someone else or she's got a spell up that allows her to control people she chooses to, one or the other. Either way thats not good."




Thomas nods as he takes the information in.

"Chances are we are on the right path by looking to the Witches' Circle. Could be an internal conflict, or trouble from a rival club," Thomas adds.




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Anyway we aren't plotting revenge as much as trying to find out the culprit.




_He worded that well. For a hulking brute, JK has displayed some unexpected finesse. But of note, Damien's a real necromancer. Hehe, and I thought he just couldn't afford a whole butler. Another useful source should it be required._


----------



## Zack2216 (May 18, 2004)

Behind the group, in harsh tones, you can hear an odd silence "OH, trying to hold back on me, eh! I'll teach you!" And you hear a dead silence and an immediate thunk and a thud. Those who turn to look see a large ring of students. In between them you can see one student standing, with what looks like a shotgun butt leaning against his shoulder. He has bright green spiked hair, a black trench coat, and aged camy's underneath. "That's what you get, you little punk!" And he smiles to himself, glaring at a small handful of bills in his hand.


----------



## Imerak (May 18, 2004)

Tetsuya turns around to look at the commotion.  Sighing, he turns back and starts to head to the cafeteria, not wanting to attract attention.  "Walk away, don't get involved, walk away..." he mutters under his breath as a kind of mantra.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2004)

Lugh turns around and reaches out scanning one of the minds for a clue as to what the heck just happened. 

(Telepathy Rank 2, Int Mod +4)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 18, 2004)

P1 looks over at the commotion. When he notices it's a fight his eyes glow red.

Classification:
Target 1: Armed, hostile action, unknown powers, threat level=orange
Target 2: No visible armament, no hostile action, threat level=green
Target 3-27: No visible armament, no hostile action, threat level=green
Scenario classification: A bully beating up another kid for money
Recommended action: Activate defensive field, prepare for possible intervention.

P1's force field activates and several powers activate with it. The cloaking field renders him invisible to normal sight and the leg jets raise him up into the air. He flies closer to the fight, beam cannon at the ready.


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2004)

Damien attempts to push through to the front of the circle in order to get a look at the confrontation.  He gestures for Skull to stand back while he cranes his neck to look over the shoulders and heads of the crowd.  He whispers to one of the crowd.

"What's happening here?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2004)

Sorry, schoolwork and job been interfering with my ability to get online... this problem won't go away until the beginning of June, so my posting will be erratic. 

Kryptonite had been awfully silent throughout the day, contemplating the elemental heart and how she would go about emulating the material on her code translational gear.  Including such a material in the manifestation of her virii could vastly enhance their prowess, and if she wrote a virus that could make the most use of the material...

The commotion behind her interrupts her thoughts, however, and she turns as P1 cloaks itself.

"I don't like trouble." She says dispassionately. "But maybe it'll give us another lead to work with..." She hooks up the code translational gear to her laptop, thumbing it on, and begins typing in the commands to bring the Lucifer Hawk and the Willbender into reality - but refrains from summoning them, waiting instead to see if they are necessary.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 18, 2004)

Instead of elbowing his way to the scene, J.K. just jumps over the ring of people to land within, to see first-hand what's happening, while sniffing the air, checking for the typical smell of gunpowder.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2004)

Thomas glances around the gathered group, reading reactions to the scene. He carefully moves over to get a better look.

_Shotgun...? Heh, if he uses it the place will get empty real fast, then I could show him how to really use a firearm. Hmm, wonder where Cardcaptor Tetsuya is going?_

Thomas discreetly unlocks and reaches into his briefcase to undo the clips fastening the MP5K to the inside, readying for sudden use if necessary.




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Instead of elbowing his way to the scene, J.K. just jumps over the ring of people to land within, to see first-hand what's happening, while sniffing the air, checking for the typical smell of gunpowder.




_I take back what I said about finesse, I guess conflict has now practically been initiated. Better be prepared._

Thomas stands just outside the crowd with one hand reaching into his slightly opened briefcase. He flicks off the safety, and locates his suppressor.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 18, 2004)

Lugh: From what you have skanned, from both the assaultant and the assaulted, it would appear that they know each other, or atleast used to. The assaulter had asked for something, money owed from a past debt. Some flashes of past memories are seen, showing the assaulter just another kid, and the other had borrowed money without returning it, constantly avoiding the situation. Another flash, and you see him standing at a funeral. The scanning doesn't revele much more.

To Damien "I just got here. There's a fight goin' on."

When J.K. jumps to the center, the boy with the gun takes a couple steps back, freaked out, more scared than anything, he immediately pulls his shotgun on you "What the hell are you?!" and takes another step back, adrenalin preventing proper thought.

The crowd takes a collective deep breath, and takes several steps back. Many of the students run off, but most are not entirely intimidated by the pull  of the weapon.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 18, 2004)

OOC: can I see the assulted boy?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2004)

Lugh growls and stalks forward standing betweened the armed boy and Lugh's friends seeming to grow as he does so. 

He looks at his friends and coldly states
"Leave him be, he's just collecting a debt he's fairly owed. Considering the armament you all carry its not like you can hold him guilty for being armed is it now?"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2004)

Lugh then looks at the kid that was assaulted

"Then again I suppose you have a reason for not paying ? Sometimes it is better to explain why you cannot pay rather than to avoid the issue, most enjoyable feuds have started that way."


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2004)

Damien stands still as the rest of the crowd steps back.  He is buffeted around a little but manages to hold his ground, taking a small step up next to J.K.  He looks down at the assaulted, and then looks at Lugh standing in front of the assailant.

"He's been paid if that was he concern it would have been done.  Hitting someone to 'teach them a lesson' is more like the behavior of a thug.  Feuds may start over money, but was it really necessary to attack someone over it, once it's all over?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 19, 2004)

Kryptonite nods. "Damien is right." She says simply. "Violence isn't really necessary..."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2004)

Lugh listens to the discussion.

_ Of course its not, nothing that's *FUN* is ever necessary, it wouldn't be fun if it was. Silly humans. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 19, 2004)

A handful of students bump past Thomas in their hurry to leave, Thomas remains statuesquely calm, awaiting events to unfold before acting.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Leave him be, he's just collecting a debt he's fairly owed. Considering the armament you all carry its not like you can hold him guilty for being armed is it now?"




_... So Santa's Little Helper has come out from under his rose bush to play high and mighty mediator, hmm? And whats that about armament? Sounds like he's addressing me in particular. I don't wave my hardware around in public! What is the elf claiming me to hold that punk guilty of!? If he falls off his high moral horse I won't be nearby to catch him, that is certain._

In one smooth action Thomas retracts his hand from his briefcase, and shuts it. He takes a moment to lock it, then turns on his heel and walks away.

_I can see where Tetsuya may have got the impulse to walk away from._


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2004)

_Hmm, I suppose I shouldn't expect demon-boy to get involved, he's no more moral than I am, and he's got no sense of adventure. Strange he seemed ready to act before though._


----------



## Zack2216 (May 19, 2004)

Tetsuya: After several of the students left, a hole in the wall of students appeared, and you can see a boy with a now purpling bruise on his jaw. He looks hurt emotionally, showing some sorrow as the other risks a hateful glance now and again while staring at J.K. and now Lugh. 

He seems to have calmed a little, and has put his gun down, but not away. "This is none of your business. I've got what I came for." Eyeing each of you waril, he begins to walk away, toward the cafe.


----------



## hafrogman (May 19, 2004)

Damien extends a hand to help up the guy on the ground.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 19, 2004)

P1 remains up in the air and invisible. This didn't appear like it would end in violence but it never hurt to be prepared. Especially when mother was nearby and might be at risk.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2004)

_ Well, I'm not likely to get anything out of him now. And the excitement here seems to have ended.  _

Lugh slightly shrinks to his original size.
To the kid with the gun.

"Hey, easy. I only intervened because my friends seemed overly eager to beat you into mush for collecting what you were owed."

OOC - Zack what exactly is going on as I understand it: 
The boy with the purple jaw was attacked by the kid with the gun for failing to pay him (gun boy) back. The purple jaw kid was at some kind of funeral ? The gun kid wants to leave and the purple jaw kid is getting stared at hatefully (or staring at us hatefully)?


----------



## Zack2216 (May 20, 2004)

OOC: You got it half right. The kid on the ground looks relieved that the other left. The kid with the shotgun was at the funeral. Just to help reveal some sort of motive, or give hints why he would do something like this.The boy with the shotgun walks away, and he is looking at each of the party members warily.

"Thanks for that, I don't know what happened to him. It might've been something over the summer. I never thought he'd be such an @ss about money, considering he wasn't before."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 20, 2004)

OOC - Ahhh, thank you. Things suddenly make a lot more sense, apart from Lugh's actions and words hehe.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

J.K. ignores both Lugh (even though he stares angrily at him for a moment) and the shotgun boy, to lean on the boy on the ground, joining Damien's concerns for him.
"Did he hurt you? I'm J.K., by the way" he asks frowning a bit at his involuntary rhyme.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 21, 2004)

"I'm alright now, I'm just happy he didn't break my jaw. Well, I need to go to the nurse. I'll see you guys around."


----------



## Imerak (May 22, 2004)

Tetsuya glances back at the figure before shaking his head and going on.  When he reaches the cafeteria, he finds a table (the one they've sat at the past couple of days if it's available), sits down, and starts eating slowly.

A black bird sweeps in and lands on Tetsuya's arm.  _What's wrong?_ Ero asks cynically.  _Not feeling up to playing the paladin today?_

"Knock it off, Ero," Tetsuya mutters.  "Remember the last time I tried to defend someone?"

_No, I wasn't around for that_

"Never mind," Tetsuya says.  "Besides, you saw how much use I was in the fight yesterday."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 22, 2004)

Thomas paced calmly out to the table everyone sat at the previous day, Tetsuya was already there.

"Can I assume that bird isn't residing on your arm by pure whim?" he asks as he sits down opposite, "I hope it's house-trained."

He opens his briefcase a fraction, and puts his hand inside to do up all the clasps he undid before. Eventually Thomas withdraws his hand, holding a chocolate bar. He quietly munches on it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 22, 2004)

"The other has his problems too, but I see you are all so eager to rush to this ones aid because he appears weaker. Bah, appearance can be decieving. "

And with that Lugh turns and stalks off to the table they were at yesterday. 
_Maybe I can find out what's wrong with the demon's descendant_


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 24, 2004)

J.K. scowls at Lugh.
"I have my good share of problems too, but if I went around ripping people a new one, not only I wouldn't solve them, but there would be people with pitchforks and torches at my door in no time. I went to his help because he could be seriously injured. He could have been shot, or in need of quick assistance. And I jumped in the middle of the crowd, that crowd that was so eager to see blood flowing, to get into the way of harm. I have my way to fix myself, as I discovered at my expenses, while I don't think many others could stand a shotgun blast. If I see that guy again I'll be happy to ask him to play a ball or two, but whipping out gunsis one of the most stupid things one can do."
The beastboy catches his breath, and follows the others back to the table.
"I've been here only two days, but this school sure has a way to get on my nerves." he sighs, then his thoughts go back to Raya, and he regains much of his usual smile.
_"We could even call it a date". Nah, I can't be that lucky. I cannot, right? How the hell am I supposed to wait till friday? This way, my head will explode much sooner. Stay cool, J.K., stay cool._


----------



## hafrogman (May 24, 2004)

Damien shakes his head at the ongoing debate in the hallway.  Satisfied that any conflict is over, he turns on his heel and resumes his trip to the cafeteria.  When he passes Skull, he gestures for him to follow.  He grabs a sandwich from the food lines and goes looking for a place to sit.  When he spots Tetsuya and Thomas at an otherwise empty table he wanders over.

"You two mind if I sit here?"


----------



## Zack2216 (May 25, 2004)

And so, the days lunch continues on, slowly, until the the lunch bell, but not with out the chittering, pointing and snearing of the other students of the new heros.

In World History, you get another summary of Mr. Obama's opinion of U.S. schooling and government as he passes out the class book set. The prattling seems endless, until the well-welcomed bell ends the class period.

And so, P.E. begins. With Ms. Johnson leaving everyone to get dressed for P.E., and for Nicole to take over the class. "Tsk Tsk, I had assumed I was serious when I declared that each team would have an identifying star. Well, now we all can take a nice 10 K for the rest of the period to reflect on what we forgot. Maybe next time, when everyone has their stars, we can actually get something done."

So, she shoos everyone out of the P.E. Gymnasium. "I think 10 laps around the school will do it. I will be here, counting your progress. Make it fast, and you may get the rest of the period off." And with a sinister laugh, she lets the class start their run.

OOC: Go ahead and post what conversation you would've had, assuming is was continued from lunch into Obama's class without interuption.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 25, 2004)

J.K. tries his best to impress Ms. Dust. Beside there's nothing better than running to clear one's thoughts.
He starts slowly, then accelerates till rushes of 35-40 mph. On the home stretch, he tries to set his tracks on fire and reaches nearly 50 mph. It takes him about a hundred feet to fully stop himself and catch breath. Then he lifts his head with a smile, to check if anyone could do better and to see Nicole's reactions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2004)

Earlier...



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "You two mind if I sit here?"




Thomas looks to Damien, and his eyes glitter strangely under his long fringe.

"No, I do not mind," he answers.


Later during PE...

Thomas fantasizes about Nicole's death as he jogs.

For a short while Thomkas kept up with JK, but once he separated from the pack too much Thomas fell back amongst the crowd.

_No way do I feel like singling myself out to that dominatrix, JK can have all the glory he wants, if its glory he'll get by coming first._


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2004)

-lunch-

"Thanks"

Damien slides into an empty seat and begins eating his lunch, but doesn't say anything.


-P.E.-

Damien scowls at the teacher but sets off jogging slowly.  He falls far behind any of the 'enhanced' students but manages to keep up with the mostly human crowd.  It doesn't take long before he's sweating though.


[OOC - Out of curiosity, where am I at new student wise.  Have I just always been in the old crowd's classes and they haven't noticed me?  Am I part of their P.E. group?  Do I need a pink star too?]


----------



## Zack2216 (May 25, 2004)

OOC: It's safe to assume that your character was there all along, and that you are in the same P.E. group as the others.

Nicole smiles connivingly, seeing that you and another of her group managed to finish the run so quickly. "I see that this year, my betting will be fruitful..."

However, those that do not run as fast, barely get 3/4 of the way done, the bell ringing, and ending the school day, leaving everyone exhausted. Nicole shouts, as everyone prepares to change out of "Maybe on monday when I see you again, you will be prepared. But hey, I don't mind another 10 K." She smiles, almost sadisticly, as she waves off the class, her fellows with similar smiles.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

_Ah next Monday hmm ? I think I can be prepared for then. _

Lugh smiles to himself as he leaves.


----------



## Imerak (May 25, 2004)

"Hmm?" Tetsuya asks as his friends join him for lunch.  "Oh, this is Ero.  He's my familiar.  Ero nods briskly.  Tetsuya joins in small talk, but mostly eats his lunch quietly.

Tetsuya spends most of History doodling, but somehow manages not to get in trouble for it.

After Ms. Dust's announcement, Tetsuya (with a pink star on his shoulder) mutters angrily under his breath and begins to run the 10K.  He does a poor job keeping up, and is lagging behind by the time the bell rings.

After P. E., Tetsuya collapses on the front lawn, panting heavily.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 26, 2004)

-Lunch-

After the incident P1 goes and sits by Kryptonite. He reaches into her backpack and pulls out a pair of AA's which he pops into his mouth.

-P.E.-

P1 goes to P.E. with everyone else. He doesn't actually need to exercise, the only way for his body to improve was through mechanical upgrades, but his 'mother' went so he went as well.

On the track P1 really shines. He was built for high speeds and fast reflexes and it shows as he rips around the track. He wasn't built for endurance, however, and after the race is over he stumbles over to the wall where he plugs himself into an outlet, his batteries thoroughly drained.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 26, 2004)

-- Lunch --

"Careful how much you eat, P1." Kryptonite says. "AA's aren't cheap."

-- PE --

_Damn woman.  I'll make her pay for this one day..._

Kryptonite barely manages to keep up with the main group of students, having exercised mentally far more than physically.  She is as winded as P1, and staggers beside him as he recharges.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 26, 2004)

J.K. helps Tetsuya off the ground and looks at the others lying exhausted.
"It was that tiring? Maybe next time you should have the star trick you did last time ready."
He feels a little embarassed, though. He could just start all over again.
"And P1, couldn't you try cellular phone batteries? They last more, and you can recharge them. If you want I could ask oji-san some device to help you."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 27, 2004)

"Cell phone batteries? No way, those things taste awful. AA's are the only batteries that taste good. They've got such a zing to them."

When Kryptonite finishes P1 flies over to her.

"Are you okay? You don't look so good, your skin is all flushed and your sweating. Are you getting a fever?"


----------



## Imerak (May 27, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> J.K. helps Tetsuya off the ground and looks at the others lying exhausted.
> "It was that tiring? Maybe next time you should have the star trick you did last time ready."
> He feels a little embarassed, though. He could just start all over again.




"I did mark _my_ uniform last night," Tetsuya says.  "Ah, well.  Don't feel bad about the whole 'beating me completely' thing, if I was as strong as you, you could be sure I'd be using it ot my advantage."




			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "Cell phone batteries? No way, those things taste awful. AA's are the only batteries that taste good. They've got such a zing to them."




"Wow, the Canadians even programmed him to advertise." Tetsuya remarks snidely


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "I did mark _my_ uniform last night," Tetsuya says.  "Ah, well.  Don't feel bad about the whole 'beating me completely' thing, if I was as strong as you, you could be sure I'd be using it ot my advantage."



"Well, I wasn't using it for my advantage, it's just that... It feels good not to be hated 'cause I'm strong, and to run for fun and not to escape someone. I can't run as fast as Jeeps, you know. Thank God I got some other little trick going on."


			
				Imerak said:
			
		

> "Wow, the Canadians even programmed him to advertise." Tetsuya remarks snidely



"Tetsuya! Behave in front of the child! And you P1, you'll eat everything your mother cooks, have I made myself clear?" he scolds them, then falls on the floor laughing.
"Sorry, I couldn't resist."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2004)

Lugh shakes his head as he stands their recovering his breath, he points to the star that appeared on his shoulder only moments before PE.

"I had the accursed pink star too. I swear that teacher just wants to cause trouble.  "


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 27, 2004)

> P1
> _"Are you okay? You don't look so good, your skin is all flushed and your sweating. Are you getting a fever?"_




"I'm fine." Kryptonite says slowly. "Running isn't one of my strong points."



> JK
> _"And you P1, you'll eat everything your mother cooks, have I made myself clear?"_




Kryptonite looks down at the laughing beastboy, and shakes her head.

"I wouldn't do that to him... I can't cook.  Not one of my strong points... I usually just live off of microwave food."

"I don't like pink... but if I have to wear the star to avoid doing this again... I think I'll manage." Kryptonite says.

_What if she is tied to the elemental?  She seems to enjoy tormenting us... but does she have the skill for such a thing?  Would she bother?_

"Is there any way we can get a listing of the people in the clubs that we're suspecting right now?" Kryptonite asks. "It'll be a lot easier to find the one who summoned the elemental if we could, assuming she's on the lists."


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

"We can't go around suspecting everyone we don't like. It's a waste of time and energy. Let's do our investigations, but let's try to remain rational too. If you think she's mean you have seen nothing. I've had a teacher that refused to allow me in his class. He said animals weren't allowed in the school, and he saw no reason for an exception. And another one told the class I was in that my mom slept with the devil, and if America really was a god-fearing country we both should be burned. Really, you have no idea."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2004)

Internally, Thomas shuddered at JK's words.

_People like that... I'd like to shoot out their elbows and knees and leave them in the middle of nowhere... Makes me wonder how they'd react if I weren't able to hide my true form. Revolting, neanderthals who judge soley by appearance._

"So who were these teachers? Are they at Detchitoyo?" Thomas asks.

His trigger finger twitches subtley.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

"No, they were at home. No wonder I changed a lot of schools. America! The Land of the Free! I still have the flag they gave mom at dad's funeral. Probably the stars weren't meant for someone who already got stripes." he says bitterly, touching the black bands on his side, and remains a little lost in his thoughts.


----------



## hafrogman (May 27, 2004)

Damien has managed to sit up by now and is leaning against a wall listening to the conversation flow around him.  He shudders slightly to himself at J.K.'s description of his past teachers, but doesn't intrude on their conversation.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 27, 2004)

P1 looks a little sadder when JK talks about his past teachers.

"A lot of people treated me like that too. It seems like a lot of people just can't get over the fact that being different is not the same as being wrong. That's why I like it here, the other students treat everyone the same."

"So you are still looking for the person who summoned the elemental. That must be pretty hard. From what I've seen, just about anyone in the school might have the ability to do that. You might need help from some of the other students or staff."


----------



## Imerak (May 29, 2004)

Tetsuya frowns.  "Wow, that's bad...I really didn't have that problem, as my powers weren't as...obvious as yours are."  He frowns, lost in memory.  All of a sudden, an idea comes to the forefront.

"Here's a thought, guys.  Maybe we won't be able to get information on who can summon an elemental like that by going through the well-traveled routes.  But wouldn't the school, or maybe the government, be keeping tabs on the powers of...people like us?  Of course, they wouldn't give the information to anyone who asks, but itt would be a small task to...retrieve it, if you know what I'm saying."  The pace of Tetsuya's voice seems to speed up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2004)

_Now that's good thinking._

Thomas nods at Tetsuya's suggestion, weighing it up in his head.

"That is good, very good. Kryptonite, do you think you could find out where we could get this information? If not the information itself, suggesting it exists," Thomas says in his neutral tones.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 29, 2004)

Kryptonite considers this idea for a moment, then nods slowly.

"It'll take some work... but yes, in theory.  If it's out there, chances are it's on a computer... and so long as it's hooked up to a network that I can reach, I can find it."

She pauses.

"But it would be dangerous.  I mean, if there is information like that, chances are that it's pretty locked down... I'm pretty certain of my skills, but I might run into something I can't handle.  We are talking governmental info, here... it's not like you can waltz about the net and find it lying around.  And if they found any sort of trail... needless to say, it would be very bad."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2004)

"Why not use the computers the school provides ? Given the students here I'm sure you're not the only one that could be responsible for such abuse. "


----------



## Imerak (May 30, 2004)

"Well, yes, there's always a danger," Tetsuya says.  "And I wouldn't use the school computers.  They probably have some kind of monitoring system.  And even if they don't, if they manage to trace it back to the school, everyone would be in trouble."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2004)

Thomas thinks for a moment, and explains his idea, "Then I suggest we don't take any big risks, and simply try to locate the information. Once we know where it is, we could try to use a computer directly connected to the one holding the information, if not the actual computer containing the information itself. That would require breaking into some government facility, but we have more chance of remaining anonymous if it is done right. The computers there would be used to access that information on a regular basis."


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2004)

Damien shakes his head at those gathered around.

"You guys really need to learn the value of subtlety.  You're sitting in the middle of a school yard discussing highly illegal activities and discussing your investigation."

He waves a hand vaguely in the air.

"Now I'm not going to be saying anything, but with the serious amounts of mojo flowing around this campus, do you really think there isn't anyone else who could be listening to this conversation?  Say, even the person who you're looking for?  If they know exactly how you're going about all this, then they're going to have a lot easier time stopping you."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2004)

Lugh chuckles

"It is unlikely that someone is scrying, I should sense the presence of the divination if they were. You should know that such things leave their mark in the magical field. Still perhaps you are correct my talent does not lay in divination."

_And I seem to have little time to enjoy myself, if I'm not talking to these people, class flys by with no chance to amuse myself, strange really. _

(OOC - Lugh will do a quick check after he's finished speaking for any magical energy around.)


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2004)

Damien shrugs.

"Okay, so no magic scrying.  But what about invisibility, or shapeshifting into the proverbial fly on the wall, or spy microphones or simply really good hearing?  I don't have any idea what the kids at this school are capable of, and if you guys are looking for just that information, I presume you don't know either."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2004)

"Spy microphones ? What are spy microphones ?  "

_The more I learn of this accursed technology the less I like it. _


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 31, 2004)

To Kryptonite

"You're worried about government involment mother? That seems kind of wierd. I mean, we already have two governments after us, what's one more? And if they try anything, I'll protect you."

To the others

"So you guys don't think it's safe here? Where would you suggest we go then? Pretty much anywhere can have the same means of spying on us. Right now the thing that's protecting us the most is that most people don't think of us as a threat. From what I've seen and heard around here a lot of the students are just as strange and powerful as us. So why would we draw any special attention?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2004)

Thomas turns to Damien.

"Then where would you suggest we go to discuss these things?" he asks, before addressing Lugh's issue, "Spy microphones, small sound recording devices used to discreetly listen in on what goes on in a certain area. I'm sure you have a magical equivalent of some kind."


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 31, 2004)

"Bah. Who would put a microphone in a schoolyard? You'd have to listen to so many totally pointless conversations you'd want to suicide before the end of the day. If there was someone invisible around here, I think I'd know. dunno about the shapeshifting thing, but if these girl could evoke amazing elementals AND shapeshift, why should she REALLY worry about us? Anyway, I'd rather check the archives of the school before messing with the government. Look, only three of us are in effect japanese, and I dunno if the government keeps papers about foreign students. The school, on the other hand, should be informed of our... perks."


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2004)

"I'm not saying that any of those things were happening or even very likely, but if you're planning to get involved in seriously shady business, then I would think you would want it to be more discreet.  Like it or not, you aren't a normal group of students, and you've already drawn attention to yourselves.  You took on the elemental thing, and have attracted the notice of at least some of the clubs too.  People know who you are.  I personally think J.K.'s right and you guys should try and move more small scale until you get a better idea of what's going on.  Leave the breaking into government installations until later."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 31, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for not posting in so long.

Lugh: As you search, you do detect magic, but no divination. The magic comes from other students, radiating from them. Several different schools are seen, but it depends on the student. 

By now, a good deal of the school populace has left, in many varieties of ways, though there are some students left.


----------



## Imerak (May 31, 2004)

"Gee, I never though of that," Tetsuya says, stroking his chin.  "But it's not like we're highly suspicious, right?  Unless they have ears all over the place...  Tetsuya looks around exaggeratedly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2004)

> Thomas
> _"Then I suggest we don't take any big risks, and simply try to locate the information. Once we know where it is, we could try to use a computer directly connected to the one holding the information, if not the actual computer containing the information itself. That would require breaking into some government facility, but we have more chance of remaining anonymous if it is done right. The computers there would be used to access that information on a regular basis."_




Kryptonite laughs.

"What, do you think a little risk bothers me?" She raises an eyebrow at him. "I am a hacker, after all... risk is what I live for.  This sort of thing is right up my alley."

"That's a good plan, Thomas.  But government facilities tend to have really tight security... I'm sure that I could probably bypass anything electronic, but more physical things - like guards - would have to be handled by somebody else, or by my virii."

"And locating the facility will be difficult, too.  It's not like they broadcast their locations..."



> Tetsuya
> _"And I wouldn't use the school computers. They probably have some kind of monitoring system. And even if they don't, if they manage to trace it back to the school, everyone would be in trouble."_




Kryptonite taps her bag. "Of course we wouldn't use school computers.  That's why I have my own."



> P1
> _"You're worried about government involment mother? That seems kind of wierd. I mean, we already have two governments after us, what's one more? And if they try anything, I'll protect you."_




"I'll admit I'm a little worried, yes." Kryptonite says with a nod. "If the US is involved... I don't want to have to deal with them again, if I can help it.  If I draw their attention... but that's not the point.  Live life to the fullest, as they say." She smiles. "And as for the Canadians... they're pushovers.  I'm not worried about them."

_Yet._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2004)

"So what do we do now? We look for the school offices? We come back at night? I've never done something like that, so tell me. Maybe could simply go to the secretary and ask?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

"You can reveal a lot about yourself through the questions you ask, so if we want to remain discreet it's in our best interest to simply take information. Asking peculiar questions puts you firmly into a person's memory," Thomas adds.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 5, 2004)

Lugh smirks and shifts forms into that of the annoying PE instructor

"But what if it isn't us that asks?" she says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

"I must applaud that. Killing two birds with one stone, an impressively efficient idea," Thomas replies.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 7, 2004)

P1 looks at Lugh

"Hey, it's the PE lady. When did you get here? And where did that other guy go?"

OOC: Remember, P1 is still very naive


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2004)

Damien smiles broadly at Lugh's trick and begins chuckling.

"It would serve her right."

When P1 speaks up, he stops laughing and gives a slightly puzzled look to the robot.

"Shapeshifting.  It's still Lugh underneath there."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 8, 2004)

"Very nice idea indeed. I wonder if anyone ever used a similar ruse though. Still, it's better than sneaking into the school at night. When do we try it out?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 8, 2004)

"If they do I can probably avoid any problems, but I can disguise one other person if one of you would like to accompany me. How about tomorrow morning ? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

"I am capable of acting, but I would prefer to go as a last resort," Thomas notes.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC: w00t! Sorry for the inapropriate type form, I had my graduation ceremony today. Thanks in advance for the congratulations.


So, do you want to formulate the plan first, then start the new day, or vice versa?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC - Well since you expect it, no congratulations for you. . J/K Congrats on finishing highschool Zack!

I'll leave it up to the group when they wish to plot. My vote is for now however.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC - congrats on finishing college in case that's what you graduated.  No congratulations for finishing High School though   

What time is it?  Are we all sitting around campus at 8 pm?  Geez our characters need lives.  I guess if we're planning for tommorrow morning we should plan now.  I vote we go to IHOP and plan.  Do they have IHOP in Japan?  It's international, right?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 9, 2004)

I vote for pizza too 

and Zack, congratulation for being a free man, now!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

(ooc: many congrats on getting through Zack. 

hmm, pizza and planning late into the evening sound good, it's got my vote.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 9, 2004)

IHOP sounds good - they have coffee. 

Yes, much planning late into the night...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 10, 2004)

OOC: Congrates on graduating.

P1 appears very interested in Lugh.
"Shapeshifting, thats very cool. How do you do it? I know the Canadians are developing holographic technology but so far they haven't gotten anything more advanced than cloaking fields."

When Lugh mentions others going with him P1 speaks up again.
"I could go with you If you wanted. You wouldn't even need to disguise me. My cloaking shield and stealth training will keep me unnoticed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2004)

Suddenly J.K.'s stomach make a threatening grumbling sound.
"Errr, sorry, running always makes me hungry. Why don't we go on in front of a couple pizzas? That way I can phone oji-san and tell him I'll be late. What do you say?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2004)

"How do I change shape ? Why do leaves fall in autumn? It's simply my nature. Pizza ? I suppose thats some kind of food, sounds good to me. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2004)

Thomas assessed his current desire for food. He had eaten all he needed to during lunch to keep him satisfied until tomorrow, but pizza was always welcome.

"Sounds acceptable," he replies to J.K.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2004)

Damien nods.

"I'd be up for pizza."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 10, 2004)

OOC: It's been about 1 hour since you got out of school, and school gets out at 3:50 p.m., so it's safe to say it's getting close to sunset.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 10, 2004)

"Sure, pizza sounds fine," Tetsuya suggests.  With a laugh, he adds "It's not like we're being stealthy with out planning anyways."

"Hang on, I've just got to call my uncle," Tetsuya says as he pulls a cell phone out of his bag and dials in a number.  "Hi."

...

"Oh, nothing much.  Just hanging around with my friends.

...

"Actually, that's why I'm calling you.  We're going to go grab a pizza.  I'll probably be home in a couple hours."

...

"Well, you haven't started making it yet, right?

...

"I see..."  At this, Tetsuya starts to sweatdrop.  "Well, you can either wait or make it yourself.

...

"What?  What does that have to do with anything?

...

"But this is really important!"

...

"Why...er...no reason, really.  I guess I could miss it."

...

"Okay, bye."  Tetsuya puts the phone away and turns to his friends.  "Sorry guys, but I can't go.  Turns out I have to make dinner tonight.  I'm sure it'll go fine without me, right?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2004)

"If your departure is necessary I am sure we can make some leeway. You will be informed of proceedings in due course," Thomas straightens his jacket.

_Higher powers pushing him around, I can understand his predicament._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 11, 2004)

"Tetsuya, can't you come with us and bring some pizzas home for your family too? Are there any problems?"


----------



## Imerak (Jun 12, 2004)

"Nah, it's fine," Tetsuya says.  "He'd probably just make up some other excuse.  Just catch me up tomorrow morning, all right?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 17, 2004)

Damien gives Tetsuya an uncertain look for a second before shrugging expressively.

"Okay man.  We shouldn't be too hard to track down if you change your mind."

Then he turns to the others.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

Thomas nods and starts walking.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 19, 2004)

With that, everyone arives at the local Cowboy Giraff's. It is an extensive pizza and burger joint that has a large arcade and children's play area. You are greeted by a person dressed as a giraff with a cowboy hat and boots. The mascot silintly escorts you to the seating area, and then points out the ordering counter. With that, he threaten to hug Kryptonite, but slowly backs away from you, being warded away by a menacing glare from both Kryptonite and P1. He quickly skitters away to entertain some of the children in the play area.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2004)

"Damn, but I hate people." Kryptonite says darkly as the mascot leaves.  She then looks around. "Present company excluded, of course..."

She then clears her throat. "So... we want to get physical access to the terminals inside the school.  With some of our capabilites, I don't think that'll be too much of a problem, even if we want to remain on the stealthy side of things.  However, we don't want to have you sit around inside and sift blindly through everything there... gods only know how much information they have, what with how many students they have..." She pauses. "I could write a trojan that you could install, which would allow me to access the network from the outside with the same ease as from inside - which might not even be necessary, depending on how heavy the security is.  We could copy the files off the network and onto my laptop, where we could peruse them at our leisure."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

"Ooh, an arcade."

Once the others sit down P1 heads over to the arcade to try his hand at a couple of shooting games. He keeps an eye out on the table just incase the wierd dress-up dude decides to harass Kryptonite some more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2004)

Thomas' briefcase was about to be opened before Kryptonite and P1 scared off the mascot.

_Scaring some irritating fool in a demeaning outfit would be fun, but not productive._

"I prefer the trojan, it would allow us to maintain up to date information, rather than just a once off cross-sec..." Thomas trails off.

He had been watching P1 walk over to the arcade section.

_Guns._

"I must go," he says, while retrieving his wallet and placing a few large notes on the counter, "Change. Now."

He takes his change and heads to the closest shooting game. The child standing at the machine was whining to his mother, barely within earshot, about wanting more change cos he got another game over. A slow count-down from ten in large numbers was happening on the game's screen. Thomas absent-mindedly shoved the child out of the way and fed the machine and an addiction of his own at the same time. The disgruntled child's protests fell on deaf ears as Thomas started to flawlessly gun down polygonal enemies.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2004)

Damien rolls his eyes slightly as the childlike robot runs off to the arcade, and then watches increduously as the cool as ice guy joins him.  He shakes his head in disbelief and wanders over to the counter to order a soda.  He goes and claims a table and sits watching the people wandering around the restaurant.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 22, 2004)

J.K. follows Damien's look. "What a couple, huh? What are you going to take? I *love* pizza. I think I'll take a pair of them. maybe three. Oh, and I like the trojan idea too if you think they can't trace it back to you, Kryp. Mmm, I'm a little worried about Tetsuya. I have half a mind to follow his trail when we leave, to see if it's all right where he lives."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2004)

Damien chuckles slightly at J.K.'s comments as they watch the gamers.

"I think I'll just stick to part of one pizza myself."

He turns to look at Kryptonite.

"So you can write this horse program tonight?  Or will you need more time to get ready?  And how long will it last before someone finds it, and will they be able to tell what it's for and who put it there if they do find it?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 27, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 27, 2004)

Lugh looks around 

"I suppose we should wait for the pizza before we discuss anything, since it appears very little else is going to get Thomas away from that machine.  "


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2004)

Kryptonite looks to Damien.

"It depends... if I sleep through my classes tomorrow and have access to a lot of coffee, I could get it done tonight... if I push it.  It'll probably be done tomorrow, at some point, if I don't do anything but..."

She shrugs. "And it's not like I have a social life, so I'll focus on it.  It should be done in a day or so."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2004)

"Are we really in such a hurry? I'd say take your time. Don't push it. And about the social life, that can be fixed anyway. That's what friends are for."
He shines his big grin at her.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

Thomas is oblivious to everything around him as he plugs away on Time Crisis 3. He has a small gathering of children around him, some watching him play the game, the rest watching how he twitches and mutters on occasion while gunning down some faceless mook.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 29, 2004)

Damien nods along with J.K. and looks at Kryptonite.

"Right, if it's going to take you a while, the plan can be postponed.  There doesn't seem to have been any attacks since the first day, right?  So either whoever did it is long gone, or laying low among the students.  You take as long as you need to do it right and not kill yourself.  Then when the program is done, it can be put in."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2004)

Kryptonite nods. "Alright, I'll take my time, then.  But I should warn you..." She smiles. "I'm obsessive-compulsive when it comes to this sort of thing."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2004)

Damien turns to watch Thomas with his gun game and P1 drooling over every other machine present.

"OCD?  That's okay.  I have a feeling you're not alone."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 30, 2004)

Lugh grows bored with the discussion and amuses himself by looking through random minds for anything interesting.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 2, 2004)

With that, a brightly costumed giant cow walks to your table, and with boredom in his voice, asks, "May I take your order?"

OOC: So, the plan looks finalized. Develope a trojan that would allow regular access to the schools data base. Have you guys put a pause on the whole espionage/mission impossible deal, saving that for when it is needed?

Also, on a side note, I'll be out of state and internetless till monday, so I'll see you guys then.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2004)

Damien orders something small and of the pepperoni variety from the giant talking cow.

[ooc - I think everything is delayed until the program is finished.  Which means tommorrow will just be a perfectly normal day at school.    ]


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 6, 2004)

OOC: So, does everyone agree with Hafrogman?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 6, 2004)

OOC: Sounds like a fine plan to me. Of course P1 would agree to whatever Kryptonite decided.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2004)

(ooc: Thomas likes the plan. )


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 8, 2004)

OOC - Lugh will go along with it


"I'll have a pizza with the lot please" Lugh requests, as he concentrates on making a rather realistic cow head image overlap the employees own.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 9, 2004)

OOC: I'm fine with the plan. Only, what day is tomorrow going to be? You know I have a date and I don't want to miss it. 

"Err, three pizzas with, uhm, pretty much everything you've got. I'm hungry." the beast-boy says, as a really threatening growl comes from his stomach.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 9, 2004)

OOC: Today is a wednesday, in game. August, 4th, just for simplicity. So, everyone good with wrapping up the evening and starting the next school day?

Several pizzas are delivered, and the food is pretty good. It doesn't match the quality of any american pizza places, but they do what they can.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2004)

Thomas beats the game in record time, and satisfied with his fix, becomes aware of his surroundings. Quietly, he buys a pizza for himself, and joins the others to eat.

_Ah, to foresee what tomorrow will bring... Mmm, guns._

[ooc: I'm good to wrap things up here.]


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 9, 2004)

Damien muches thoughtfully on his dinner.

[ooc - tommorrow, tommorrow, it's only a post away!]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 11, 2004)

After playing on the games for a while, P1 goes to eat as well. Of course his version of eating is a bit different from most. He searches around the arcade and plugs himself in to an empty socket.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 12, 2004)

With the pizza in everyone's stomachs, it's time to head out. 

With the evening, so comes the dawn and a bright and shiny new day of school, yay! [lol]

The first period of the day will be your 3rd period, or your first elective-

Thomas: Chemistry; J.K. Chemistry; Lugh: Debate; Kryptonite: Comp. Sci 1; P1: Comp Sci 1; Damien: human anatomy

As usual, the party arives at school 10-20 minutes early.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 12, 2004)

Damien yawns broadly as he strolls onto campus the next morning.  He gestures for Skull to follow him as he wanders towards the doors to the building.  Once he gets closer to the entrance he starts glancing around looking out for anyone familiar to chat with before school starts.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 12, 2004)

Thomas sits out of the way, staring intently at something in his hand.

_A comparison. Cost-performance ratios? Or just performance?_


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 13, 2004)

P1 follows Kryptonite to school and to their computer class. He pays rapt attention as the teacher talks about various programming methods. Stuff like this was how he was programmed as well. Of course he was far more advanced than any of these computers but it was still interesting.

Suddenly a thought struck him. What if he wasn't more advanced than some of the other computers in the school? The information he had gathered about this school told that many of the people here had incredible abilities, perhaps one of them had managed to create an artificial intelligence. Or perhaps an AI was a student in the school, like him. It would be fascinating to talk to a different AI, one that was developed for different purposes than him, he would have to ask Kryptonite about it later.

But for now he had other things to do, putting his attention back to the computer screen he began typing out the code for the days project.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 13, 2004)

"Hey guys," Tetsuya greets as soon as he sees some of his friends.  "Sorry about last night.  So, did you decide on anything?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 14, 2004)

Damien waves at Tetsuya as he spots him across the lawn.  He turns to face Skull, "Stay here for a second.  Stay." reinforcing his instructions with a few hand gestures.  Then he jogs over to Tetsuya.

"We decided that we shouldn't take P1 and Thomas to places with arcades, and we decided that J.K. REALLY likes pizza.  Other than that not much was decided.  Kryponite is going to work on a program to get help us out, so until she's done we wait."

After passing on the news, Damien returns to Skull and the two of them head in to class.  He stands Skull in one corner of the anatomy classroom incase he's needed, then goes to his seat, pulls out his text and sits down, waiting for class to start.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 15, 2004)

And so, everyone's first two periods of Thursday fly by pretty quickly, with nothing really new or particularly insightful to learn, as each of you begin your basic learning in each of your respective subjects.

With that, it is currently lunch time, with students flocking about, going to their normal lunch hang-outs. Passing you through the hall, a tall japanese student, wearing a dark brown tattered trench coat bumps into you. "Hey, watch where you're going! Wait, are you those kids that were... Ya, you're the freak! Can't miss you anywhere!" As he looks towards J.K."Ok, we are going to settle this argument after school, in the alley on 27th and Tsukai, alright! You better be there, or tomorrow is going to suck for you guys."  He smiles menacingly "See you tonite." And then he stalks off, his laugh drowned out by the passing and ignorant crowd of students around you.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 15, 2004)

Tetsuya gets through his first two classes easily enough, and seems relatively normal.

After the encounter in the hall, Tetsuya looks back at the student.  "Um...can somebody tell me what just happened?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 16, 2004)

Damien shrugs as he watches the abrasive student continue on down the hallway.

"I haven't a clue.  Have any of you been picking fights in your spare time?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2004)

Thomas stares blankly at the older boy, and doesn't react to what is said.

"He may have some kind of mental condition, and a perceived wrong doing has made us his enemies," he glances down the hallway to where the boy went, "Regardless, I am not sure what he's trying to get himself into. He will regret it."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 16, 2004)

Lugh shrug

"Not that I recall. Maybe its because J.K. intervened in that fight the other day. "


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 16, 2004)

"I don't recognize him either, perhaps he is one of the people involved in this elemental summoning you always talk about. If we go then we'll probably find out what this is about."

"Of course it could be a trap as well. It might not hurt to scout the place out ahead of time."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 16, 2004)

"I don't recognize him either, perhaps he is one of the people involved in this elemental summoning you always talk about. If we go then we'll probably find out what this is about."

"Of course it could be a trap as well. It might not hurt to scout the place out ahead of time."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2004)

Damien considers it for a second.

"Well if it's about the fight we broke up, then should we all go, or just those of us that were actually involved?  Because the others could stay out of sight as reinforcements or whatever in the event of a trap.  And if it's about the elemental, neither P1 or I were there for that and could do the same thing.  This is all assuming that we decide to go at all, but I must admit I'm curious."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 21, 2004)

The rest of the day passes as quickly as earlier, leaving you to your business for the afternoon.

OOC: So, what's the plan, meet the guy at the predetermined spot, scout it out, or what?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 22, 2004)

OOC:
Assuming the others go P1 will scout the area out beforehand and see if it's a trap.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 22, 2004)

Damien will wait for P1's report, but will plan on being there on time.  He'll wait for the arranged time and pace up and down restlessly.  Skull stands motionless except for his eyesockets following Damien as he moves.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 22, 2004)

P1, you find that right now the alleyway is empty, and leads to an enclosed area surrounded by buildings. Currently the area is deserted. Do you want to wait till you see something?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2004)

Thomas waits patiently with the others. He holds his now empty briefcase in his off hand, and his suppressed MP5K resides hidden under his coat, suspended on its sling.

"I will only involve myself if this individual is using lethal force, as I myself do not have a non-lethal means of subduing an enemy," he states simply.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 22, 2004)

Tetsuya looks nervous as he waits with the others.  "I guess I should probably show up...I could probably make an illusion, like  a doppelganger, of myself if it turns out to be a trap...but probably not of all of us."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 23, 2004)

P1 checks out the buildings nearby to see if any of them open into the alleyway. He also checks to see if their are windows above street level and things like that. Basically he's looking to see how easy it would be to be ambushed in the alleyway. He wants to make sure they won't be taken by surprise. Once he's done that he returns to the others and relates what he saw.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 23, 2004)

Josh feel responsible for having the others involved in his troubles. After all is the 'freak' that boy was looking for. They probably shouldn't have come but that, he realizes quickly, is a thought of no use at the moment. The guy can come if he wants. He can blame him for whatever his troubles are. But he can't - he won't - do any harm to his friends. That much he promises himself.
He lets the evening turn him into the predators he shares many genes with. He sniffs at the air, looking for the smell of the japanese student, and quickly jumps over a street lamp and then over a roof to take a better look at whoever is approaching.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 23, 2004)

P1, you can see 3 doors from the surrounding buildings that lead into the alley. Also, there are windows on the 2nd and third floors of the building. The building to the north is under renevation, and at the present moment is unoccupied.

J.K., your predetory senses allow you to quickly find the Japanese student that had harassed you and the others earlier. You find that he is moving toward the stated location, however, with a small group of similarly dressed individuals. One of the students stands out from the others, because it looks like he doesn't care about hiding his rocket launcher.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 23, 2004)

Damien keeps up his pacing until J.K. leaps upwards at which point he stops in awe, watching the furry skater bound up onto the rooftop with ease.  He pulls his eyes back down to look at Tetsuya.

"If things go badly you should focus on getting yourself away safely if you can.  That way at least someone will know what happened.  But maybe it isn't going to be that kind of confrontation."

Damien grins nervously as he gazes up at J.K. trying to gauge his expression from ground level.



OOC:



			
				Zack2216 said:
			
		

> One of the students stands out from the others, because it looks like he doesn't care about hiding his rocket launcher.




For some reason, this line strikes me as absolutely hilarious.  Do you mind if I quote you in my sig?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 23, 2004)

Once it is sufficiently dark Thomas enters the alleyway a little to conceal himself from the street.

"I must make preparations," he says, shortly before undergoing his transformation.

As his wings and tail erupt from his back he releases his grip on the briefcase, but catches it with his tail before it hits the ground. Ice crystals are scattered throughout the immediate area, but they dissolve into mist which in turn dissipates without leaving any trace of it's existance behind. Short ice horns show through his jet black fringe, and his irises have taken on a more crystalline appearance. He flexes his feathered black wings, which reflect light as though covered in oil, and folds them behind his back. His scaled tail, same colour as his wings, remains relatively still though and maintains a firm grip on the metal briefcase.

"I am ready," he says, and mist tumbles out of his mouth as he speaks.

He pulls his MP5K out from under his jacket, and double checks it, leaving small patches of frost on the weapon whereever his now pale white-blue skin comes in contact. He soon puts it back under his coat, awaiting the impending confrontation.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 23, 2004)

P1 flies up to the roof with JK to watch the kids heading their way. His eyes change to red as he sees the boy with a rocket launcher.

"Analyzing targets. Multiple opponents of unknown level. One target of threat level orange. Switching to full combat mode."

Their is a slight hum as P1's gun arm powers up. His eyes continue to blaze red until his force field flickers into existance and bends light around him, making him invisible. Unseen by others, he flies down to the second story. Their he waits for his targets, hovering in midair.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 25, 2004)

"Um, could we just hope this _isn't_ going to end in a fight?" Tetsuya says, sweatdropping as Lugh and P1 power up.  "Oh well."  He begins sorting through his cards, and while he doesn't power up, he takes about ten or so and slips them into his back pocket.

He considers Damien's proposal for a moment.  "Well, I guess... but only if things get really hairy."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 27, 2004)

OOC: I would be honored if you quoted me = D. You guys sort of, jumped ahead, one moment while I relay the events that transpired before the party arrived at the scene.

IG: J.K. and P1 spot a familiar female aproach from the oncoming direction towards the gang. Arestis, slightly intimidated, tries to avoid their ire, however, the group stops them. The leader shouts "Specks! Who is this?" A short, thick eye-glassed  girl in a trench coart immediately replies, "Oh yes, she is one of the weirdos that hangs out with that gang of freaks." Another pipes up "Roichi [ro-ee-chee], what should we do with her? Use her as a hostage?" Roichi, the leader, replys "That's not such a bad idea. Holding leverage will more than make us the winners in this match." He smiles, grabs her by the arm, and drags her into the alleyway where the party is to meet them.

P1, from what you can see, only Roichi is standing in the alleyway 'arena.' Spoting around, you can see 3 members on the second floor, and 3 people on the 1st floor.

And with that, everyone has stealthily taken their positions. Anyone else have actions they would like to declare?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 27, 2004)

Lugh will attempt to scan the mind of whoever appears to have the weakest will in the gathered group.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 27, 2004)

Damien glances at his watch.  The time is approaching, but neither of the scouts has returned to tell them what to expect.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 27, 2004)

OOC:
Um, who's the female and how is she familiar?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC - I think the familiar female is Arestis unless the Goth or Sports-Supervisor from Hell have appeared. 

IC - Lugh looks around and seeing everyone else go combat mode shrugs and after he's done with the mind scan creates an illusion of the background over himself.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC - Lichtenhart just pointed out to me Lugh might be able to see whats happening to Arestis from his current position so if thats the case Lugh will immediatle exit his hiding place and run towards her.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC: Yes, for those that are confused, it was Arestis that has been takin hostage. 

IC: Lugh, as you reach out with your telepathy, you find that Arestis is among the others. She is being held against her will her.

OOC: Are we waiting for the scouts to report, or should you move in as is?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 29, 2004)

ooc - Damien is waiting for a scout report, but if they show no signs of returning he will wander ignorantly into the range of the rocket launcher.  It was nice knowing you all.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC: Didn't I go back to report to the others earlier? If not then...

P1 waits for his targets to get in range when he suddenly realizes he hasn't reported to the others yet. Trusting the others to be able to delay the students till he gets back he flies off to report to the others (still invisible)


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 29, 2004)

Damien listens to P1's report before his face falls slack in astonishment.

"A rocket launcher!?!  Wonderfull."

He turns to face Tetsuya.

"I think we can safely assume they do not mean to stop by for just a small chat.  But why would they take a hostage if they just planned to open fire the minute we show up?  

Hey, how good are your illusions?  Can you do sounds, or just images?  Could we send Skull in to negotiate?  He's not bright enough to do anything other than walk in there, but he has the plus on his side that if they blow him up, he should be able to pull himself together again.  Eventually."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 29, 2004)

Lugh looks startled at Arestis's presence and immediately sets off at a full run with his sword out towards where she is. 

_ Human, amateurs and their illusions, no time to help though, damn it, how do I end up in these situations? Saving a human, falling in love with a human,  I must be crazy._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

"A rocket launcher? Probably an RPG-7, they would be incapable of getting anything more refined without great difficulty," Thomas insults the opposition in neutral tones, and strokes his gun as he takes it out from under his coat.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Lugh looks startled at Arestis's presence and immediately sets off at a full run with his sword out towards where she is.




"What is your hurry, elf?" he asks Lugh, then turns to the others present, "I cannot predict what he intends to do, but I will watch his back. Good luck, gentlemen."

With that Thomas unfolds his wings and lifts into the air, gracefully following Lugh from above and keeping a sharp lookout for hostiles.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 29, 2004)

Damien watches as finally he and Tetsuya are left alone.

"Oh well, so much for planning.  I guess we have some people to go meet."

He turns to Skull.

"C'mon, Skull.  Follow me, if anyone tries to touch you, hit them.  If anyone tries to shoot you, hide.  If you get hurt, hide."

With that, he turns towards the assigned meeting place and sets out on foot to go and meet Roichi.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 29, 2004)

"Um...just sight, I think.  I can physically change someone, but I've only tested it out on myself, and I'm not sure what that would do to Skull anyways," he reasons.  "I could..."

At this point, Lugh dashes in, and most of the group follows.  "All right.  There goes stealth."  With that, Tetsuya produces a Magic card from his back and holds it up in front of him.  _"Canopy Spider, grant me your mobility!"_  After the magic's power takes effect, Tetsuya scales the wall like a spider, heading for the rooftops.  Once he arrives, he surveys the situation and attempts to find a spot with good cover.

_Casting Spider Climb and moving.  Modifiers: Hide & Move Silently +1, Defense +3 (in case anyone is mean enough to shoot at me :\ )_


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 30, 2004)

As the party runs into the alleyway, it opens up into an open area that is boxed in in all directions except for where you made your entrance. 

OOC: Making spot checks for the party
Tetsuya: 18
J.K.: 29
Lugh: 23
Kryptonite: 9
Thomas: 4
Damien: 8

J.K. and Lugh know the locations of those hiding inside the abandoned building, aswell as P1.

IC: When you move in, you only see Roichi, the student that had made the challenge ealier today at lunch. "Hey, slow down there. It's almost like you know something we don't." He smiles to himself. "Well, I'm glad that the feak bunch was able to make it. Now, before you get royally f***ed up, did you have any last requests or demands? Perhaps a little wager?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 30, 2004)

Damien walks forward trying to look unconcerned, despite his futile attempts to spot Roichi's associates.  He stops when Roichi addresses them and tries to look bored as he studies his fingernails.

"No wagers, but perhaps you would care to tell me exactly why you and your 'friends' feel the need to 'f*** us up', as you so quaintly put it."


OOC - everyone other than Lugh is up above somewhere, right?  And Lugh is off looking for Arestis?  I'm not trying to step on anyone's toes, but I think I'm the only one left to talk to Roichi


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2004)

_Where are the rest of them? Why is he the only one present?_

Thomas switches to his thermal vision and looks for the guy with the rocket launcher while Damien talks.

_Hmph, a wager? I'll take my spoils when we are done here. Their weapons will make fine trophies, especially a rocket launcher. Hmm, what to do about bodies though?_

[ooc: In a situation like this Thomas has a total spot check of +8, how did he get 4?]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 30, 2004)

After warning the others P1 returns to the alley. He sneaks up on the person holding Arestis (Roichi?) and sticks his gun-arm right next to his head. Ready to take him down and provide cover for Arestis once the shooting starts.

OOC:
Hide and Move silently both at +14, and invisibility.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC: Oh, sorry about that Festy, I guess I didn't look hard enough for the spot check bonus. That, or I forgot to add the bonus : P. Even with the new bonus, the check wouldn't have been high enough to spot them. 

IC: Thomas: Your infrared vision does see several bodies beyond a couple of the windows, 3 on the 1st floor, and 3 on the second. The person with the rocket launcher is on the second floor.

P1: Arestis is being held on the first floor by two students. Both of them have miniguns and a grenade each, easily accessible from the front, held to there coats by there pins.

Your move silently is at 22, your hide at 16, and none of them appear to be aware of your presence.

Roichi is out in the alley, for those that are confused.

"Well, since you asked, you interfered with an initiation that one of my underlings was going through. Where he was shunned, I took him in. But what would any of you know, besides the feak. Hey, where is he? Wasn't he a part of your group? He was one of the ones I was especially looking forward to seeing tonite."

OOC: Hopefully we can hear from Gnomeworks and Litchtenhart soon.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 31, 2004)

If Lugh knows where Arestis is he'll be moving towards her location 

(Hide +9, Move Silently +9, Cosmetic Alter Self (average looking non-descript human))

Otherwise:

Lugh turns to stare at Roichi and he speaks softly but with great force, even as he calls upon his innate glamour to bend the fools mind.

"You will release her now, or you will suffer greatly. And in case you are gambling on my companions presentation of morality to keep you alive, I have no such scruples."

(Mind Control 1, Cha +4, Wis +2)


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 6, 2004)

OOC: I guess the wait was for naught. Oh well then, I will be npc'ing J.K. and Kryptonite until they can declare any actions.

Mind Control: check successful (17 to contact), and save failed (8 vs. 12 dc to resist) 
Roichi begins to shrink back from Lugh, a some fear on his face, "Ok, ok, just don't do anything you'll regret. Guys, bring her out!" 
You can hear mumbling from beyond the windows "What in the world!" and "What did they do to Roichi?" With that, those on the first floor move out with Arestis in hand. Almost unwillingly, Roichi declares "Let her go." To which they go "But boss, we" "Let her go! We lost this one." "Ok..." And Arestis runs happily and relieved towards Lugh. "Oh, thank you for rescuing me!" Roichi speaking angrily "We'll meet again, and next time, you'll be the losers!" He turns to speak to the others, who are really confused by what had just happened, "We're leaving, now!" Roichi and his gang make their exit through the abandoned building.
OOC: I had assumed Lugh would want him to admit defeat and leave once Arestis is safe.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 6, 2004)

P1 invisibly follows behind Arestis as she runs over to Lugh. When the gang turns to leave P1 whispers to Lugh.

"Don't let them go yet. We still haven't learned exactly who they are and what they were doing."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 6, 2004)

Damien lets out the breath that he had been unconciously holding ever since he stepped out to face Roichi and his minions.  He is surprised but thrilled that they chose to do exactly as Lugh told them.  Damien goes to lean against a building and begins breathing more regularly.

[ooc - I don't know about Gnomeworks, but Lichtenhart posted a message a while ago saying he would be AWOL for a while]


----------



## Imerak (Aug 7, 2004)

Tetsuya pumps a fist from his rooftop hiding spot, but doesn't move.  He's seen enough movies to know that you never turn your backs on the bad guy, ever.  After a minute or two, he gets bored and scales the walls back down to congratulate Lugh.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2004)

Thomas removes his MP5K from under his coat, but then Roichi sounds the retreat.

_I can have a fair idea of whose work that was._

His gaze fixes itself on Lugh as he hovers, but a minute later he lands gracefully nearby.

"I must commend the bloodless solution to this potential conflict. Though I regret not claiming trophies of the enemies' weapons," he says.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 9, 2004)

Lugh hugs Arestis, laughing in joy, and then looking somewhat embarassed stands back and bows 

"My duty and my pleasure, Arestis. " 

and whispers back to P1
"It would be risky to maintain my hold for a prolonged time, and I will not risk Arestis for information."  

To Tesuya and Thomas
"Thank you but I am sure this is not the last we will see of them. The leader will not be pleased once the Presence has worn off. I suspect you will have your opportunity by the morrow."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 9, 2004)

P1 nods and whispers to Lugh

"Very well. Then I will shadow them for a bit and see if I can learn anything more. Information can be worth more than an army in a war."

With that P1 moves to follow the gang. He keeps his invisibility up but stays out of sight to be on the safe side. He follows just close enough to hear what they are saying.

OOC:
Following them and staying hidden. Hide+14, Move Silently+14, and invisibility. I'll follow them to their base and listen to what they talk about on the way and how their leader reacts when the mind control ends.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright, all caught up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 10, 2004)

_Recap of Kryptonite's Day_
Kryptonite woke up that morning, and downed a few cups of coffee - she didn't keep track.  Already, her mind had descended into the world of 1's and 0's, and pseudo-code tracked it's way through her mind.

Her laptop was out all day, her fingers tapping away through lecture and lunch alike.  She participated only vaguely in gym, orders needing to be given several times before she responded, her mind deep in thought.

She followed her friends, not taking part in the conversations, lost in her mind amidst the code she was putting together.  Napkins and notebook covers were quickly scrawled upon with writings in half-English, half-code.  Talking to her was as useless as trying to talk to a wall - she had no room for thoughts other than those directed at the trojan.

_The Alley_
Kryptonite didn't get what was going on with the visit to the alley - she had completely missed the demand for a confrontation, still thinking of code - and she didn't pay any more attention when they reached the alley.  Her laptop was out, held in place by a harness she had constructed of some spare belts and clothing.

Even after the victory - to which she was oblivious as to everything else - she is still tapping away, thinking and coding.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 11, 2004)

P1: After a couple minutes, Roichi comes to himself, shaking his head to get rid of the cobwebs. "What happened back there?" he demands of the others, "We don't know boss. You started acting weird, like you weren't you. Then you let the girl go and said for us to leave." Roichi yells "I know that! I saw everything, and I know what I said. But I couldn't do anything about it, I couldn't resist..." Pausing a moment to think to himself "Specks. What do you think that was back there?" To which she replies "Hmmm. It is possible that he has a form of mind control or powerful hypnosis. I wouldn't doubt it considering who he hangs out with. I've seen students and teachers alike both use and be used by it." Roichi replies "Any way to stop it?" Specks replies, "Maybe, I'll have to do some research." Roichi "Man, I'm bummed. Alright guys, lets go blow off some steam at the usual place." To which the group agrees happily. Further conversation is about new teachers, homework they don't plan on doing, if anyone has any new weapons, and who they need to check on in terms of bullying and potential new members. They soon arrive at an arcade called _Shooters_. They move in and intimidate a couple of the players there into giving up some of their money so that they can play.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 11, 2004)

P1 follows them all the way to the arcade. Listening in on them and considering their words.

_I see, they are just some gang from the school. They were probably going after us to try and teach us our place. It's a good thing Lugh mind controlled their leader, I bet we would have gotten into a lot of trouble for putting them into the hospital or morgue. But they'll be out for blood next time unless they're shown we're to powerful to mess with.

This is a nice looking arcade. I'll have to come back here some time when I'm not stalking others and check it out more thoroughly. Maybe that Icy guy would like to come to._ 

Having completed his observations P1 heads back to the others to recount what he's seen and heard.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2004)

Damien shakes his head as he listens to P1's description of their adversaries.

"They're just a bunch of punks.  What a let down after all that build up.  They made it seem like we'd interfered with some secret mystical initiation or something.  They couldn't even be bothered to come back after they realized they'd been mind-screwed.  If they didn't care that much, what was the point in calling us out in the first place?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 11, 2004)

Lugh laughs, a cold laugh. And then speaks his voice, cold,detached and analytical.  


"I see ....
 they have power and their a close knit group, we're to use their term, 'freaks', which means we have power too, as a group we represent a challenge to them. Especially after we messed with the guy with the gun the other day, I think he was a potential member for them. They aren't coming back, because its a game, and they lost this round and they know it, they'll prepare something impressive and then they'll try and win the next round.I suspect they'll want to up the stakes though, I doubt they take losing well, but then again, * nor do I.*" 

Lughs voice returns to its normal lighter tone, as he lets his war glamour fade away, returning to his somewhat shorter stature. 

" This should be fun, yet more people to play with. I wonder if they have any shiny toys to take too. They took Arestis, I'd like to take something of theirs. "  

_ Perhaps some skin, maybe an eye. And I should see if that one's research will turn up anything I'd prefer it didn't. _

(If everyone has finished speaking Lugh will escort Arestis home and then head out, he's going to sneak into a library and see if much knowledge of his weaknesses is still available.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 11, 2004)

Remaining in his hidden spot, J.K. sighs as Lugh's mind trick works and everyone leaves without further confrontation.
_Once again, it is my fault. Arestis got kidnapped and threatened because of something I did. That's not fair. Tomorrow I'll look for their boss and I'll have some word with him. Alone. I cannot put my friends in more danger than this. I have to do something._
Josh remains some more time on the roofs, trying to get his heart and blood to slow down, before getting home.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Thomas stands back from the others and flexes his wings. Like before they explode into a cloud of feathers, obscuring everyone's view of him. By the time they clear he has resumed his normal appearance, and there is no sign of the cloud of feathers that once was. He steps back towards the others.

"A show of force. Like P1 has said, it seems their only goal is to assert dominance over the newcomers. I am under the impression we have given them food for thought over the matter, assuming that small interaction was enough to warn them that we are not that simple to deal with," Thomas explains his view, "But I'm under the impression we'd be at a disadvantage in a direct conflict with them. Should they desire a rematch with us we would need to be better prepared, and be capable of turning the environment around us to our benefit. I am toying with a couple of ideas already, but we need to have strategies."


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 11, 2004)

OOC: Good to hear from you again, Lichtenhart

IC: Lugh: You're search doesn't yeild very much because the library's extraplanar resources are limited to fairy tales about angels, demons, and pixies. However, you know several of them to be truer then is believed. In the end, you don't find any mention of your race specifically, but that some types of fey are vulnerable to cold iron.

OOC: So, are we ready to start the next day?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 12, 2004)

How much more time does Kryptonite need to finish the trojan?

Other than the answer to that question, I'm ready to move on...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 12, 2004)

Damien retreives Skull and goes on home to blissfull sleep.

ooc - ready for tommorrow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 12, 2004)

Once home, J.K. throws himself under a shower, then lies in his bed staring at the ceiling until sleep gains the upper hand over him.

OOC: I'm ready for tomorrow too. Please notify me when the ceremony with the nature's friends club is due and if I meet Raya again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2004)

Thomas goes home and cleans his gun while watching television.

[ooc: Ready when you are.  ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 12, 2004)

Lugh finishes his research as dawn breaks and with many muttered courses replaces the books and heads off to escort Arestis to school. 

OOC - Ditto.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 16, 2004)

P1 returns home with Kryptonite. He heads over to the wall plugin and sits down to recharge himself.

OOC:
Ready to continue


----------



## Imerak (Aug 17, 2004)

Tetsuya goes home, mentions nothing of the near conflict to his uncle, and spends most of the night in his room, on the computer.

ooc:Ready too.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 19, 2004)

OOC: My apologies, I haven't checked Enworld in a while. I guess it bounced back up sooner then I thought, what with the bad weather and all. Anyway, off to friday.

Kryptonite doesn't have much work on the trojan left, so she can have it ready by monday when school starts up with much time to spare, and can possibly finish it by the end of school should she work on it during class.

IC: It is friday, and some of the students, not that school has started, are already ready for the weekend to start. You hear whispers of a couple club events and student hosted partys and hang-outs planned for the weekend, among them are Nature's Friends Club and the Witches Guild, both planned to take place later tonight. It is morning, and class won't start for another 15 minutes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 20, 2004)

_ I want to check on the Witches Guild. Lets see what I find out. _

Lugh heads off to a spot a bit out of sight, and lets the illusion over its actual form slip, and reshapes it into the shape of a female elf, with shoulder length brown hair and green eyes, dressed much like the coven leader does. With a sigh, Brenna heads back to the other students.  (Cosmetic Alter Self)

Brenna (Lugh) will spend the 15 minutes trying to find out where and when the Witches meeting is and the general attitudes of the attendees. Preferably through conversation, but she will use her mind-reading abilities if a scan for magic shows no divination or abjuration auras. If possible she tries to get herself invited along, explain that she's a witch with a focus on illusion and divination, and is interested in joining.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 20, 2004)

J.K. arrives at school with two clear, though different, purposes in his mind: finding Roichi and finding Raya. And he's very nervous about both of them.He looks around for them, his black nose sticking up to find their tracks. He hopes to get to Roichi when he's alone, without his lackeys, and to talk him into settling this thing once and for all, only the two of them. Even better would be to scare him enough to make him forget the matter altogether. He prays for a little luck, once in his life.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Damien and Skull arrive on time as usual, but lacking anything of interest to do, Damien just leans up against a wall outside of the school.  As he awaits the bell he kills time by watching the crowds of students as they pass.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2004)

Thomas finds his way to where Damien and Skull are.

"Good morning," he says in his standard flat tone of voice.

He holds his briefcase firmly, as per usual, and keeps a sharp eye out for Roichi or any of his lackeys. In his left hand a small metal object dances between his nimble fingers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 20, 2004)

Kryptonite arrives, led by short upward glances, to where the Damien and Thomas wait.  Her harness is out, and the laptop open, her fingers clacking away.

"Soon." She says, as she looks up and rubs her eyes. "I can have it done by the end of today, if I focus on it; or, I can have it done Monday morning.  Do we want to do this over the weekend, or start fresh on Monday?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

Damien nods at Thomas by way of returning his greeting, briefly casting his eyes at Thomas's left hand to try and determine the nature of the object being manipulated.  However, he's distracted once Kryptonite arrives with her omni-present computer.

"It's all the same to me, it all depends on how soon you want to find this person, and when the others are free.  My social calander is wide open, so I can help out with the plans whenever."


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 21, 2004)

Brenna (Lugh): Many freshmen are talking about an initiation, and you are welcomed into the discussions easily. Your mindreading reveals that many of them have unspoken doubts about rumors concerning the rituals that are involved, and their "meetings" during school. Their initiation ritual starts once the full moon tonight is at its zenith, with a general get-together of old and new friends being held beforehand. Ms. Selest, your Language Arts Teacher, will make a short appearance at the beginning of the meeting to make a speach.

J.K.: You do scent out a couple of Roichi's minions, but Roichi himself isn't at the school. Raya on the other hand is talking to some friends, among them is Robby, the representative from Nature's Friends club. They are talking excitedly about tonight's club meeting, and Robby is talking about the new members that will be initiated into the group, such as summoners and element channelers.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2004)

Brenna, seperates herself from the others a couple of minutes before class, concentrates for a moment, wraps an illusion over herself to make sure that she appears in her chosen form to all senses and wanders over to Kryptonite, Thomas and Damien. 

_Lets make sure I can fool them. And I can have some fun too, its been a while_

Staring at Kryptonite and Thomas
"So you're the ones that have been causing trouble. I do hope you know how to take good advice when its given. "  

She stares at Damien

"Hmm, ooh, pretty, all the magic, and such a cute servant. Why do you hang around with them ? They don't have any talent. Such a waste... "

She leans in to Damien and whispers just loud enough to be overheard by the other two
"You're kind of cute. If you ever decide to ditch these losers....."  She trails off and steps back with a wink.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 21, 2004)

J.K. waits for his heart to slow enough to be able to speak then approaches Raya and his friends.
"Hi Robbie... Good morning Raya." he gives her one of his incredibly shiny smiles.
"So it is tonight... Ehm, can I... well... can I come to take you to the meeting? I mean... my wheels are faster than the bus, and probably safer too at that hour."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Staring at Kryptonite and Thomas
> "So you're the ones that have been causing trouble. I do hope you know how to take good advice when its given. "





Thomas looks nonchalantly at the girl.

"Advice? Are you going to give us any?" he asks, waiting patiently while the girl focuses her attention on Damien.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

Damien blushes slightly at the attention he receives from Brenna.  He hems and haws for a second before being able to think straight enough to form a coherant response.

"I think she means that she's working for Roichi, Thomas.  He insisted on calling his threats 'advice' as well."

Damien seems to regain a little composure as he considers his own theory, and he is able to look her in the eyes as he responds to her come-on.

"The old, divide and conquer, eh?  It isn't going to work.  You can tell your boss to go screw himself."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2004)

Brenna's eyes narrow and her lips curve into a sneer as she flips her hair

"Roichi ? The fool with the big gun ? Pleeeeeeeeaaase. I wouldn't be caught dead working for him. All those smelly noisy metal tools, when all the power you need is already yours? I work for myself. I just hate to see someone with so much talent near such losers. "

Suddenly Brenna smirks steps forward and kisses Damien on the lips and whispers to him. 

" If you change your mind about my trustworthiness, meet me after the Witch's Circle meeting (Brenna gives Damien the time it starts and a place a little bit away from the meeting but still close enough to see it), I'd suggest you keep out of sight though, I don't think some of the others like your friends very much. "

With that Brenna saunters off calling back over her shoulder 
"Oh as for that advice, remember everything is about power, if you want to fit in you need to show you've got it. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Oh as for that advice, remember everything is about power, if you want to fit in you need to show you've got it. "




"They want an example of power then..." Thomas says.

The small metal object flicks through his fingers at increasing speed, but his expression doesn't change. It becomes faster again as he raises his hand to chest height in front before it suddenly stops, and he holds a nine millimetre bullet between two fingers. He drops the bullet into a pocket on the inside of his coat.

"Power it is then," he says, as though coming to a conclusion, "I hope you both brought coats."

Thomas sets his briefcase at his feet then clenches his fists. His jaw clamps shut but his expression still remains neutral. Suddenly he shudders and the ground in a fifteen foot radius ices over. Distortions in the air swirl around him then surge outwards as a shockwave of pure cold envelops the school, dropping the entire area to arctic temperatures. He maintains the subzero temperatures for a good thirty seconds before relaxing his grip on the environment.

"I trust they'll find that convincing," he says, looking calmly to Damien and Kryptonite.

He picks up his briefcase and walks off to where his first class will be.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 21, 2004)

As the air cools, Josh only shrugs, his thick fur protects him from the cold; but as it becomes clear it's no natural phenomenon, he can't do anything to prevent his mane to frost over.
Sweeping the little crystal from his head and back, he mutters: "Someone must think he's very funny.", as he looks around for any signs of the culprit.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 21, 2004)

P1 arrives with Kryptonite. Keeping an eye on her and making sure she doesn't run into anything well typing. He seems unusually subdued today, as if his mind was elsewhere.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 21, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damien nods at Thomas by way of returning his greeting, briefly casting his eyes at Thomas's left hand to try and determine the nature of the object being manipulated.  However, he's distracted once Kryptonite arrives with her omni-present computer.
> 
> "It's all the same to me, it all depends on how soon you want to find this person, and when the others are free.  My social calander is wide open, so I can help out with the plans whenever."




"I second that," Tetsuya says as he joins the conversation.  "Just...don't rush it, okay?"



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> With that Brenna saunters off calling back over her shoulder
> "Oh as for that advice, remember everything is about power, if you want to fit in you need to show you've got it. "




Tetsuya was quiet thrtough most of the encounter with Brenna, not quite sure how to deal with it.  "That's one opinion," he says quietly as she leaves.

At Thomas's weather control, Tetsuya (who did not, in fact, bring a coat), pulls his arms around himself as a defence against the cold.  After it's over, he grits his teeth and heads into the building.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

Damien watches in horror as Thomas unleashes his "demonstration".  The cold wind whips right through his skinny frame, and his teeth are chattering fiercely by the end.  Skull stands completely unaware of any problem.  Damien shoots him a dirty look.

"C'mon, you.  I gotta get inside."

As he stalks away to his next class he can be heard muttering to himself.

"Just what I needed this morning, to be caught in the middle of a mystical dick measuring contest!"


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 22, 2004)

OOC: That was halarious.   

J.K.: Raya responds "Hey, that would be wonderful! How would you coming to pick me up at my house sound?" After the cold hits and passes, she shudders for a bit. "Wow, I wonder what that was?" To which one of the others responds, worriedly looking to a couple chibi ice cubed students "Does that happen often?" to which Robby replies "Regularly, but not often. Probably was someone playing a prank. I hope he doesn't get any unwanted attention from this."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 22, 2004)

Kryptonite shudders slightly at the cold, but she continues typing - even as her fingers begin to slow from the chill.  When it ends, it appears that she did not even notice the phenomenon.



> Damien
> _"Just what I needed this morning, to be caught in the middle of a mystical dick measuring contest!"_




"Boys and their silly games." Kryptonite sighs.  She then looks to P1, her fingers stilling for a moment. "Coming?" She then heads to her first hour class. "If it is a demonstration of power they want, I'm certain that you and I can provide that." She says as they head off. "In abundance."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 22, 2004)

P1 does notice the cold, his internal thermostat measured and recorded the change in temperature, but he doesn't give any outward sign of it. However his tactically-based mind immediately begins considering this new knowledge about one of his allies powers, and how he could benefit from it.

_The ability to lower temperature in an area. It would be quite useful to demoralize an enemy unprepared for such change. I wonder if he can make snow as well, that would be incredibly useful. Perhaps..._ 

P1 ends that train of thought as Kryptonite addresses him. His mind turns once again to the conversation at hand.

"We certainly could. Although I have to wonder if a genius hacker and a top-of-the-line robotic assasin would be well recieved for the kind of demonstrations they would excell at."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2004)

Still shivering from the encounter with the freezing cold, Brenna slips into an out of the way place and lets her illusion drop, once again it flows from Brenna's form to Lugh's and he walks out of his place of concealment and heads to his first class.

_That was interesting, I wonder if they realize that a suitable demonstration of power is in the application, not in the showiness, especially here. Still that was impressive, Thomas could be formidable. Hmm, still it accomplished what I wished, let's see how things turn out. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2004)

Thomas doesn't turn around at Damien's comment, but his keen senses do pick it up.

_A little cold never killed anyone... guess I would need to apply my powers in a more ideal context before it yields adequate results. Hmm, I do believe I need to get the necromancer back for what he said, assuming the reasoning behind my actions to be on the same level as Roichi... rubs me the wrong way._

[ooc: Hey Imerak, my character's name is Thomas by the way, Kal's is Lugh.  ]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 22, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> "Hey, that would be wonderful! How would you coming to pick me up at my house sound?"



J.K.'s widens as sees his dreams come true. He has to keep himself from jumping higher than the roof.
"O-Okay. I-I mean it's perfect. C-Can I accompany you home after school so you can show me where you live?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 23, 2004)

OOC: Is it just me, or have you guys not scene a real class of biology? Anyway...

To J.K.: "That sounds like a good idea. Let's meet afternoon at the front gate of the school, and walk home together from there. Well, I'm going to go to class, so I'll see you in Earth Science. Later!" She begins walking to her first class of the day.

In biology, you are greeted by a drastically changed room, with containers holding many odd flora and fauna, much of which none of you can really say you are familiar with, preserved in a green liquid. At the front of the class is a tall man with rosy skin and jet black hair, black eyes, and is dressed lavishly. In front of the desk is what appears to be a large (3 ft. tall) blue penguin doll with peg-legs, a pouch, with spiky blond hair, resembling the hair style of your old Biology teacher, that was poorly sewn together. "Good morning, I am your new teacher, Belial. You can call me Mr. B if you prefer. I am here because your old teacher was forced to resign-" His speach is interupted by a sudden outburst from a group of students at the back of the class, laughing histarically at this, and then stopping. "Anyway, the person standing in front of the class is Mr. J, my student aid who will be helping during class. In this class, I will be teaching you about the many wondrous flora and fauna of this planet. Also, if you are interested, next year a new class will be available, Biology II, where we will talk about the many creatures on other planes and their biologies. But, I'm getting ahead of myself, please turn to page 17 in your textbooks so that we may start our first chapter, plants."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2004)

Damien looks puzzled at the appearance of the new instructors, but nonetheless, he pulls out his text and opens it to page 17.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 23, 2004)

_Strange I don't even remember meeting a previous biology teacher, I suppose teachers vanishing around here wouldn't be unusual, since at least some of the staff seem to be mind controlled. Ah well, not my problem._

Lugh shrugs and contents himself with reading from the book as expected.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 24, 2004)

As Raya enters the building and can't see him anymore, Josh jumps 10 feet straight up in the air. When he lands, he still feels like he's floating, but is calm enough to go to his own lessons.

At Mr.B's cue J.K. gets out the book and his giant pencils, happy to begin a course he was looking forward to, even though he finds Mr. J a little... disquieting. He's curious to see how it will help Mr.B's lessons.

OOC: Imerak: our language arts teacher's name is Ms. Selura or Selest? You used both.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2004)

> P1
> _"We certainly could. Although I have to wonder if a genius hacker and a top-of-the-line robotic assasin would be well recieved for the kind of demonstrations they would excell at."_




Kryptonite smiles. "Oh, I'm sure we could come up with something appropriate."

Once in Biology, she only half-pays attention, pulling up the textbook in pdf on her laptop and putting it on another desktop while she keeps her code on another.  Her fingers continue clicking away, tabbing to a word processor to pretend she is taking notes if anyone appears overly curious about what she's typing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2004)

_Belial... Is likely nothing to do with me anyway, a lot happens here._

Thomas looks carefully at Mr Belial as he introduces himself, but takes no real significant action. He gets his book out and begins working.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 24, 2004)

Tetsuya appears to be jarred by the change in decor, and is quiet for most of the class.  He finds himself reasonably engrossed in the material, however.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> OOC: Imerak: our language arts teacher's name is Ms. Selura or Selest? You used both.




Selest, I think.  When was this?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC:Sorry Imerak, I meant Zack. That's what I get for posting too late at night.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

P1 doesn't appear overly concerned about the change in teachers. He opens his book and gets to work, showing an interest in biology unusual for a non-carbon based creature.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 25, 2004)

OOC: Uh, sorry for any confusion. Your LA teacher's full name is Crystal Selest. Selura does sound familiar, but bleh, oh well. I'm not using it. I can't believe I switched her name, out of the blue. Sorry   

IC: Mr. J moves off to the side to let Mr. Belial continue with the lecture, moving to a small computer screen close to Mr. Belial's desk, and begins typing.

And so, the bell rings, signifying the transition to the next class period.
Thomas, Kryptonite, P1 and Lugh: In philosophy, you get scolded for bringing bad luck into the small priest's class. Apparently you have spent some amount of time with a great evil. "It's aura is all around you!" he yells, waving his staff, dispelling nothing that any of you can see.

J.K.: In earth science, Raya manages to save a seat for you close to her. She asks "So, how was your last class? My P.E. teacher is crazy, letting these sadist girls run the class. We had to run all period." Sighing to herself "Hopefully your P.E. class is better then mine..."

Damien: 3 of the students that were in your previous class follow you to art. They were in the same group of students that broke out laughing during Mr. Belial's lecture. One of them is a beautiful burnett dressed in a very tight skirt and shortcut shirt. Another is a very finely dressed beautiful male (?) student (OOC: think bishonan, a feminine male with good looks) with an odd black tattoo that appears to move slowly and glow with an inner light. And last, a student dressed in stereotypical black ninja dress. In Art class, Sgt. Giovani steps in front of the class, "Today, we, I mean you, will continue your lesson on fear, focusing on dread." With a press of a switch, he runs out the door, and the class immediately locks down and begins to fill with water, at about 5 feet high, leaving most students to stand on their desks. From the panel in the ceiling where the cats had been dropped into the class, the panel opens to poor eels into the class, and a good deal of them. As they get close to students you can see flashes of electricity and jumping students, trying to avoid the now hostile electric eels. The three students from earlier, however, are sitting in a bubble, what appears to be a dome of force that is protecting them from the water. The ninja and burnett look fascinated and amused by the appearance of the eels, while the bishonan looks bored. 
...After a about an hour of that, the water drains, and the eels follow the flow of water through the drains in the floor. This event leaves most of the students unconscious or scared out of their wits, most those left declaring they want to transfer out of the class.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

Damien lets himself be passed by the three students from the biology classroom.  As they walk in front of him, Damien tries to furtively watch the brunette, and also tries to decide whether he should be looking at the person next to her as well.  He never does reach a decision on that matter, though.

As soon as Sgt. Nutcase lets the eels in, Damien calls Skull over to him and has his undead buddy ward off as many of the shockers as he can.  Damien climbs up on his desk to keep most of his body dry and starts muttering to himself for a second.  When he is finished there is a small flicker of blue fire in his hand that grows into a sword crafted of bone and ringed in the same blue flame.  He spears at any eels that get past Skull.  

Throughout the hour he tries to keep an eye out for any of the other students experiencing too much trouble.  Every so often he sends a bolt of dark energy across the room to strike at eels harrassing his beleaguered classmates.  He notices the bubble bound trio, but they are obviously doing just fine by themselves.  Once the hour is over he hops down from the desk and scowls at his sodden pants.

As he leaves the class he walks past the bone dry trio while he is wringing water from his clothes and says "You'll have to teach me how to do that someday."  Then he continues on out the door to his next class.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> And so, the bell rings, signifying the transition to the next class period.
> Thomas, Kryptonite, P1 and Lugh: In philosophy, you get scolded for bringing bad luck into the small priest's class. Apparently you have spent some amount of time with a great evil. "It's aura is all around you!" he yells, waving his staff, dispelling nothing that any of you can see.





_Certainly not referring to me... must be Belial._

"Sir, I believe the entity of which you speak is the new member of faculty, a Mr.Belial. He taught our Biology class earlier this morning. You haven't met him I assume?" Thomas informs the teacher.

_Hmph, this old fellow should be able to trip up whatever Belial has planned here._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 25, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> J.K.: In earth science, Raya manages to save a seat for you close to her. She asks "So, how was your last class? My P.E. teacher is crazy, letting these sadist girls run the class. We had to run all period." Sighing to herself "Hopefully your P.E. class is better then mine..."



"Nah, I am afraid they're all the same. Ours made us run too. Ten times around the school. And this" he points to the pink star on his left shoulder "is the mark she wants us to bear. I wouldn't be surprised if someone played them some terrible joke, sooner or later. I just had Biology, which seems fine, though the teacher, Mr. Belial, and his aid are a bit weird. Ehm, I mean, I shouldn't be the one calling someone else weird..." he lowers his eyes, looking desperately in his mind for a way to bring the conversation in less dangerous waters. "W-What are your other classes?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

P1 is about to scoff at the teacher for believing in supersticious nonsence like 'aura's' and 'great evil'. Then he remembers some of what he has seen in the school and decides to keep his mouth shut.

OOC:
I'm going to be out of town from tomorrow to September 5th. I'm not sure if I'll have computer access but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

_ Heh,guess that answers that, I'm not a great evil. Guess its probably the Biology teacher.  _


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2004)

Kryptonite simply shakes her head at the teacher's words. _Skilled, yes, powerful, maybe... but evil?  Not likely.  And what is he talking about, anyway?  Is this philosophy, or mysticism?_


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 26, 2004)

J.K.: Raya says "Ya, I have the same biology teacher. He's a little odd. I wonder what's up with that penguin thing. It sorta reminds me of the old biology teacher, though I only saw him once outside of school. Other then my other required classes, my other elective is German 1."

Meanwhile, in philosophy: "What! Him! How could this happen? I knew that when Jekt disappeared for a week he would do something stupid. But who? Who would egg him on? I must consider this. And why is he here?" He begins muttering to himself for about 5 minutes, starts, and begins teaching class.

And after all this, the bell rings, announcing the beginning of lunch.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2004)

Satisfaction resides in the mind behind Thomas' neutral mask as the Philosiphy teacher plans action.

_Hmm, maybe I can pry some information from the old man, his ramblings suggest there is more to him than inane superstitions._

When the bell rings he approaches the old priest with a few questions in mind. The zone of cool air travels with him as per normal.

"Excuse me, sir, but I can't help but be curious about what you said in relation to the Biology teacher. Is there something I should be concerned about if attending his class? And if I may be so bold: Who is this Jekt person and what would he have to do with this?" Thomas asks flatly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2004)

J.K. reluctantly waves Raya goodbye and goes looking for his friends.
"Hi guys! So what's up today? I couldn't find Roichi in the whole school. What did you do to him, Lugh? What about your...disease Kryptonite?" he looks around to see if anybody is listening to them "Are you feeling better today? I'm going to the Nature's Friends meeting tonight, so monday you'll all know if they are up to something. Or should I rather call you during the weekend?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

"Greetings J.K., nothing permanent, nothing that would last even this long. I suppose he's avoiding us until he can ward himself against me. Monday works for me, I suspect I will be _otherwise occupied_, this weekend. "


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2004)

Kryptonite's fingers continue clicking on the keyboard. "I'm doing better... almost over it now.  The symptoms are quite aggressive..." She sniffles, then winks at JK.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 28, 2004)

Thomas: "Hmmm?" Looking around, waiting for the class to clear, "Ah, one fiend ignorant of another? Well, you don't seem too bad, and you can yet be saved, so I will confide in you this knowledge. I've known people from all of the planes, and there are always breaks in stereotypes. Now, Jekt was one of the Biology teachers for our school. He was a retired Demon Hunter that traveled the planes, slaying evil where he found it. He disappeared for this week, right? And now this new teacher comes in, rather quickly, to replace him. Odd, no? I wish to know more of this situation, to see if it was karma, or something greater happened. And Belial? From what I remember Jekt telling me, he used to be a greater Demon Lord, ruling his own plane, until the plaine instated a democracy as it's ruling government. Now, Belial is just seen as an old, respected and retired leader, to the demons. Why am I telling you this? Because I believe that knowledge can save you. I don't know him, but I do know that he is a demon. Hopefully what you now know can protect you. Now, I must think on this situation." He turns away and walks towards his desk, takes his seat behind it, and begins to meditate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

_Hmm, the old man is painfully observant, he knows his game well then... but saving me? At least he can't go digging in my head like that damn pixie. My path is mine alone, I choose my direction and I'll not react kindly should he try to dictate where I go. Regardless, I should help him if only for my own benefit._

"I am under the distinct impression that you need not go far to find Jekt, sir. Belial has an assistant with some distinct similarities to your missing friend," Thomas hands over the information in exchange for what the teacher gave him, "This matter seems unrelated to me, but I am willing to assist where I can be deemed useful. Thankyou for your time, sir, I'm sure you you know how to get in contact."

Thomas takes his leave to lunch with briefcase in hand.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2004)

Damien trails through the hallways, dripping water on the floor.  He finds the others at lunch and sits down with a slightly squishy noise.  He gets a funny look on his face and reaches down inside his shirt to pull out half an eel, which he drops on the floor next to him.

"Don't ask."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

Thomas notes Damien's curious condition.

_Maybe my petty revenge isn't necessery after... whatever that was. We shall see._

Thomas takes another swig of his soft drink, and keeps listening to what people are saying around him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Lugh arches an eyebrow at Damien's condition. 

"Well at least you didn't get into a fight with the dreaded _*BUMP*_ling. "


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

"True, that would have been worse.  I suppose I should be grateful for small mercies."

With that, Damien relaxes and stretches out his long legs, BUMPing the lunch table.

"Sorry."

Then he turns to his cafeteria issue lunch for a few moments before pushing it away with a prolonged shudder.

"I need to remember to bring my own lunches."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

"If it would help I can improve the taste somewhat."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Damien gestures futily at his lunch tray, it's full of meat that shouldn't be green, but is; and vegetables that should be green, but aren't.  He pushes it towards Lugh with a single finger.

"That'd be great.  Anything that could be done to make it even stomachable would be great."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

In The Name Of Clarity Begone Foul Double Post!


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Lugh nods and passes his hands over the food in a pointlessly dramatic gesture replacing the somewhat disturbing food with meat and vegetables of a far higher quality. 

"If you would prefer something else that can also be arranged."
(Projection Rank 1 (All Senses))


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 31, 2004)

"Neat trick." Kryptonite says absently.  She has not gotten food, but a small steaming cup of coffee sits on the table in front of her.  She has unloaded her laptop from its harness and placed it on the table; all this was done in unusual silence, only occassionally broken by the clacking of fingernails on the keyboard that has become part of the background noise.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 31, 2004)

J.K., who was happily gobbling down several plates of the same meat and salad Damien deemed uneatable, looks up to watch wide-eyed Lugh's display of magic.
"Heh. I love this school. A new surprise behind every corner."
Then he resumes eating with the same rapture and zeal he showed before, seemingly unbothered by the taste of his lunch.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

Damien looks dubiously at the plate for a second, expecting a simple illusion.  But he brings a bite to his mouth and chows down anyway.  Then he nods his appreciation and finishes chewing his bite.

"Thanks man!"

With that he resumes eating and finishes it up before whatever trick was done wears off.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 1, 2004)

OOC: Ya, I guess it's safe to say that we can end lunch at this, knowing that everything business wise has been taken care of in character.

IC: The lunch bell rings, and the school populace moves about, going to the final class of the day.
In p. 6 Language Arts, Ms. Selest is as beautiful as ever, and just as ever, it is difficult to take your eyes off of her. The lesson goes uninterupted, and the class ends with one final announcement. "Though none of you, I am sure, are intereseted, many of the schools clubs are meeting tonight. Among them are the Witches Guild and the Nature's Friends Club. I am sure that if you were planning to attend any of these, you would have sought out such information sooner. Have a good weekend class, I will see you again on Wednesday." 
The bell rings, and the afternoon is yours.

IC: Ok, we can skip ahead to tonight's planned events if you guys want. Sound good, or is there some business in character that you guys would like to take care of?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

OOC - Skipping ahead, sounds good to me.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

ooc - wake me up in the morning


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

OOC: Well, I should bring Raya home on my skateboard, so she will know the true meaning of speed and recklessness (j/k ) but if it's not very interesting you can skip it. I'd ask her if I should come dressed in any particular way tonight.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2004)

ooc: Unless Thomas is asked to come along to something he'll go home and play some pool.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 1, 2004)

"That is so cool," Tetsuya says as his packed sandwhich becomes delicious.  "Man, I've got to learn how to do that one day..."

After school, Tetsuya hangs around with his friends and then heads home.  "Have a good night, guys.  Make sure to tell me all about your da- er, 'scouting mission' tomorrow, J. K."

OOC:Yeah, just goin' home.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 1, 2004)

> Tetsuya
> _"Have a good night, guys. Make sure to tell me all about your da- er, 'scouting mission' tomorrow, J. K."_




Kryptonite raises an eyebrow at JK, and her fingers cease their clacking.

"A date?" She says, a small amount of surprise in her voice. "Well, I'm almost jealous." She winks at him, then looks to P1.

"Let's go." She says to the robot. "This thing is almost done... I'm going to need some sleep once it is."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2004)

J.K. coughs and reaches for some water as his last mouthful go down the wrong way. Once more he thanks his fur for hiding his violent blush.
"Who told you I got a da?!...Err, I mean I have no date, I just go there to see if they are up to something, really."
When Kryptonite winks at him, he falls from his chair unto the floor, then he jumps up looking extremely embarasssed.
"Can't we just... talk about something else?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 2, 2004)

> JK
> _"Who told you I got a da?!...Err, I mean I have no date, I just go there to see if they are up to something, really."_




Kryptonite laughs. "Well, you just did, for one.  Call it intuition."



> JK
> _"Can't we just... talk about something else?"_




"While I'd love to stay and chat, I really have to catch some sleep.  I've been up for awhile, working on this thing... if we're going to do anything with it, I have to have some rest and not just be fuelled up on caffeine."

_If this one gets involved with someone on the other side... he may become troublesome.  He might not turn against us, but if whoever he's going with... if she - or he, maybe? - is with our enemy, we may have a problem.  JK could make short work of me if he got within close range... of course, that's what P1 is for, I suppose.  Hopefully it won't come to that, but it never hurts to be careful._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2004)

Thomas has taken the bullet back out of his pocket by this time and once again it plays across his hand while he listens to the conversation.

"I sincerely doubt I would be received well at either of the events happening tonight, so unless specifically requested I'll be in my quarters," Thomas adds, "I may be busy over the weekend."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

Damien nods along with Thomas's comments.

"Yeah, the witches circle might be interesting if it wasn't a sexist organization, although I have my own reasons for avoiding the group now.  And I doubt the Nature Lovers would appreciate my hobbies. . ."

He looks a Skull trailing dociley behind him.

". . .although it is sort of akin to recycling.  But I think not overall.  So home I go.  You know where to reach me if you need me for anything."

With that he peels off from the group along with Skull in order to make his way home.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 3, 2004)

_Admit I made a mistake or potentially face the Witches circle alone tonight. Decisions, Decisions. _
_It was not a mistake, it's not _my_ fault that he missed the hint. Hmph. And he looked like the smartest one there. _ 
_Shush, you can play tonight, if he isn't intelligent enough to recognise a lead we don't need his 'help'. _

" I have something planned tonight, and I will try and find out more about the Witches Circle over the weekend hopefully I will have some information Monday "


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 5, 2004)

ooc: What I have decided to do is email the transpiring events to Litchtenhart (J.K.) and to Kalanyr (Lugh). 

In the mean time, over the weekend you guys gain a level, for good roleplay, combat, and good participation. Those who participated in the fight with the Elemental at the beginning of the campaign each gain an additional 3 character points to spend on stats, attributes, whatever. I wanted to award those that had stuck in since the beginning, because this has been a really, really long school week.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2004)

OOC - How do we do HP ? Roll, Max, 3/4, Half  ?

Not sure if you have an email address for me if not kalanyr at gmail dot com

Lugh is now updated: Let me know if you've got any problems with it Zack.

Oh and is in anyone here interested in a gmail account?  I have 4 invites to give out, if you want one just let me know. 

I'm holding one for Zack if he wants it since this is the longest running PbP I've been in. So I have 3 left if anyone else wants one.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2004)

Damien sits up in bed on Monday morning and groans to himself.  His curtains are drawn tightly, shutting out the morning sun.  Across the room he can see the faint blue glow floating in Skull's eyesockets.  The pale illumination relects off of the polished ivory, giving Skull's grin a decidedly strange appearance.  Damien rubs his eyes for a few seconds and then reaches over to turn on a light.

"Morning Skull.  It's back to school again for us today.  Help me find my shoes, would you?"

[ooc - Zach, character question -- 



Spoiler



as I was reading the SRD while leveling Damien and I noticed something that I missed before.  Namely the Toxic special attack defect that seems to fit the idea of my "Touch of Death" attack.  Namely because negative energy shouldn't affect inanimate matter like constructs.  So I was wondering if I could pick up the Toxic descriptor and change the draining pattern to just drain body (con) to more closely fit the concept I originally had for the attack.  I haven't used the ability so far in the game, so it wouldn't really change history at all.


]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2004)

Thomas gets out of bed on Monday morning, dressed in his biege flannel pyjamas. He tiredly rubs his eyes then makes his way over to his briefcase.

_Now to test my theory, if I can focus the cold that I had dispersed over the entire school into one small space..._

He held his hand out in front of him, focusing on it for a moment. The room cools considerably before the area within 5' of him is briefly turned into a frigid vacuum as the air within it is reduced to a small sum of sludge in his hand.

_More viscous than I had estimated... conveniant._

He tips his hand, and the viscous oxygen falls onto his metal briefcase with a solid splat.

_Does not seem to damage non-organic matter though, I guess there's some benefit in that._

It takes a while for the oxygen to evaporate, and Thomas watches it turn to liquid then rapidly boil away to a vapour before he starts getting ready for school.

_There is potential there. I am curious as to other ways I can manifest that talent._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 8, 2004)

P1 follows Kryptonite around as normal. He is oddly silent and subdued as he mentally runs an adaptive response and ability upgrade through his system. After the weekend is over he returns to school with Kryptonite, as exhuberent as ever and just a bit more advanced.

OOC:
I'm back.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 9, 2004)

Kryptonite relaxes over the weekend, putting the finishing touches on the trojan and generally relaxing.  She finds a series of anime she hadn't realized she'd packed, and watches it religiously in the wee hours of the morning.  She tinkers somewhat with putting the trojan through her translational gear; it is more difficult than she anticipated, however.

She finds P1's silence strange but doesn't question it; she is simply thankful for the peace.

OoC: Still haven't updated... I will as soon as I remember how to use the BESM d20 rules...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Having eventually found his shoes, Damien heads down for a quick breakfast before grabbing his backpack and heading out the door.  He walks slowly down the street to good ol' DHS, wondering what will happen this week.  On his way he keeps an eye out for any of his friends on their way as well.

[ooc - still waiting on a verdict, Zack.  hafrogman at gmail dot com if you wish]


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 10, 2004)

OOC-Hafrogman: Oh ya, you can. Besides, you just lvled, and as you said, you haven't used the attack. I have no problem with it.

IC: Monday starts, and everyone returns to school with a bit more experience and confidence (or feer ). Everyone meets at the usual morning hangout just outside the school.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2004)

Damien nods at the others as he finds them hanging around outside the school before first bell.

"Everyone have an interesting weekend?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 10, 2004)

P1 waves to Damian when he notices him come over

"It was pretty good. I was finally able to run a system upgade over the weekend. It might not be exciting but it gave a much needed boost to my system"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 10, 2004)

OOC - Over the weekend Lugh will head back to Tsukibito's (in a suitably goth-looking non-Brenna alternate form) and check if it matches the night club that they went to. He will also check if there's any witches there during that time. Lugh will also use his sixth sense over the weekend to check for any lingering magical aura's on himself that are not his own.

IC- (Assuming Tsukibito's was the night club)

Lugh turns up with Arestis, as is usual. He seems to be relatively pleased with himself, since he moves to the meeting point by jumping between trees and jumping of walls and window ledges. Before landing in the meeting area. 

"Yeah, it was interesting. I managed to turn up some information about the Witch's Circle, from my research over the weekend. Most of it wouldn't interest you but I discovered a club quiet popular with the Goth crowd, I saw a few of the witches there when I was checking it out. Tsukibito's I believe the name is.  "

_Of course the real question is, which is more beneficial to me, to aid these people ? or to throw in with the Witches, they are certainly an interesting group._
_ *Giggle*. It was fun. But its not like this group are boring either._
_*Mental Sweathdrop* Yes and I suppose the necromancer has nothing to with your opinion. Still I suspect the Witches will be dangerous if crossed, their initation does inspire a certain _loyalty_ in their members. Perhaps you should have a look around after school, or during one of the breaks so no one gets suspicious. I do not think they will take well to a member disappearing. I suspect being in a club may get you a bit more respect. _
_That could be fun, snivelling worms, telling us to stay to the lower floor, at the least I should find some of the other first year initiates and see what they are up to if they are on the lower floor. _
_Now I just need to find an excuse for my companions. _
_You could say you're looking for one of the people you got information from_
_ *Grin* You really are quiet helpful when you aren't acting like a bimbo_
_ What did you expect ? I am after all a facet of you and you know perfectly well that people who don't take you seriously are easier to decieve. Which is probably why the Witches have such commendable fashion sense, they know this too._
_ Thats a valid point. One that bares investigating. We will see during the break. Oh and try to get the flirting with Damien over with *first*, we don't know how long the other witches will spend together yet.  _
_Remember the furball could provide some problems if he is close when we change, thankfully after we pass we leave no scent. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2004)

Thomas listens to the others.

"My weekend was uneventful," he says simply.

_Hmph, discussing any progress I have made in developing my... talents... would not likely be the wisest of things to do. Best leave such things to be discovered in due course._


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2004)

Damien nods slightly in responce to everyone's comments.

"Mine was pretty uneventful.  But then that isn't neccesarily a bad thing around here.  Are we all set to go this week?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

Lugh nods

"If Kryptonite is ready, I believe we are all prepared.."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 11, 2004)

Kryptonite nods. 

"I am ready."


----------



## Imerak (Sep 12, 2004)

Tetsuya returns to school, looking not much different from Friday.  He mostly spent the weekend watching TV, doing a bit of shopping, and doing homework.  _Bleh._

He says as much to his new friends.  "No, I had a pretty boring weekend.  Not many tourneys this time of year anyways."

_If you're really bored, you could have tried to use your powers with more than just trading cards,_ Ero reminds him.

_Yeah, but that would require working!_ Tetsuya sends light-heartedly.  "Er...ready to go?  Yeah, I guess that's good."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 13, 2004)

OOC: Hmmm. Tetsuya, P:1, Kryptonite, all need character updates. Don't worry too much about it, just the sooner the better.

Lugh: Your investigation of the club confirms that it is the same as the club you had gone to earlier. At the club, you do find a couple witches, but none that you recognize from the club. Also, the only real lingering magical aura left on you was from the teleportation spells.

So, do you want to implement Kryptonite's program?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 13, 2004)

I did update P1.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 13, 2004)

OOC: Zack did you get my mail?


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 13, 2004)

OOC: Yes, I have the doc, thanks. 
On P:1s character stats, it still says he's lvl 1. It's just a bit confusing.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 13, 2004)

OOC:I put a question on the OOC board about my character, but it bears repeating.  Can I redo Tetsuya's 1rst-level stats a bit?  It just occurs to me that some things could have been done a lot more smoothly.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2004)

Damien looks at his watch.

"When are we planning to actually do it?  Before school?  Or at night sometime, or what?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2004)

"My suggestion would be at night." Kryptonite says simply.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2004)

Thomas nods.

"Night it is then," he confirms Kryptonite's statement, "Till then."

He wanders off, seemingly to his first class.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2004)

Damien nods as well.

"Right, tonight then.  Off to class I guess.  He pulls a scrap of paper out of his pocket and squints at it.  What is my first class today anyways. . .

Right, History. . . I guess I'll see you all in class then."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 15, 2004)

P1, as always, agrees with Kryptonite. He follows her to class but stays away from the Trojan carrying laptop, just in case.

OOC:
Whoops. I missed the level, but everything else was updated. The level has been fixed now.

You know I'm pretty sure this is the first time a character of mine has ever gained a level. Go me  .


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 16, 2004)

OOC: Well, if it doesn't have too much of an impact on the game, then go ahead. Plus, because you got a level up, you can make necessary changes as you see fit.

Today's classes go by fast, leading to lunch. During lunch, there is a commotion on the 2nd floor.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2004)

Zack, please, answer my last e-mail so I don't delay the party any further.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2004)

Thomas sits quietly until he notices the sounds of the commotion from the second floor.

"I am curious as to what could be happening, does anyone share this sentiment?" Thomas says, standing up with briefcase firmly in hand.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 16, 2004)

"Yeah, lets check it out. I've been wondering what's so special about the upper floors anyway.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2004)

Damien sits idly considering the intricate shape of a single cheeto when the commotion breaks out upstairs.  He looks up at the ceiling for a second when Thomas and P1 are talking.  Then he pops the cheezy snack into his mouth, crunches it thoughtfully and then swallows.

"Sure, lets go.  If I stay here it'll bug me all day."


----------



## Imerak (Sep 16, 2004)

"Are you sure?" Tetsuya says nervously.  "I mean, we'll probably hear about it...ah, what the heck, count me in."  Tetsuya breaks into a smile.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 17, 2004)

"I will assist, as well." Kryptonite says darkly after taking one final sip of coffee. "If anything goes poorly, we would best go as a group."

I'll update asap, Zack... my time to get online is limited, and I've been really busy, a situation which doesn't look to be alleviating anytime soon.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

Brenna notices the disturbance and decides to go and have a look, if she found any of the other new witches she'll see if any of them want to check out whats going on, otherwise she'll head up there herself.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 17, 2004)

Upstairs, as you move closer, you can hear shouting voices. Once withing range to hear clearly over the crowed, You can see several students argueing "Oh ya, we don't really on control. We focus our bodies and spirit to fight, we don't fling flashy blasts of light." to which the girl retorts "Well, so what? My "flashy blasts of light" could snipe you from over a football field away." The two arguing, one of them a male with a sheathed kendo stick, the other a girl in dark drag with purple hair. "Ya, and? That's if i'm not in your face, shoving a sword through your frail body!" To which the girl replies "Oh ya? Well my club is better then yours! Any one of us is easily better then any of you, let alone anyone that doesn't use magic, like you, the karate club, those geeky techs, everyone! The only reason you boys use those, sticks, is because you're compensating for something." The Witches Guild members behind burst into laughter, pointing at the kendo stick at the freshmen's side. A couple members from other groups step forward, martial artists, mage guild members, more kendo club goers, etc. You can feal tension on the floor. Then, one of the Karate club members steps forward "Alright, girls, fine. To prove, again, which club is the best, lets have each club meet up after school, in the football field, this afternoon. If you don't come, your club automatically loses. Now, girls, try not to say pms caused you to drop out. It'll only make you look bad." To which the other non-witches guild members laugh greatly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 17, 2004)

Kryptonite just shakes her head.

_Petty squabbles over who is better... when will they learn?  Though that idea of magic being better than technology... that's bothersome.  Technology is true power... what is magic but hand-waving and posturing, hoping that whatever it is that's out there works?  Too unreliable.  Give me code any day._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 17, 2004)

Thomas listens to the argument, grim satisfaction seems to flavour his thoughts as the situation builds to the challenge.

_Ah, I savour this... this feel of conflict in the air. I must stay to watch this after school._


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

Brenna shakes her head as she looks on and moves to join the Witches.

_ Club showdown? I am SOOOO there. Thinking there's a force superior to magic, hmph! _


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 18, 2004)

"Oooohhh! An organized fight. You can get lots of data on combat styles and power levels watching one of those. And it will give me a great chance to learn more about this magic stuff. Can we go Kryptonite? Pretty pretty pllleeeaaaassseee?


----------



## Imerak (Sep 18, 2004)

"Eh," Tetsuya says indifferently.  "Is that all people care about around here?  Who's stronger in battle?  Though if you want my opinion on the matter, magic and technology both have their uses."

OOC:Character's updated.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 19, 2004)

_P1 seems rather interested in this... it may be a good opportunity for him to learn, though we might draw attention..._

_Well... there are certainly others who will go... we won't stand out.  Much._

Kryptonite nods her head, once. "Alright, P1.  We'll go.  But when it comes time for what we're doing, we'll leave.  Alright?"

_Chances are good it'll be short.  But P1 has a point... good to know just what sort of thing you're dealing with._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 19, 2004)

"Yay! Thank you mommy. Don't worry, I'll be good, I promise."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 19, 2004)

Damien shakes his head at the idea of a contest between clubs being in anyway representative of the relative value of magic or physical training.  However, it sounds like it should be interesting to watch, and perhaps get a look at any of the witches who have a summoning bent.

"I think I'll go along to watch as well."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 20, 2004)

The group of students disperses, each of them making snide remarks about each of the other clubs. During you next class elective classes, you can see a couple freshmen members from those clubs that had appeared, each of them jeering at any club members that they share the class with, the teacher having to quiet them down before a fight breaks out midclass. Each class, however, does pass quickly, leading to the end of the school day. "See you after school, unless you're too scared" can be heard from several students harassing others while they leave class. From what each of you can see, word spreads fast, and so many non-club students are going to watch the event, including a couple celebrities, such as Christian Lajorn, and Ryuoh.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2004)

_The time draws nearer with each passing moment, I doubt I could find any kind of revelation within their rivalry, but it is worth my time for the entertainment._

Like many others Thomas makes his way to witness the conflict.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2004)

After his last class, Damien starts to wander over to the football field with all the hordes of other students.  He tries to get into a position where he can see the field itself without being close enough to be affected my anything gone awry.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 23, 2004)

P1 can hardly concentrate on his class. All his primary neural systems are focused on the upcoming battle. He'd been programmed about infantry and military vehicles, and all this magic and such had been completely new ground to him. Now, at last, he would have a chance to see just what those strange powers can do.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 23, 2004)

Brenna will turn up and head over to the other witches. She'll make a studied assessment of the field while she waits.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 23, 2004)

The field where the students were referring to is about a 10 minute walk beyond the already distant and currently used football field. The football field looks more like a battlefield then a football field. In addition to looking abondoned, the once aluminum bleachers are now half-blasted and corroded due to time. The field is pocked with craters from miscallaneous blasts, and where there was once a small building (probably a concession stand) there is now only charred rubble. On the far side of the field, there is a large hole in the ground, and without further inspection, considering how far each of you are from the hole, you can't tell how deep, or if anything resides in there. 

Each of the clubs set up camp as far from the others as possible, on the outside of the inner field. The major, well-known clubs you see are the High Mages Council, The Witches Guild, the Karate Club, and the Kendo Club. There are, however, individuals that look like they are ready to participate, but aren't set up in large groups.

Once each of the clubs get settled, a blond with a guitar case moves to the center of the field, opens up his case, and begins to fiddle with something inside. He pulls out a microphone and says in a stereotypical fight refs voice, with everyone able to hear despite the lack of speakers, "And good afternoon fellow classmates, welcome to this afternoons Club Brawl! Now don't-" He gets cut off by a short student with a laptop, that looks like he has a lit cigar in his mouth. After conversing for a few moments, he continues "My name, if you don't know it, is Christian Lajorn. And lucky for you guys, my friend here has just set up how exactly this turny here is going to work. Now, don't worry, you don't have to be in a club to participate. If you're just looking to make yourself known, get some girls, or guys, then come on down and register your name or group. Groups, however, will have the advantage, because they can send out any member they choose, instead of forced to send out somebody. But don't worry, guns are met with guns, so if someone sends out they're leader, you are more then welcome to do so. 

So, the little guy begins typing on his computer, creates 3 holigrams of himself, and reps from the clubs and individual participants move in to put there names in. 

J.K.- You manage to catch the sent of the group of students that had kidnapped Lugh's charge.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2004)

Thomas locates his associates.

"Apparently the brawl has evolved into a tourney. Is general concensus that it is worth gathering our group to participate? In my own opinion, leaving a mark on the other clubs may be a wise idea if we wish to maintain an untroubled independence," he suggests.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2004)

Damien shrugs at Thomas's comment.

"I don't know.  It would be interesting, but not enough to be worth dying over.  What kind of fatality rate is involved with this thing anyways?  You'd think half the school killing each other would attract attention, but on the other hand I can't say as a trust all these people."


----------



## Imerak (Sep 25, 2004)

"So, is this kind of thing normal around here?" Tetsuya asks rhetorically.  "Enter?  Why not?  Sounds like fun, I guess."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 26, 2004)

OOC: Hmmmm, not many posts. So, anyone interested?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 26, 2004)

(ooc: I know I'm interested, and if it's fatalities people are worried about don't worry, it's incredibly difficult to die in BESM.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 26, 2004)

OOC - Yah, I am also interested.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 28, 2004)

OOC: Cool, we have 2 interested.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2004)

[ooc - as I said, I'm interested in a competition, but not interested in death duels.  The fact that death is rare in the system is not the same as Damien being willing to go kill someone.]


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 28, 2004)

Apon asking Christian if deaths happen, he tells you this, "Deaths do happen, don't get me wrong. But, they don't happen often because teh students are here to show off and strut, not kill. Plus, I'm here to try and make sure people only get knocked out and not killed."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2004)

Damien nods his head at Christian's answer.

"Thanks."

Then he wanders back over to Tetsuya and Thomas and gestures Skull over to stand near him.

"Okay, we're in."

He takes a look at the gunman and card flopper and gets a puzzled look on his face.

"So what should we name our team?  3 guys and a cadaver?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Warning, error in control unit. 'Spare time' system not found. Activating self destruct...

(I'm afraid I have to drop the game. It was fun, but passing college with decent grades would be even more so.)


----------



## Imerak (Sep 29, 2004)

"Wha?  Oh, we're in," Tetsuya says, somewhat startled as he was sorting through his cards.

Hoo boy.  This can only end in trouble, Ero advises, but Tetsuya ignores him.

"Hmmm...a name?  I'm not really good with that kind of stuff..." Tetsuya thinks out loud.

ooc:Sorry to hear it.  Good luck with school, then.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 30, 2004)

Kryptonite looks as though she is about to say something, then gives P1 a sudden and concerned look.

_That doesn't look good... I think he's lost it.  I'm going to have to take a look at him... assuming it wasn't a Canadian virus, or something.  Don't know what I can do if it was their work..._

Kryptonite then reverts her attention to the others. "How about three guys, a cadaver, and a girl?" She says. "I'm willing to pit my abilities against these others.  As for a name..." She smiles slightly. "How about 'The Outsiders'?"

Sorry to see you go, but college is more important than gaming.  Hope to see you again.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 1, 2004)

Suddenly, a helicopter flies overhead, and  a microphone from it announces "Buahaha! We have finally caught up with you P:1!" "Sir, he can't her you, we used a centralized EM ray to disable him." "I know that, lets pick him up and go."

And so, the hellicopter, in one fail swoop, catches and flies away with P:1.

"Ok, that was weird, but whatever. So, looks like we have everyone. We'll be leaving signups open for another 5 minutes, after whic points signups will close, and I'll give a better explanation of the rules."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2004)

Damien looks around at the others as the announcement is made.  He gives one last glimpse at the fast retreating helicopter and shrugs.

"Bye, P1."

Then he looks off towards the sign up area.

"Hey, we'd better hurry."

He strides through the crowd and registers himself, Kryptonite, Tetsuya and Thomas as "The Outsiders".

[ooc - and possibly Lugh, who has not posted IC interest, but could always show up on the way to sign in.]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 1, 2004)

Kryptonite tries to hide her surprise at the helicopter, then narrows her eyes at it as it flies away.

_Damn Canadians..._

"Yes, time is of the essence." She says.

_If the Canadians found him, could it be that they found me, as well...?  What if the feds are on their way here, too?  I suppose if it happens, I'll deal with it... no sense in thinking about it when it's unlikely.  P1 was supposed to be a secret... chances are they wouldn't tell the feds they found that hacker they lost just a little while ago hanging out with their prototype weapon.  They may be Canadian, but they're not that dumb..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 3, 2004)

OOC: Might be a good thing that we don't have many canadian players here, lol. Also, anyone see Lichtenhart around lately? He hasn't posted in a while. Did I miss something on the OOC thread?

IC: And so, Christian continues, "Alright mates, I'll go ahead and explain the rules. Each party will be set up against another party of similar strength. As one progresses in the tourny, your oponents will get harder. For those parties that have members of all shapes and sizes, you will be fighting the most oponents because of that. If you use someone that doesn't remotely give the oposing party a chance, then that person will be disqualified. It'll be a moment for our first matchups to take place, so go ahead and steel yourselves, and let the panicking commence." He laughs, and puts the mic down.

OOC: What was the name of your party going to be? This way they can just announce a team name for simplicity.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 3, 2004)

OOC:Hey, I resemble those remarks!  I believe that our team name was "The Outsiders."

IC:Tetsuya looks over at Kryptonite.  "You're going to fight?  I mean--er--there's nothing wrong with that, you just don'ts eem like the combative type."

He blinks.  "Well that was odd."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 4, 2004)

Kryptonite looks at Tetsuya with a harsh glare.  After a moment it softens, and she laughs.

"Tetsuya... no, I am not the combative type.  But my programs certainly are - they're designed for it, though on a slightly different level.  Besides, this is a challenge... and if there is one thing I can't pass up, it's a chance to test my skills."

Edit - correction, updated.  Please check to make sure I did everything right...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2004)

Thomas glances about for a sign of Roichi and his cronies. If they're present and prepping firearms he'll discreetly remove his MP5K from it's case and prep it for combat.

_I would appreciate the opportunity to compare my abilities against Roichi or one of his minions, or at least see them in action. They seem to be the only other group who use firearms, thus the only example I have to measure myself against. Makes using my gun against anyone else feel somewhat unfair, though I know that I should not feel that way, as everyone in the competition has something of equivalent value at their disposal I would wager._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted on *StripedBugbear's LiveJournal*
> 
> _[ Saturday XX XXth, 2010 | 10:22 am ]
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry guys, I've been very busy, but now I'm here to stay.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

As soon as he notices Roichi's gang smell, J.K. loses every interest in the club contest. Which seems rather silly to him anyway. Combat skills may come in handy, sure but they come from gym and constant training rather than a battlefield full of teenagers.
Unfortunately, he also notices the helicopter too late. He runs hoping to reach P1 before of them, but even with his highest jumps he misses the helicopter by 5 feet, and then it's too late.
"I'm so sorry Kryptonite. What do you think they will do to him? Is there anything we can do?" he knows he hasn't been particularly supportive of P1 before, but to see him carried away that way, and hearing that man laughing made him quite change his mind.
"You already reached him once. Do you think you can do it again?"
If he sees resignation in her eyes, he won't pursue the matter any further.
"Well, good luck, 'Outsiders'. And be careful to those witches. They look a little too sure of themselves. I'll try to see if I can find Roichi. I've got something to tell him." he says as his knuckles crack sinisterly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2004)

_So he too seeks to face Roichi, but his reasons are far more personal... I should give him first dibs. JK has been a worthy ally and friend throughout the time I have known him, and a personal vendetta is more important than my vain desire for testing my own limits._

"If the method of conversation you desire is more... physical... I would suggest joining the competition. You would only need to hope that our group ends up against his, surely his own dislike of you would lure him personally onto the field of battle if you were to be his opponent. It is a stage ideally set for vengeance, though the cost of a loss against him would be great in such a scenario, the price he would pay should he lose would be just as great, if not greater. If you don't end up facing him you can always look for him outside of the tourney conditions regardless," Thomas suggests.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

"I'm looking for no vengeance. I just want him to know that if he's bothered by something *I* did, he'd better bring it up with me, rather than with my friends, or with people totally uninvolved in it, like Arestis. I just want to talk. But this thing ends here, one way or the other."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2004)

_Wise words indeed, I should consider seeking his counsel on my own personal matters... or maybe not. Nonetheless I like his desire for finality on the issue. I would offer my assistance when the time came, but it is his battle and his alone, the best I can do is wish him luck._

Thomas nods, his normally blank expression leaking a hint of respect for a moment.

"I wish you luck, and hope you do not need it," he says.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 5, 2004)

JK said:
			
		

> "I'm so sorry Kryptonite. What do you think they will do to him? Is there anything we can do?"




_What anybody else would do to a prize machine that was stolen... wipe everything that isn't yours - in this case, all memory of us and what happened since I took out the control functions..._

Kryptonite shakes her head, a hint of sadness in the motion. "Not here, not now... maybe not ever."



			
				JK said:
			
		

> "You already reached him once. Do you think you can do it again?"




_Would it be possible?  Maybe they don't have all the intracacies of his intelligence figured out... at that point, maybe they won't mess with his memory?_

_No.  They'll wipe him.  If they have to start from scratch, then they'll do that... not like they can't get him back up to snuff again in no time..._

Kryptonite shakes her head. 

_But... hmm... if I could break in again, before they wipe him, and grab his memory... save it somewhere, keep it safe until I can build a case for him... or just let him free again..._

"It would be risky.  They know how I broke in last time... not only that, but there are also... other ramifications.  If I become too much of a nuisance, we could have a lot more problems than just the Canadians.  And I don't know if even our little group here could handle the kind of problems I'm talking about..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2004)

"Well, I'm not a computer genius, and I probably won't understand half of your problems, but my uncle is! Would you come with me after this so we can at least try to convince him to help us? They turned him off, but they probably won't do anything to him until they bring him back in Canada, right? Is there any hope? Or we could call my mom and tell her to make a reportage about them. They'll have so much press around they won't be able to go on with their work. Please Kryptonite, if there is anything I can do, please tell me."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2004)

Kryptonite shakes her head. "Thanks for the offer, JK, but there are things here that you don't know, things you'd need to know before getting into something like this... if you're serious, we can talk about it later, but here isn't the time nor the place.  I don't know what kind of timeframe we're talking about, but a few hours probably won't matter.  Let's just focus on this for now.  Something may happen here that is important, and we don't want to miss it if it does.  If anything, we can learn more about what we're up against here."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 6, 2004)

IC: So, Christian announces "Alright, we have our first matchup.  We have the Snipers vs... Drum roll please. :drumroll: the, Outsiders!" Would both groups please move to the center of the field."

In front of you, you see the group of trench-coated gunners moving toward the center of the field.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 6, 2004)

"Figures we'd be up first.  Shall we?"

Damien looks over the Snipers and steps forward towards the center of the field.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2004)

_Ah, my wish has been granted, how fortunate. 'The Snipers' though, their name is about as creative as ours._

Thomas follows the others out, turning to Kryptonite as they go.

"If my assistance could be beneficial during any operation relating to rescuing P1 sometime in future, let me know," he suggests.

Thomas runs a final check over his gun, just in case it's him who's selected to face one of the Snipers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2004)

Kryptonite nods, getting her laptop into her harness and thumbing it on.

"Thank you, Thomas.  I imagine that if we do decide to go after him, things might get complicated... and a guy good with a gun would be good to have along."

_I bet with Thomas, feds would be no problem... but then we have the problem of taking out feds, which would get us into some serious problems, certainly much bigger than what I'm in... we have to think of a way to do this without getting the feds involved..._


----------



## Imerak (Oct 7, 2004)

"Snipers?  You mean, like with guns? Tetsuya says, only half-jokingly.  "Oh well.  I suppose it's just luck of the draw."  Tetsuya surveys the small selection of cards in his side pocket once more, then nervously strides forward to the middle of the "arena".


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 8, 2004)

When both parties are at the center, Christian says "So, the match will be a 1 on 1 tag team. If one person wants to leave the fight, they have to run to where their party is, so that another member can replace him/her.  Otherwise, try not to kill each other, especially you, Roichi. I've got half a mind to not even let you participate with all of the b.s. you've pulled in the past. I'll give you a chance though. Alright, when both parties return to their sides of the field, I'll declare the start of the match." And shortly after, both parties are on the opposite sides of the field again, awaiting Christian's declaration. 

OOC: So, who will go out first?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2004)

_Hmm, so he has a reputation for brutality. That may be a weakness, or maybe I just revere efficiency too much to see any benefit in anything else._

Thomas extends the butt of his submachine-gun, and takes off the safety.

"I'll go first," he says, and walks towards the middle.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2004)

"Good luck, Thomas." Kryptonite says quietly. "Though I doubt you'll need it."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 9, 2004)

OOC: Alright, let the game begin. 


IC: Christian announces "The match has started, go ahead and begin."
A trench coated student begins walking forward in the field [300 ft away at the opposite side of the field], and runs forward for cover behind the hill of a crater that isn't too far from his starting point.

OOC: Now, i'll go ahead and roll init
Thomas is on a 17 (roll of 5, +12)
The opponent is on a 15

Go ahead and declare your actions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2004)

Thomas breaks into a run towards the other side of the field, his unnatural speed and grace carrying him over rubble and ditches at an alarming rate until he dives into the cover of a crater.

_Let him think he is safe there, he will have something to worry about in a few seconds._

Thomas checks the location of the sun in the afternoon sky, and formulates his plan.

[ooc: Full move action, (with a max distance of 360') in the general direction of his opponent and ending the move in the cover of a crater aprox. 60' away from his opponent.]


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 10, 2004)

On your opponent's init, you hear an explosion not to far away [ Listen 16 (roll 11+5), tells you the explosion was 25 ft. away, in a crater inbetween you and your opponent's last known position]. You surmise he knows your direction, but not your location. 

A demolitions check of 29 (roll 18 +11) tells you that it was a grenade.

It is your turn.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2004)

Watching the explosion that fortunately didn't involve Thomas, J.K. is convinced that this whole show is total madness and wanders around looking for Roichi.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2004)

_As I feared, but I am fortunate to possess my quickness of step. Hmm, now if he's unwise he'll have not changed position, time to find out._

Within the confines of the crater Thomas' wings erupt from his back, and he lauches himself up and out of the crater. Dirt and small stones are flung around by the gust of air as he lifts off. Thomas quickly interposes himself between the afternoon sun and his opponent, his black, winged silhouette casting a shadow upon his foe. Instead of firing though he draws an arm back, and suddenly all the air in his immediate vicinity is liquified and deposited in his hand. For a moment the light of the sun refracts oddly through the vacuum, and the Sniper in the crater below is hit with an unnatural chill from above.

_Let us see what kind of people Roichi has for underlings._

Thomas' arm swings forward and releases the mass of ultracooled gas, letting it arc down upon his foe.

[ooc: This is all assuming the guy didn't move from his crater, and I'll have to edit the post to change it if he did, but:

Move action (flying) with a max distance of 90', ending 30' from the Sniper and hovering between the Sniper and the sun.

(the following would be changed if the sniper ended up not being where Thomas thought he'd be)

Attack action (liquified gas, special attack): ranged attack +9(or +10) (+2 BA, +6 dex, +1 point blank shot, (+1 from higher ground if you use that rule), and will use divine relationship to reroll if attack is a miss) 2d8+1 cold damage, burning, no regeneration, irritant.]


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 14, 2004)

Still in the same crater, with a drawn rocket launcher ready.

Defence roll: 15 vs Attack roll: 15 (roll of 5+10)(tie goes to defender)
Reroll: 27 (roll of 17+10)

10 Damage dealt, Fort. failed vs. irritation.

On his turn, he takes 1 damage from the effects of the liquified gas. Looking up, blind fromt he sun and jittering fromt he cold, he aims, and fire's his rocket at Thomas.

At initiative 0,
Attack roll (nat. 20) vs Def roll (nat. 20) (would you imagine that? Oh ya, a nat. 20 also means auto-success on defence rolls aswell, since I hadn't mentioned that earlier)
Rerolling: Attack roll 10 vs. Def roll 10 {2 +8 (ranged attack, with briefcase to defend with)}, tie goes to the defender. [ooc: lol, I rolled a 15 on his attack, and came out with a 10]

The rocket veers off to your left, exploading and raining debris over you. You can hear a "D*mn it!" sound off below you.

And now it's Thomas' turn

J.K.- Roichi is on the opposite side of the field witht he team designated as the "Snipers." When you get there, you can see Roichi shaking his head at the rocket's miss.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2004)

Thomas twists in the air as the rocket veers past, and he feels it brush one of his wings as it goes.

"Excellant..." he breathes, and mist tumbles from his mouth as he speaks.

_A rocket laucher! And of no small amount of skill with it either. Truly this will be more challenging than I originally expected._

He brings the MP5K to his shoulder and fires a burst of rounds down onto his opponent.

[ooc: attack action: burst fire +6 (same details as above, -4 for burst fire), 3d8+1 damage]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2004)

Thinking that everyone is probably looking wide-eyed at the combat J.K. circles the field and silently approaches the Snipers.
"Roichi" he says when he's behind him, hoping to startle him "I'd like to talk with you a bit."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2004)

Kryptonite intently watches the battle, examining Thomas' strengths and weaknesses as well as his vast capabilities.

_He is certainly an amazing ally.  When we combine all of our talents, we certainly make a powerful and diverse group..._

When JK leaves, it takes a few moments for her to realize he is gone - it is hard for her sharp mind to miss her brightly-colored companion, even as focused as she is on the combat.

_I wonder where he's off to?... oh well, best not to dwell on it.  He's capable of taking care of himself.  Hopefully he won't get himself in trouble, though._


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 16, 2004)

Damien cocks an eyebrow at the grenades and gunfire, seriously beginning to question his involvement in this competition.  So much for non-lethal combat.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 19, 2004)

J.K.: "Well, if it isn't big, hairy and rainbowed up. What do I owe the honor of spending my time? You've got two strikes against you, is this going to be your third?"

Thomas: Attack roll 13 (roll 7+6) vs. defence roll 14 (including -2 from irritation) 
On your opponent's turn, he takes a look around, with a bit of worry. He runs back to the outside of the arena, and points at another guy runs out. Though slow to act, he draws a minigun, and fires a volley of bullets in Thomas' direction.

Init roll: 4
Attack roll 24 vs. Def roll 11 (roll 3+8). 
Damage taken: 22 (+2d8 dmg from flurry)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 20, 2004)

Josh bites his lower lip.
"I just want to talk. I came here to apologize. I realize I did something that offended you. That has never been my intention. If there's any way I can make up for it, I'd gladly do. But if you have a problem with me, keep it with me. There's no need to involve anyone else. Have I made myself clear?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 20, 2004)

J.K.: "Pfft. If you are making threats, why don't you put your money where your mouth is? Get in the arena with me, and if you win, I'll go ahead and leave you and your happy freshmen pals to do whatever you do. Heck, I'll even consider exiting the tourny, if you can make an offer on your side that is just as interesting, like if I win, you and your friends get out of the tourny, and you become my slave for a week."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2004)

_Bah! Curse that sloppy burst function! Hey, where is that coward going!?_

Thomas watches his foe retreat from the battlefield, and waits to see what happens next. To his surprise the next person to step out wields a minigun. He finds himself to be a sitting duck against such a weapon while in midair. The barrels wind up, and he futiley raises his briefcase before himself.

_Fu-_

Thomas jerks violently as he's hit by a hail of gunfire, then drops listlessly to the ground 30' below, unconsious. He lies there bleeding and broken, with a heavily dented briefcase sitting across his chest.

[ooc: -3 hp, not counting damage from the fall]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 21, 2004)

Kryptonite's mind jars suddenly as Thomas falls to the ground.

_If they keep firing at him - and they might - he won't last.  I don't think that was a tactical move..._

"I'm going in!" She calls, and dashes towards Thomas' position as fast as possible, tapping keys blindly on the keyboard to bring the code translational gear online, trying to summon forth the Willbender before she's shot to bits.

_Can't lose him... too valuable... gotta get Willbender out... then the other two... teach these bastards a lesson... to hell with the rules..._


----------



## Imerak (Oct 22, 2004)

"Thomas!" Tetsuya cries as the young man falls. _I knew this was too dangerous, I should never have done it... Agh!  I can angst later, he's in trouble!_

Seeing Kryptonite take the field, he focuses on keeping his friend alive.  Holding up a Magic card, he calls out "Healing Salve!  Bless my touch!"  A white-yellow glow surrounds his hand, and he begins to sprint towards his ally, assuming no one stops him.

OOC:Cast Cure Light Wounds so that I can heal with my next touch (1d8+2) then take a move action towards Thomas.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 22, 2004)

J.K. is about to answer as he sees Thomas crashing down. When he turns to Roichi again, he's clenching his fists tight.
"What do you have to prove? That you are oh such a big man that you can beat a bunch of kids? Kidnapping a little girl that has no idea of the world she's fallen into makes you think you're the boss?
I did not came here to threaten you, I came here because I thought we could talk and smooth this thing out. I don't want to fight you. Violence is the last refuge of the incompetents. But if it's the only thing you understand, I'll had to comply.
These are my conditions though: this is a thing between you and me. My friends and your friends have nothing to do with it. I can't care less about this stupid tourney. When they signed up they knew pretty well they could lose, and that it would have been painful. I hope it'll be a lesson to them.
But they did nothing to you, so I demand that no matter who wins, you and your friends will leave them alone. If I lose, you can ask me what you want, even to be your slave for a week, I don't mind. But if something happens to my friends and you or yours are responsible, I'll track each one of you, I'll wait for you to be alone and I'll eat your heart out.
And this is not a threat. It's a promise." the beast boy says looking to the other Snipers as well, drawing his claws.
"I'm ready whenever you want, Roichi."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 22, 2004)

J.K.: "Alright, one on one, right after this." Roichi looks towards Christian and nods. Christian announces "Oh, looks like we have a 2 on 2 here!" Immediately, another of Roichi's flunkies runs out there. J.K., Kryptonite and Tetsuya see that he has drawn (seemingly out of nowhere) a riotshield and some sort of grenade.

I'll write up the rest once I get back from work.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 23, 2004)

Brenna stands with the other witches watching the impromptu tournament. 

I suppose I should help them. No, I'll see how they go this round, then maybe.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 23, 2004)

Initiative
During last round, On initiative 0, Tetsuya ran forward and cast a cure light wounds, holding the charge for Thomas, with Kryptonite leading the way, getting ready to manifest willbender. Also, a 2nd member of the snipers has moved forward to join the conflict.

Tetsuya: 18
Thomas: 17
Kryptonite: 16
Riotshield: 13
Minigun: 1

On this round, Tetsuya moves at a full run toward Thomas, and heals him for 
9 hp (Thomas is conscious, but still prone)

Kryptonite follows quickly after, catching up with Tetsuya (move action), and summoning Willbender (standard action). Immediately, Willbender establishes it's Force Field.

The student with the riot shield looks confused at the sight of the glowing grey contraption, ignoring it. He moves forward, chucking his grenade at your party. When it strikes the forcefield, it detonates, and gas issues forth, penetrating the forefield and filling the area with a light blanket of smoke [13 damage is dealt to the forcefield, with no effectiveness lost].

The student witht he minigun moves forward, and fires again in Thomas' direction: 
Attack rolls 19 and 15 (using double shot) (15 and 11 because of prone) vs. def rolls 13 and 5, Taking 32 points of damage, 30 of it negated by the forcefield. The forcefield has lost 1 rank of effectiveness.

And now, for the next round of actions.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 23, 2004)

*OoC:* The forcefield is regenerating... don't quite remember what that means, though.   It's also offensive.

Kryptonite takes a quick glance at Thomas. "If you can move, get out of here.  We can take them."

She taps keys, working to bring forth the Lucifer Hawk.

_Keeper's too valuable to bring out... Hawk is expendable.  We may have to close in a little, but that shouldn't be a problem._


----------



## Imerak (Oct 23, 2004)

Tetusya reaches into his jacket pocket, grabbing one of his cards, barely even glancing it before holding it above his head.  "Shock, strike my enemy!" he cries, calling forth thunder from the card.  It arcs across the field, heading towards the student with the riot shield.  He hopes Thomas will leave soon, and until then he is crouching in front of him.

(OOC:Once again, 4-point spell, +4 attack bonus, 1d8+2 electric damage)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 23, 2004)

Damien watches concerned from the side lines.  He starts talking to Skull, as the mute skeleton is the only one left on the side lines.

"This is not going well."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh dear, shooting at people when they are down that's not nice.

Brenna attempts to use mind control on the minigun wielder, attempting to get him to shoot the grenade throwing student. 

Mind Control: DC 19.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2004)

Thomas struggles to his feet, feeling the force field shudder around him as more bullets are aimed his way.

_Hmph, that is a mighty big gun he is wielding, can't help but wonder if he's compensating for something... Anyway, the others saved me, an unexpected but pleasant turn of events._

He looks to the others briefly.

"Thank you," he says before retreating from the field with a thrust of his wings.

[ooc: If Thomas can get off the battlefield with a single 50' move action then he will, otherwise he'll get as close as he can to the edge while keeping the forcefield between him and the minigun goon.]


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 26, 2004)

Brenna: As you try to bend the will of the character, You are blinded by the image of yellow flower, shaking one leaf at you in a discouraging manner, while the other is carrying a toy guitar. "No interference allowed," The flower speaks. With the message given, the view of the field returns, the Outsiders and Snipers continuing they're fight as if nothing had happened. [your mind control attempt was blocked by an outside force]

Init. 18-Tetsuya
Attack roll 11 (roll 7+4) vs. Def. roll 22
The student with the riot shield nimbly bounces out of the way of the bolt of electricity sent at him.

Init. 17-Thomas
You are able to move off of the battlefield. While you do so, you notice J.K. standing witht he snipers, brooding or watching the fight, you can't tell.

Init. 16- Kryptonite (ooc: the regen. ability on your forcefield allows you to regenerate 1 rank of effectiveness if you sit there for a round and do nothing. When a forcefield is breached, it loses a rank of effectivness. Offensive means that if an enemy touches, he takes 1d6 dmg per rank of effectiveness the shield has. This includes moving in and out of the shield. If the shield weakens though, it does less damage)
Lucifer hawk appears on the field once the program had run it's course.

Init 13- Riotshield
He readies a defensive stance and hides better behind his shield, and looks like he's waiting for an action from your side.

Init 1- Minigun
He fires at Tetsuya Attack roll 28 (nat. 20) vs. def roll 12 (roll 8+4)
for a total of 28 dmg, which is absorbed by the fully restored forcefield.

once again, top of the round.

OOC: Oh ya, a friend of mine, Nic, is interested in joining the campaign, so I invited him because of our recent party shrinkage. He should have his character done soon. For a sneak peak, he's modeling his character after Sprout from Phantom Brave, if any of you have heard of either.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 26, 2004)

Brenna grins and claps.

Zoom in to Brenna's head and switch to a dark room representing Lugh's mind. Lugh stands there watching a mental image of Brenna dancing around.

 "Ooh, that is so _cool_, a neutralization field. Whoever did that must be utterly cool. I wanna know who did that, so I can get their autograph. "

Lugh sweatdrops "How on earth, did I create a personality like you ?!"

OOC - Just a clarification that Brenna did sign up to fight with the Witches if they have a match, hafrogman suggested that I didn't make that clear enough a while back.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2004)

After an explosion of feathers Thomas' appearance returns to normal, albeit somewhat injured and messy. He makes his way back around to where Damien is standing, where he proceeds to pluck a few loose rounds of ammunition from his pocket and repack the magazine in his gun.

"It appears my hardware is lacking in comparison to the Snipers'," he laments emotionlessly, and looks back and forth between the minigun and his own submachine-gun.

_Hmm, now I have a clear use for that elemental's heart, but where can I find a gunsmith who can make weapon components from such a substance? Must be economical with its use too, if divided equally would I have enough for the parts I desire?_


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2004)

Damien cocks an eyebrow at Thomas's calm acceptance of nearly being blow to smithereens.

"Apparently so.  I'm not looking forward to my round any more."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 27, 2004)

_We have to get closer... Lucifer Hawk can't do anything without getting close, and I don't want to lose it...

I can bring out the Keeper now... the two other viruses and Tetsuya and I should be enough to distract them from destroying that thing completely..._

"Tetsuya, we have to close on them." She says. "Keep near the Willbender." She indicates the prismatic sphere, then taps keys...

Willbender and Lucifer Hawk move up 20 feet, Kryptonite maintaining her position relative to the Willbender while bringing up the Doorkeeper.  Willbender will focus on regenerating shield.  Lucifer Hawk will hit the nearest enemy with static discharge attack, if possible.

When the Doorkeeper comes up (if it can go this round), it will move as fast as possible towards the nearest enemy, and attack if possible, while keeping up both visual and sound invisibility.  If the Doorkeeper does this, Lucifer Hawk will not use the static discharge if it might hit the Doorkeeper.

*OoC:* And here's the code Kryptonite's using to do all this, because it sounded fun to write out... 


```
[color=white][size=1][krypt@thekrypt virus]$ cd ./doorkeeper
[krypt@thekrypt doorkeeper]$ ls *.vir
doorkeeper.vir
[krypt@thekrypt doorkeeper]$ cd /mnt/CTL/
[krypt@thekrypt CTL]$ activate now /home/krypt/virus/doorkeeper/doorkeeper.vir
. . . . .
ACTIVATE:DOORKEEPER.ACT activated by KRYPT
[krypt@thekrypt CTL]$ status willbender.act
status> move 0 20
status> signal set 01101010
status> shield
shield# recharge
shield# exit
status> exit
STATUS:WILLBENDER.ACT modified by KRYPT
[krypt@thekrypt CTL]$ status lucifer_hawk.act
status> move 0 20
status> sensor elec 01101010 stop
status> elec
elec# range max
elec# volt max
elec# sensor mag 11001010 cancel
elec# exit
sensor> sensor vis elec
status> exit
STATUS:LUCIFER_HAWK.ACT modified by KRYPT
[krypt@thekrypt CTL]$ status doorkeeper.act
status> signal set 11001010
status> move vis 20
status> sensor vis atk
status> cloak
cloak# act vis,son
cloak# no act rad
cloak# exit
status> exit
STATUS:DOORKEEPER.ACT modified by KRYPT
[krypt@thekrypt CTL]$ status show all
ACT			CODE INTEG	PORT	SIGNAL
willbender.act		100		0	01101010
lucifer_hawk.act	100		1	01101010 stop,elec:11001010 cancel
doorkeeper.act		100		2	11001010[/size][/color]
```


----------



## Imerak (Oct 27, 2004)

Tetsuya nods seriously.  He slides a card out from his pocket, hoping that he wouldn't have to draw any more.  He takes a look at the blue-backed card, smiles, then pus it away.  It would hardly be useful here, and slightly embarassing.

He decides to stick with his previous tactics.  "Shock, strike again!"  As the electric bolt snakes out, this time at the minigun-wielding man, Tetsuya dashes forward, diving under any cover he can find.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2004)

_Come on, guys, let's teach them a lesson they won't forget._

J.K. stands in silence among the Snipers, watching the match with more interst than before, hoping he and his friends will be done with this soon.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 30, 2004)

Init 18: Tetsuya's bolt of electricity hits him hard, almost knocking him off of his feet.
Attack roll: nat. 20 vs def roll 11
16 damage dealt
(aproximately how far did you move?)

Init 16: Kryptonite- (going 20 ft. closer makes you 15 ft. away from the student with the riot shield, and 30 ft. away from the student witht he minigun) Doorkeeper is summoned, and is able to move forward and attack.
Attack roll 6 (roll 2 +4) vs. Def roll 4, 11 damage dealt (3 rolled on 1d3+8) (the creature doesn't have the natural attack (bite) attribute, so he's going to do strength, base and massive dmg, atleast until it's corrected {sorry I didn't notice earlier})
Lucifer Hawk moves forward and discharges his static attack toward the student with the riot shield, dealing 26 damage (failed ref. save) and dropping the enemy student. You can hear him scream in agony as he drops

"Ow!, that had to hurt!" Christian announces.
J.K.: you notice Roichi's brow furrow as he watches this happen.

Init 1: Riotshield
The student looks worried, after having watched hi friend just drop. "Eh, Uh, fak it!" He runs to the bounds of the arena with the other snipers, tired from the fight.

J.K.: Roichi, yelling at the minigun weilding character "What was that! You just abandon him?!" He waves toward Christian, giving a cutting movement with his hand, signaling a pause in the fight. "Now, you, go get him. Well, J.K., if you wanna fight, now's the oppurtunity. Once my man is out of there, the field is ours."


Good job


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2004)

Kryptonite pauses, and looks to Tetsuya.

"That's good work." She says calmly, smiling slightly. "Must be nice to only have to rely on your own power, rather than that of machines."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 31, 2004)

Christian announces: "So, does this mean that the Outsiders win, or do the snipers have a last challenger?" 

J.K.: A couple fellow snipers, after retrieving their fallen friend, rouse him. Roichi, speaking to you "Well, you ready to settle this?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 2, 2004)

"Any time you want."
J.K. follows Roichi into the field, his predatory insticts pumping load of adrenaline in his blood, his breath getting calmer and slower, and his muscles ready to spring any moment.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2004)

Damien watches as J.K. steps onto the field with Roichi and smiles widely, but remains silent as he waits for the match to start.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 3, 2004)

Initiative:
J.K. 20 (roll 13+7)
Roichi 25

OOC: I assume it's safe to say that both of you start, I don't know, 100 ft. apart?

IC: "Alright, looks like we have ourselves a grudge match here!"

Roichi stays where he is, and draws a massive looking gun. It would look like a modified single barrel shotgun, except that it has a very wide barrel, and a revolving shell holder. You could sware this looks similar to a grenade launcher...


----------



## Imerak (Nov 4, 2004)

Tetsuya pumps his fist a bit as his lightning bolt hits home, and one of his opponents fall.  Seeing the other flee, he stands up and brushes himself off.  He backs all the way to where Damien and Skull are standing, not willing to turn his back on the enemy for a moment.

"I suppose so," he says to Kryptonite.  "Tires me out, though."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 4, 2004)

Kryptonite nods, tapping keys and watching the various programs-made-machines return to her and return to their normal form as they return to the rest of the group.

"Well, you did good work out there, whatever the source." She says.

She then looks to Thomas. "Are you feeling alright?"

_I wonder... could I make a program that specifically replaces corrupted code in other programs, that would translate into a construct that can heal others?  Wounds could be considered 'corruption' of the data of a living being... this bears research..._


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 5, 2004)

Err, I did forget to mention this, but that is the end of Roichi's turn.


----------



## Brendan Radley (Nov 5, 2004)

ooc: oops, wrong login


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 5, 2004)

[ooc: this the login i wanted  ]

Thomas is brushing off his briefcase in between glances at the conflict between Roichi and JK.

_So even Roichi uses a 'big' gun, heh... ergh, it is going to take unacceptably long to fix this cursed case. Shouldn't be an issue buying some replacement clothing._



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> She then looks to Thomas. "Are you feeling alright?"




Thomas looks up to Kryptonite, then down at himself. A collection of injuries partially concealed by dirty and damaged cothing.

"For the most part I currently feel very little, though shortly later I expect a considerable amount of pain when the extent of the injuries settle in. I will recover though, given adequate time," he says in summary of his condition.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 6, 2004)

Litchtenhart?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 6, 2004)

> *Thomas*
> "For the most part I currently feel very little, though shortly later I expect a considerable amount of pain when the extent of the injuries settle in. I will recover though, given adequate time,"




"We should probably get you fixed up, then." Kryptonite says. "We don't know what kind of timetable we're working with.  We need to be ready for anything to happen, and if one of us is wounded, that puts us at a severe disadvantage."

She looks to Tetsuya. "Can you do anything?  With one of your cards, or something?  If not..." She looks to Damien. "Can you send your... companion to acquire medical assistance?"


----------



## Imerak (Nov 7, 2004)

"Well, I could use the same card I used on him before..." Tetsuya says, palming his Healing Salve card.  He peers at the battlefield, the two fighters having a standoff like in some movie.  "There's the heavy artillery again," he says sardonically.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2004)

> *Tetsuya*
> "Well, I could use the same card I used on him before..."




"Can you use it only so many times?" Kryptonite asks. "I've got an idea that magic is a little more limited than technology, in that respect.  I don't want you to use all your resources... we may need them again later, at a time when the situation is more pressing than it is now."



> *Tetsuya*
> "There's the heavy artillery again,"




Kryptonite looks to the where JK and Roichi are facing off. "Fools, both.  But JK doesn't want us to get involved, or else we all would've gone.  He feels its his fight... let him fight it."

_JK will get us into more trouble than we can handle... if he gets hurt, I'm going out there and finishing that Roichi kid off.  I've already lost one friend today, I'm not about to lose another._


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 8, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 10, 2004)

J.K grins as Roichi draws his weapon.

_A grenade launcher, huh? Let's see if you have the gut to fire it when I'm just in front of you._

The beast boy pounds his feet on the ground and begins running at full speed towards the Sniper, covering the distance that divide them in about three seconds, then he lashes at the gun with his claws, in an attempt to disarm him.
"Nice toy."

OOC: Using my Speed attribute I can cover the distance in a round, but I get a -4 penalty to hit and block defense. Called Shot: Disarm is another -4 penalty in melee. So I get two attacks at just +1. If any hits, he's entitled to a STR check to keep the weapon anyway. My modifier is +8. If I hit but fail to disarm him, he gets -4 on his next action anyway since he's off balance.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 10, 2004)

Roichi stares in astonishment as you bring your claws to bare.
Attack 1: attack roll 3 (roll 2 +1) vs. def roll nat. 20
Attack 2: attack roll 18 (roll 17+1) vs. def roll 11
opposed strength 16 (J.K., roll 8+8) vs. 3 (disarmed!)

"Why, you little!"
Init. 25- Roichi
On his initiative, he'll try to take his gun back, 
Attack roll 22 vs. def. roll 14 (roll 9+ 5)
opposed strength 12 (roichi) vs. 19 (J.K.)

Roichi Moves back 5 ft., a blank expression on his face.

J.K.'s turn.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 11, 2004)

Once he has the weapon, J.K. retracts his claws. Keeping it safe with one hand, he steps forward and punches him with the other.

Whether he hits or not, he'll whisper to him: "I think I've already  already made my point. I don't want to hurt you unnecessarily or humiliate you in front of the whole school now. You have a reputation to defend, I guess. Surrender now, and I'll give you your toy back. Or if your friends think surrender is for cowards, take next punch and stay down. If you don't, I may be tempted to try this thing, or break it, and neither of us wants that."

OOC: One attack at +9, 1d3+8 stun damage. Can I think of a way to discharge his weapon, or is it too complicate?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 11, 2004)

Kryptonite watches the fight from a distance.  Though she can't make out the details, she gets the general gist of what's going down.

_I really hope he knows what he's doing._


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 11, 2004)

Brenna looks on, her face carefully neutral.

_This is not good, if Roichi is anything like he appears to be, he's not going to take this well. Losing face like that. Maybe if JK had beaten him while he ha the gun... __Still this could work to my benefit, he may be concerned enough about J.K to forget his research on me. 

You worry to much. He might gain some respect for JK from this. Besides him ending this quickly means we get to have fun soon._


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 12, 2004)

Roichi whispers back, angrilly "I won't forget this." Right before he takes the blow, falling to the ground.

His weapon isn't to hard to fire. It is already loaded, so the pull of the trigger will easily set it off.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 15, 2004)

Christian announces "It looks like the fight is all but over! What will J.K. do with that weapon?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Christian announces "It looks like the fight is all but over! What will J.K. do with that weapon?"




_Hmm, one can hope he will keep the weapon in order to give it to me, but then again, I do not think that would be his standard mode of behaviour. Pity, I could really use a big gun like that... mmm, big gun..._

Thomas' eyes glaze over as he becomes distracted by the grenade launcher.

_...find myself some ice grenades like the ones in..._


----------



## Imerak (Nov 17, 2004)

Tetsuya runs forward to J. K. as he exits the battlefield extending his hand.  His face is smiling, and he is clearly impressed.  "Wow!  That was awesome, man!"


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 18, 2004)

*bump*

Did I miss something? Lichtenhart hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 20, 2004)

(OOC: Sorry I've just been busy with exams)

J.K. sighs at Roichi's last threat. He takes a good look at the weapon weighing it, reaching for the trigger.... then he snaps back. He lay it near Roichi's 'unconscious' body (but not too near) and bows in salute of a worthy opponent.
Then he simply walks away from the field.

He grabs the hand Tetsuya offered and uses it to spin him around, before allowing him on his feet again with a smile. it only lasts for moment, he turns serious again as he says "I hope I won't have to do this again. How is Thomas?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 20, 2004)

"Intact, but incapable of participating in further combat without medical attention," he explains, before adding, "I am thankful for the others' timely intervention,"


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2004)

Damien looks out over the battlefield.  Then he turns to face J.K., shaking his head from side to side.

"You shouldn't have given him that thing back, I'm sure it won't be long before it's pointed at your back one of these days."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 20, 2004)

"What should I have done, Damien? I should have begun a war? It's better pointed on my back than yours, anyway. If he really hates me, now, it's just a personal thing. No one else will be involved, and that's what matters to me."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2004)

Damien gives the technicolor yeti a puzzled glance.

"The war was already in place, you didn't start anything new.  I simply meant that destroying his weapon would have meant one less gun that could shoot us.  I'm sure he could get another, but at least he would have had to expend some effort to do so."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2004)

> *JK*
> "What should I have done, Damien? I should have begun a war? It's better pointed on my back than yours, anyway. If he really hates me, now, it's just a personal thing. No one else will be involved, and that's what matters to me."




"Oh, but we will be." Kryptonite says quietly. "An attack on one is an attack on all.  We stand up for each other - that's what friends do."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 21, 2004)

"Our winners are, The Outsiders! What a fight! A little anti-climatic, but a good fight none the less." Christian declares as J.K. tosses Roichis gun to the side. "Now, our next fighting teams will be," as he waits a moment for his friend to finish the results "the Kendo Club versus the Witches Guild! Send a member of each side to the field to start the fight."

_At the Witches Guild_ "Alright, out of you freshmen, who wants to go first? Starting small may lengthen the fight, but it is possible that they will see your power compared to their's, and give up the fight."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 24, 2004)

"No Volunteers huh? Hmmm" Salene Stepped forward, her face stern and disapointed. "Well, atleast the fight will be fast." And Salene begins moving towards the arena. Christian announces "Well, looks like the Witches Guild has decided to hold nothing back, sending their leader to fight. Will the Kendo Club do the same?" Stirring from their group eventually leads to hoots of praise and cheer, as Chris Mono, the leader of the Kendo Club steps forward."The Kendo Club is following suit. This is going to be a good fight!" Christian declares as both party's approach the battlefield.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 24, 2004)

Thomas watches silently, though his mind is on other things.

_Hmm, I really do wish that JK had kept that gun for me. It would have been a considerably enjoyable addition to anyone's armoury._


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2004)

OOC- Damn! This is what happens when I go home and lose internet access. If there's another round Brenna will volunteer.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 25, 2004)

As she steps out, she turns around to watch Brenna volunteer. "Ah, won of our most promising. Alright, lets see what you can do." She motions toward Christian, who announces "Ah, looks like someone has stepped forward to take Selene's place. She looks like a freshmen from here." On the opposite side, Chris Mono turns around, points at a younger student, and motions him in to step into the battle field. He bows, and runs forward, gripping a weapon at his side.

Init: 
Brenna 19
Sword wielder 4

Before combat starts, you can take a noncombat action (basicly a move action), if you wish.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2004)

Brenna will move onto the combat field and sneer. (Move action)

"Hmph. Barely worthy of being a chewtoy."

Brenna will start the combat by trying to keep her distance from the sword wielder (move action), and using her standard action to call forth a vicious looking wolf between her and the sword wielder.

(Wolf is an illusion, Power Useage Projection: +8, Projection Rank 1)


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 25, 2004)

Seeing Brenna move out onto the field, Damien gives an involuntary shiver.

"That girl really creeps me out!"


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 29, 2004)

OOC: Hey guys, I just got back from thanksgiving holiday. Hope your weekends were fun. 

IC: Init 19- Brenna- wolf created

Init 4- The sword wielder will run forward, and charge the wolf. Apon striking the wolf, he looks a little confused, but still believes he is looking at a real wolf.
Will save to disbelieve the illusion- failed

Brenna's turn


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 29, 2004)

Brenna will attempt to mind control the sword wielder, if she succeeds she mentally instructs him to carry on attacking the wolf.

(Mind Control 1, Power Usage (Mind Control) +9)


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 30, 2004)

Init 19-As Brenna's mind brushes his, she successfully lulls him into fully believing the wolf is real, and continues to attack it, focusing on it entirely.

Christian announces "OOh, look at that. Brenna's has him under her thumb now!"

Init 4- The warrior continues to attack the illusory wolf, but with more fervor then before.

Brenna's turn


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 30, 2004)

Brenna smirks and the wolf explodes into a fireball, engulfing the sword wielder. 

In the sword wielders mind a command appears
_Now when the fireball goes off fall down and pass out._

(Fireball is illusionary)


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 6, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for not posting for so long, I got sidetracked playing World of Warcraft.

IC: In an illusory explosion, the swordsman covers his face and jumps backwards, falling on his back in a dazed state.

Christian announces "Good job Brenna. Looks like he's down for the count. So, who's coming out next?"

From the Kendo club's group, steps another student, wielding a kendo stick. However, after bringing it up, the blade begins to glow and smolder, and catches on fire. He begins his charge.

New fight
Brenna- Init 10 (goes first due to higher dex)
Firesword- Init 10

Brenna's turn


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 7, 2004)

Brenna will backup, drawing her own sword as part of the move action, and try to read the fire sword wielders mind to get an idea of his capabilities.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 7, 2004)

"I dunno how this is supposed to be entertaining. What's amusing in a guy trying to roast a girl?"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2004)

Damien shrugs at J.K.'s comment.

"You haven't met the girl.  I'd be amused if she got roasted, but I fear it won't happen.  That last guy didn't seem to take her much effort at all."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 8, 2004)

IC: Init 10- Brenna: As you read his mind, you see vivid pictures of the swordsman practicing his abilities in a monks cave, hidden by a waterfall, where he strikes at a boulder and causes it to melt. Another scene emerges where articles combust around him as he emits a great aura of heat.

Init 10-Firesword- On fire swords turn, He will spend a full round action moving towards Branna, cutting the distance between you two in half. (He's another 100 feet away from you)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 8, 2004)

Brenna frowns and attempts to control the flame sword wielder, while trying to stay out a decent distance away.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 13, 2004)

Init: 10 Brenna- On your turn, you are able to delve into his mind, and take over.

Init 10- Firesword- he stands motionless, unable to control his body.

Brenna's turn


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2004)

"Good boy, now if you wouldn't mind, pretty please challege the next opponent for me ?"


----------



## Imerak (Dec 14, 2004)

Tetsuya stares at Brenna, his mouth gaping silghtly.  "Hoo...she's pretty good..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2004)

Kryptonite's eyes narrow.

"I'll show you good..." She swings her laptop in position in its harness, and begins tapping keys.

She looks to Christian (assuming he can hear her).

"I want to challenge her.  That girl on the field right now."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 14, 2004)

Thomas watches silently, and nods in agreement of Tetsuya's assessment. He looks to Kryptonite when she states her intent to challenge Brenna.

"It would appear she enjoys putting on a show like this. I must apologise for burdoning you with with my injured self, but were you to get injured in this challenge that would limit our chances of getting very far in this... tournament," he notes to Kryptonite, "Do not feel though that I am trying to dissuade you from following your own will, I merely wish to enlighten you to what may happen."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 15, 2004)

IC: Christian announces "Will her reign end? Who can defeat her?" From the other side of the arena comes a tall, lanky but lean student dressed in a casual school uniform. Grey hair, solid black eyes, which on closer notice reveal crimson arcs of lightning in them. He's carrying a large Dark iron sword, with little effort. He smiles menacingly as he steps forward.

"Looks like we have another challenger from the Kendo Club! Also, on a side note, those interested in jumping in will have to wait their turns until it is their teams turn to fight. Thank you."

The student yells in a rough voice to Christian "Can I get some music here? You know what I like." To which Christian replies "Gotcha Sprout. Battle music coming at you." Whipping out his guitar, he starts playing My Sweet Shadow by In Flames. 

New fight, new Init-
Brenna 11
Sprout 12

On Sprouts turn, he starts by doing a head long charge at firesword, reaching him easily and starting the fight with a great slash, felling the fighter in one swipe with a sword that somehow became as dark as the void. Showing no remorse for his action, and continues moving  in Brenna's direction, stopping right in front of her, showing no exertion from his actions.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2004)

If the sword is cold iron by her sixth sense Brenna will mock curtsy to Sprout and leave the field. (After she's left she'll try and get some idea of precisely what the rules in this tourney are.)

Otherwise she'll try her mindreading ability to get an idea of what Sprout  is capable of. If there are nearby tree's or similar perches she'll use her wall-bounding ability to climb one to buy some time with her move action.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2004)

_I hate it when people make me think..._

"Yeah, I suppose you're right." Kryptonite says with a hint of resignation. "Something of a moot point, anyway..."


----------



## Imerak (Dec 19, 2004)

"He's pretty fast too," Tetsuya admitted.  He was really having fun watching the powerful students duke it out: it was like anime, only real.  He hadn't liked it that much when he was on the field, though.  Tetsuya leans closer, trying to make out the details of the fight.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brenna didn't feel the enervating effects of cold iron as he drew near. The blasted field has little to climb upon, except for an overturned and rusted set of iron bleachers, the wood charred and rotted where the seats would've otherwise been. When you read his mind, you catch a glimpse of a great ball of dark purlple energy, blasting the landscape and drawing all life force into Sprout. His attack that had felled the warrior is similar, siphoning the opponent's life force into the void, but not directly into Sprout.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 22, 2004)

Brenna will do her best to keep out of sprouts way then. And when its her turn to use an action try mind control.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 26, 2004)

Init 12- Sprout
On Sprouts turn, he rushes towards Brenna, catching up easily despite how much Brenna moved. And once within reach, sprout brings his sword to bear against Brenna...
Attack roll 28 vs. Def. roll 20 (roll of 15+5)

Brenna takes 22 damage from the slash and loses 10 constitution.

As the metal touches Brenna's skin, she feels a terrible cold, as the void drains some of Brenna's vitality away, leaving her unconcious.

Christian announces "That was fast Sprout. Didn't even leave anytime for drama," as a student from the Witches guild teleports over to Brenna, and teleports with her back to their circle. Brenna comes to as she is resusitated by her Sisters. "You are a valuable asset to our group," says Crystal. "Don't worry, I'll give him a taste of his own medicine," says Malign, a fellow sister who generally dresses in a white shortcut skirt, has porcaline skin, has shortcut white hair, and solid black eyes. "Ah, looks like Malign has stepped forward to challenge Sprout!" 

As she steps forward into the battlefield, a slow, controlled transformation takes place. An oily blackness seeps from her eyes and over her skin and clothes, striping her in flowing black lines. And then, the darkness completely envelopes her, leaving her form an inky black.

"Alright, Begin!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 27, 2004)

Brenna nods to Crysyal

"Thank you."

And to Malign

"I shall enjoy watching this."

OOC - What are the rules on intervention ? 

Obviously its not allowed to use powers on a combatant if you're side is not currently fighting. But is it okay to use powers on the audience if you are a combatant ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2004)

_Satisfying..._

Thomas watches blankly as the witch is struck down.

_Though I do not look forward to taking on the Kendo Club._

"It would appear that winning is beyond us, perhaps we should make our goal a respectable ranking. After all, having defeated Roichi's crew I think our point is made, anything now is-" Thomas pauses for a moment, "-icing on the cake."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 3, 2005)

OOC: OOO! Pretty colors.  Hey guys, sorry for not posting in so long, I was on a family trip to Idaho. 

Rules on intervention- You aren't allowed to interfere with fighters in the ring unless you can take on Christian . However, you can mess with anyone in the crowd so long as they aren't on your opponent's team, but at your own risk.

IC: "Alright, begin!"

Malign begins the fight by taking a piece of herself and tossing it in Sprout's direction. Immediately it grows into the shape of a 6 limbed fox, that is completely black, similar to malign. It stares in Sprout's direction, and quadruples in size, it's muzzle raised to the sky in a silent howl.

Sprout charges, striking at the hound, moving through it as before. However, the hound didn't seem affected all too much by it.

Malign takes a step forward, forms her left hand into a deadly point, and thrusts it forward 20 ft. towards Sprout, however missing him.
"Grim, fetch!" Grim, the shadow hound, runs forward, it's bite connecting with Sprout, taking a good portion of his shoulder. Sprout turns around, and watches as Grim gets buffer, feeding off of Sprouts strength.

Sprout, taking a step back from Grim and towards Malign, shoves his sword into the ground in front of him, and a black orb appears 25 ft. out from Sprout, behind Malign. Sprout yells"Dark Eboreus!" , and the orb expands filling up a 25 ft. radius circle, surrounding Malign. Flashes erupt from the area, and with them you here Malign's screams. The orb disapears, leaving Malign unconcious on the ground, in her original form. Grim behind him lets off a silent howl, , and disapears in a smoky poof.

"Once again, our winner is Sprout!"

Sprout, with his shoulder restored to him, walks slowly off of the field as Malign is collected and restored at the Witches Guild area. Salene walks onto the field, the words "It's time to end this," on her lips.

"With the wins 2 to 2, this fight will be the tie breaker! Salene Hecate will represent the Witches Guild. And it looks like Chris Mono will accept the challenge, and represent the Kendo Club! What a fight this will be with the two Club leaders facing off."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2005)

Thomas blinks and continues looking at the battlefield.

"I am curious, who would each of you place your money on in this battle?" he asks his nearby comrades.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sorry guys, but I'm required to close this thread immediately. I'm to enforce a 500 post per thread limit in these forums, and this one is enough over that limit that I have to close it ASAP. If the GM for this game could email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can change this post to a link to the new thread.*


----------

